# The Official Spring/Spring Advantage 2010 Thread!



## joepic

Yes, it's early. It's very early. In fact, there's 314 days left until we can apply!

But this thread is for all the hopefuls who plan to apply for the Spring or Spring Advantage 2010 program, myself included. Maybe we can pass the time by chatting about our future plans for it!  

So who is planning to apply for the Spring 2010 program? If anyone, please post here!


----------



## CLAYINCT

I am planning on applying for the Spring 2010 CP! I am really excited, I've been waiting a while for this! What roles are everyone hoping to get?


----------



## joepic

I'm planning to apply for:

Hospitality
Transportation
Recreation
Maybe Merchandise.

I know those roles are selective, but hopefully I'll be well qualified.


----------



## CLAYINCT

Cool! Those roles seem like they would be fun, I hope you are able to get one of them. 

I myself really want to be a Character Attendant, but if not, then my other choices will be Attractions and Merchandise.


----------



## joepic

Character Attendant is something I definitely want to try. Maybe in a later program though, I don't know. 

I also may be interested in Lifeguarding. 

I would rather have roles with early hours, that way I have the rest of the day to relax. I'm definitely more of a morning person.


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Character Attendant is something I definitely want to try. Maybe in a later program though, I don't know.
> 
> I also may be interested in Lifeguarding.
> 
> I would rather have roles with early hours, that way I have the rest of the day to relax. I'm definitely more of a morning person.



Well, you definitely get that with character attendant. 95% of the time I had morning shifts.


----------



## joepic

wow, awesome!

I just don't know if being a CA would be hard work. Was it hard work for you? 
I like the idea of being in different parks, but would you only be in the parks?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> wow, awesome!
> 
> I just don't know if being a CA would be hard work. Was it hard work for you?
> I like the idea of being in different parks, but would you only be in the parks?



To tell you the truth, it really isn't that hard. I love being with the characters. I have so much fun watching people meet their favorite characters.

And I love getting to work in all 4 parks. I love the variation. So far I have worked in all 4 parks, plus one resort (Fort Wilderness).


----------



## joepic

awesome! That sounds great. I think I'll add Character Attendant to my list. Which do you think I should take off? 

I'd really like:

Hospitality
Transportation
Character Attendant

That seems very competitive though. If I apply early, what do you think my chances are of getting either three are?

If that seems out of reach, I think I'll knock transportation off and replace it with merchandise, and move it to the end of the list.

Hmmmm, what do you think?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> awesome! That sounds great. I think I'll add Character Attendant to my list. Which do you think I should take off?
> 
> I'd really like:
> 
> Hospitality
> Transportation
> Character Attendant
> 
> That seems very competitive though. If I apply early, what do you think my chances are of getting either three are?
> 
> If that seems out of reach, I think I'll knock transportation off and replace it with merchandise, and move it to the end of the list.
> 
> Hmmmm, what do you think?



I would keep all 3 (in fact, I would even add merchandise to the list). My recruiter says it's better to have more roles on your list.

And the earlier you apply, the better the chances to get one of your top roles.


----------



## joepic

Good Idea! thanks Joanna!

I'd really like any of those roles. I've been working at McDonalds for almost two and a half years and really just want to try something different. I know I'd do exceptionally well in QSFB.

I won't be applying until September... well, as soon as Spring applications open up. 

I can't wait!

Any other recommendations?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Good Idea! thanks Joanna!
> 
> I'd really like any of those roles. I've been working at McDonalds for almost two and a half years and really just want to try something different. I know I'd do exceptionally well in QSFB.
> 
> I won't be applying until September... well, as soon as Spring applications open up.
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> Any other recommendations?



It would be up to you (whichever roles interest you). For me, I will be picking character attendant, attractions, and Photopass as my choices (and am considering adding FSFB and costuming). Character attendant because I have done it before (and wouldn't need to be retrained), attractions because I think it would be fun (and would love to work at Studios, or JC), Photopass because I love photography, and would love to do the other side of entertainment.


----------



## joepic

Wow that sounds good!
I'm just getting a little bit worried, because it seems like more people are not being accepted, and it's taking a long time for acceptance letters to come...

Hopefully I'll get in when I apply in September... it's all I've been thinking about for two years now!


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Wow that sounds good!
> I'm just getting a little bit worried, because it seems like more people are not being accepted, and it's taking a long time for acceptance letters to come...
> 
> Hopefully I'll get in when I apply in September... it's all I've been thinking about for two years now!



Well, the earlier you apply the better your chances.


----------



## joepic

When did the Spring applications open up this year? 

I believe it was late August, or am I wrong?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> When did the Spring applications open up this year?
> 
> I believe it was late August, or am I wrong?



It was either late Aug or early Sept.


----------



## Zealous

Oh yay! Lol.   I'm glad I found this. I didn't think so many others would also be planning to go at the same time.

Anyone plan on doing the Spring Advantage? If so what roles do you hope to play?


----------



## joepic

Yes, I'm planning to apply for Spring Advantage. I will apply for

Hospitality
Transportation
Recreation
Full Service Food & Beverage
Merchandise
Maybe Attractions

You?


----------



## Zealous

Hospitality 
Photographer
Attractions
Food Service
and maybe Vacation Planning.

=)


----------



## joepic

neat, maybe we'll see each other down there!


----------



## joepic

bump


----------



## Disneylvrforever

This is my 1st post on the CP part of the boards and I have so much to learn!

I really, Really, REALLY want to be a character performer! I think I'd be soooo much fun. I'm nervous just thinking about it already and this won't happen for another year. I've auditioned for parades at DLR before but w/ no such luck. I did make it past the first round for Block Party once, but was cut after. I have good dance experience & stage presence, but I'm super scared it's going to end like my past experiences. I hope the CP will be nice to me.  

I have no idea what my back-ups will be yet. I need to look into it more. I think my DM has been on the CP site more than I have!


----------



## joepic

Disneylvrforever said:


> This is my 1st post on the CP part of the boards and I have so much to learn!
> 
> I really, Really, REALLY want to be a character performer! I think I'd be soooo much fun. I'm nervous just thinking about it already and this won't happen for another year. I've auditioned for parades at DLR before but w/ no such luck. I did make it past the first round for Block Party once, but was cut after. I have good dance experience & stage presence, but I'm super scared it's going to end like my past experiences. I hope the CP will be nice to me.
> 
> I have no idea what my back-ups will be yet. I need to look into it more. I think my DM has been on the CP site more than I have!



Hey don't be nervous! You've got time to think about it. We all have time to think about it. Just think, we're only one more program away! yay!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey Joe, just curious- did your sister go down for Fall 2008?


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> Hey Joe, just curious- did your sister go down for Fall 2008?



No, she didn't. She told her recruiter she wasn't able to do it, because she didn't want to fall behind with school.

Me and my sister are completely different people. I guess it just wasn't for her right now. Thanks for all your help when I needed it, I'm glad you remember! I'll be applying in September, so you don't need to worry about me!


----------



## ashliejere

Hey guys!! I'll be doing Spring Advantage too!! I'm getting re-excited for Disney. I was planning on going last year...but then my graduation stuff changed and I stopped planning.....now that I'm for sure going in the Spring...I get to start re-planning. I would love to do vacation planner. I've done merchandise at my college for a while now...so if nothing else...I'll sign up for that too. But, I want a change of pace.


----------



## SweaterInJune

My but you people plan early...hehe  

It will be the time of your life.  I loved it so much, I'm moving back to go F/T in just a few days...


----------



## joepic

Nice! I can't wait. It seems that I may have to do the Fall Advantage instead, but we'll see. I hope not!


----------



## SweaterInJune

Fall Advantage 2009 or 2010? ...If it's the latter, I understand the disappointment...


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Nice! I can't wait. It seems that I may have to do the Fall Advantage instead, but we'll see. I hope not!



Oh wow! Why do you have to wait?


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh wow! Why do you have to wait?



Looks like Fall Advantage 2010. My parents want me to complete a year of school before I start my CP. I'll just be applying for it 6 months later than Spring Advantage. It's a big disappointment, I know. I've been counting down for two years!

But we'll see, maybe I can change their minds.


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Looks like Fall Advantage 2010. My parents want me to complete a year of school before I start my CP. I'll just be applying for it 6 months later than Spring Advantage. It's a big disappointment, I know. I've been counting down for two years!
> 
> But we'll see, maybe I can change their minds.



Aww, that stinks. I would be disappointed (and hopefully you can change their minds).


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> Aww, that stinks. I would be disappointed (and hopefully you can change their minds).



Thanks!  It's a huge disappointment, I'm glad you understand! 

I wanted to do it right away, so I would have the chance to go seasonal, and also it would help me as I look for a professional internship afterwards.

It's alright though, It's not the worst that could happen. 6 Months more is a long time to wait though!


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Thanks!  It's a huge disappointment, I'm glad you understand!
> 
> I wanted to do it right away, so I would have the chance to go seasonal, and also it would help me as I look for a professional internship afterwards.
> 
> It's alright though, It's not the worst that could happen. 6 Months more is a long time to wait though!



Oh yeah, I understand. My parents almost didn't let me do my first CP. They didn't think I was ready to go (it was after my first semester). Luckily I was able to convince them to let me do it.


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh yeah, I understand. My parents almost didn't let me do my first CP. They didn't think I was ready to go (it was after my first semester). Luckily I was able to convince them to let me do it.



That's the exact reason why they won't let me do it after my first semester! How did you end up convincing them?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> That's the exact reason why they won't let me do it after my first semester! How did you end up convincing them?



A lot of pleading on my part. I showed them that I would be fine on my own. They also talked a lot with my recruiter, and also to one of my professors at school. They helped convince my parents that I would be fine.

I wish you all the best when it comes time to apply. Hopefully they will let you go too.


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> A lot of pleading on my part. I showed them that I would be fine on my own. They also talked a lot with my recruiter, and also to one of my professors at school. They helped convince my parents that I would be fine.
> 
> I wish you all the best when it comes time to apply. Hopefully they will let you go too.



Thanks! If not Spring 2010, then hopefully Fall for sure.


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Thanks! If not Spring 2010, then hopefully Fall for sure.



I know it would be hard to wait. But Fall is also a nice time to be down in FL. The holiday season is such an awsome time in the parks! And the parties are so much fun.


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> I know it would be hard to wait. But Fall is also a nice time to be down in FL. The holiday season is such an awsome time in the parks! And the parties are so much fun.



Yay! thanks Joanna! That just gives me another reason to look forward to doing it. Even if I need to wait another 6 months. I leaned towards the Spring program at first because I would be away for Christmas. 

What did you do on Christmas in your programs?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Yay! thanks Joanna! That just gives me another reason to look forward to doing it. Even if I need to wait another 6 months. I leaned towards the Spring program at first because I would be away for Christmas.
> 
> What did you do on Christmas in your programs?



I actually got Christmas off (which is very rare for CPs). But I ended up picking up a shift at the MK. I worked the castle show (Celebrate the Seasons), then extended into the Extra Magic Hour.


----------



## DisneyDancin7

Yay! I'm so happy I found this thread! When do applications begin for Spring 2010? When are they for Fall 2009?


----------



## SweaterInJune

DisneyDancin7 said:


> Yay! I'm so happy I found this thread! When do applications begin for Spring 2010? When are they for Fall 2009?



Spring applications should open late August-early September and the Fall application opens, I believe, in February...



I was supposed to go down in Entertainment Spring '03, after my first semester, but I ended up waiting--which was partially great, and partially not.  I ended up not getting to audition for Entertainment again prior to my CP in Spring '07(after graduation).  I was a bit bummed, but I got to work at Kilimanjaro Safaris, which was incredible.  I also met a handful of people who have become some of my absolute best friends of my life--they weren't around for '03, so that I believe is fate.  The other thing that was a benefit was that by waiting until I graduated, I actually earned my degree--something I would NOT have done had I gone to WDW after my first semester.  I wouldn't have finished, I would have stayed for sure.

The only major drawback I had by waiting until graduation is that I basically had no chance at a PI...(I almost wrote Advanced Internship there, which will really date my experience with this program...haha)

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyDancin7 said:


> Yay! I'm so happy I found this thread! When do applications begin for Spring 2010? When are they for Fall 2009?



Applications for Fall 2009 should be up somewhere between late Jan and the first week of Feb. Then applications for Spring 2010 should go up around early Sept.


----------



## aznshents

Hey everyone,

I've been reading heavily on the CP program and I'm really excited about it. I want to apply for Spring 2010, but, of course, I have to talk to my advisor and my professors and then try to put together a convincing presentation for my parents to let me go. 

My list:
Attractions
Vacation Planner
PhotoPass (but I don't really have experience in photography :/)
Character Attendant
Merchandise
Hospitality
Transportation


----------



## ashliejere

"The only major drawback I had by waiting until graduation is that I basically had no chance at a PI."


Why was that? I thought you could do the CP after you graduate and then immediately after do a PI. Right? I'm going to be doing my CP after I graduate and I want to try for a PI...it's one of the main reasons for doing a CP (not the only...but a good draw to doing a different internship/job after graduation..is the possibility of a PI). I know the PI's are hard to get...but are they next to impossible to get for someone who just graduated and did the CP?


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> Why was that? I thought you could do the CP after you graduate and then immediately after do a PI. Right? I'm going to be doing my CP after I graduate and I want to try for a PI...it's one of the main reasons for doing a CP (not the only...but a good draw to doing a different internship/job after graduation..is the possibility of a PI). I know the PI's are hard to get...but are they next to impossible to get for someone who just graduated and did the CP?



If I had to guess, it's probably easier for someone who's still in school to be accepted for a PI, rather then someone who's finished with school.


----------



## SweaterInJune

ashliejere said:


> "The only major drawback I had by waiting until graduation is that I basically had no chance at a PI."
> 
> 
> Why was that? I thought you could do the CP after you graduate and then immediately after do a PI. Right? I'm going to be doing my CP after I graduate and I want to try for a PI...it's one of the main reasons for doing a CP (not the only...but a good draw to doing a different internship/job after graduation..is the possibility of a PI). I know the PI's are hard to get...but are they next to impossible to get for someone who just graduated and did the CP?



Well, let's just put it this way, all of my work(and I've been working since I was 13--I'm also a professional magician) has been in either guest service or entertainment and my record with Disney (and every job I've held) is spotless.  I worked at Safaris which is, from what I was told, one of the most challenging CP positions, especially in attractions.  I also graduated Cum Laude with a BFA in Theatre.  

Anyhow, I applied for the PI's in Operations Management and Guest Relations...and also International Media Relations(I knew the last one was a long shot, but it really interested me.  I wanted soooooo badly to do one of the others though.  They didn't even interview me!   (I was crushed, to say the least, to see my dream slipping away without so much as an interview--nothing bothers me more than that when it comes to employment.)  

What I'm trying to say is that I am more than qualified for either of those positions.  But if you applying for a PI, following a CP immediately after graduation, you only get the one shot.  If they find enough people before they get to your resume, you're out of luck, sadly.  

Plus, Joanna is right in that they prefer their interns to be in school still and returning to school following the internship.  I'm not sure why this is, but I've noticed this with others who have applied too...  Granted, I'm not saying DON'T apply, I'm just wanting people to understand how incredibly difficult it may be.  

. . .I then decided to extend my CP, and they left me in the same role and location, even though I asked for a transfer.  I called the office, and spoke to an amazing CM and she looked at my record, apologized profusely, and offered me a transfer to any attraction in the parks.  I chose GMR, which had been my first choice.  Not a problem... She made the changes and I was scheduled for training!  Then, sadly, I had a family emergency to deal with back home, and I had to decline my extension.  How devastating! 

After all had been dealt with back home, I was pretty miserable and moved to Bavaria, Germany to live as a magical au pair (a cross between Maria von Trapp and Mary Poppins) to an amazing German family for a year.  I just returned late November, and I will arrive next Saturday to continue my Disney adventure, hopefully full-time.


----------



## DisneyDancin7

Joanna71985 said:


> Applications for Fall 2009 should be up somewhere between late Jan and the first week of Feb. Then applications for Spring 2010 should go up around early Sept.



Thank you!


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyDancin7 said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome.


----------



## joepic

SweaterInJune said:


> Well, let's just put it this way, all of my work(and I've been working since I was 13--I'm also a professional magician) has been in either guest service or entertainment and my record with Disney (and every job I've held) is spotless.  I worked at Safaris which is, from what I was told, one of the most challenging CP positions, especially in attractions.  I also graduated Cum Laude with a BFA in Theatre.
> 
> Anyhow, I applied for the PI's in Operations Management and Guest Relations...and also International Media Relations(I knew the last one was a long shot, but it really interested me.  I wanted soooooo badly to do one of the others though.  They didn't even interview me!   (I was crushed, to say the least, to see my dream slipping away without so much as an interview--nothing bothers me more than that when it comes to employment.)
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that I am more than qualified for either of those positions.  But if you applying for a PI, following a CP immediately after graduation, you only get the one shot.  If they find enough people before they get to your resume, you're out of luck, sadly.
> 
> Plus, Joanna is right in that they prefer their interns to be in school still and returning to school following the internship.  I'm not sure why this is, but I've noticed this with others who have applied too...  Granted, I'm not saying DON'T apply, I'm just wanting people to understand how incredibly difficult it may be.
> 
> . . .I then decided to extend my CP, and they left me in the same role and location, even though I asked for a transfer.  I called the office, and spoke to an amazing CM and she looked at my record, apologized profusely, and offered me a transfer to any attraction in the parks.  I chose GMR, which had been my first choice.  Not a problem... She made the changes and I was scheduled for training!  Then, sadly, I had a family emergency to deal with back home, and I had to decline my extension.  How devastating!
> 
> After all had been dealt with back home, I was pretty miserable and moved to Bavaria, Germany to live as a magical au pair (a cross between Maria von Trapp and Mary Poppins) to an amazing German family for a year.  I just returned late November, and I will arrive next Saturday to continue my Disney adventure, hopefully full-time.



Wow, that's really hard to hear for me. A PI is part of my dream with Disney. However, it won't discourage my aspirations... I hope to have a few CP's done before I apply for a PI.


----------



## SweaterInJune

joepic said:


> Wow, that's really hard to hear for me. A PI is part of my dream with Disney. However, it won't discourage my aspirations... I hope to have a few CP's done before I apply for a PI.



No, by all means, that wasn't meant to discourage anyone!!!  I just wanted to answer the question as to what makes a PI very difficult to obtain, directly following a CP, which directly followed graduation.

Good luck to everyone in their respective application processes!


----------



## salvaXdana

hey everyone!
just saying hi, and introducing myself. My name is Dana, im from Scranton, Pennsylvania. im not really new to the boards, but ive mostly been posting on fall 09 topics, until now!

I will be applying for fall 09- but as of right now im not sure that, if i got in, i would be able to accept because of things that have come up within my family. 

therefore i will most likely be applying for spring 2010!! im excited either way, and i was just hoping to meet a few people who will be applying as well.


----------



## joepic

salvaXdana said:


> hey everyone!
> just saying hi, and introducing myself. My name is Dana, im from Scranton, Pennsylvania. im not really new to the boards, but ive mostly been posting on fall 09 topics, until now!
> 
> I will be applying for fall 09- but as of right now im not sure that, if i got in, i would be able to accept because of things that have come up within my family.
> 
> therefore i will most likely be applying for spring 2010!! im excited either way, and i was just hoping to meet a few people who will be applying as well.



Welcome! My name is Joe, and I originally started this thread for the same reason... to meet people for Spring 2010, which I would apply for. However, things do change, and now I'm probably going to apply for Fall 2010. I'm still trying to convince my parents otherwise... but as of now, I'll be applying for Fall 2010.


----------



## salvaXdana

joepic said:


> Welcome! My name is Joe, and I originally started this thread for the same reason... to meet people for Spring 2010, which I would apply for. However, things do change, and now I'm probably going to apply for Fall 2010. I'm still trying to convince my parents otherwise... but as of now, I'll be applying for Fall 2010.



awh! good luck joe! i hope you can convice them otherwise!!


----------



## Narnia_citizen

Is this for the Spring '10 Career Start Program? If not sorry...


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Just wanted to drop in and say hi! I'm not sure if I'll be able to do Fall Advantage 09, so if I can't, I'm definitely applying for Spring Advantage 10.


----------



## Joanna71985

PyxiiDustt said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hi! I'm not sure if I'll be able to do Fall Advantage 09, so if I can't, I'm definitely applying for Spring Advantage 10.



Welcome!! Where in NJ are you from? I live in Bergen County.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Joanna71985 said:


> Welcome!! Where in NJ are you from? I live in Bergen County.



Haha that's so cool, I go to school in Bergen, at Ramapo. I live in Mercer County though.


----------



## Berlioz70

ashliejere said:


> "The only major drawback I had by waiting until graduation is that I basically had no chance at a PI."
> 
> 
> Why was that? I thought you could do the CP after you graduate and then immediately after do a PI. Right?



I'm a little late to this thread... but this caught my eye! Yes - you can most definately graduate, do the CP and then a PI - that's what I did (I'm on my PI now). The thing to be aware of is program dates. 

You can only be on a student program (CP, PI) for one consecutive year. So you can do the fall (Aug-Jan) into the first PI program (Jan-June) no problem. If you do the spring program you need to be aware of when your end date is, the second 6 month program typically starts at the beginning of July (but varies). 

In most cases you cannot do an Advantage program into a PI - that's over a year. Exception is of course the specific PI. One PI I applied for ends in May, so I could have done Fall Advantage and been fine. However, the one I was offered ends in June, had I done Advantage then I couldn't have been offered this one. They asked me all about my CP program dates in my interview to make sure I wouldn't go over a year.

Also - you cannot leave a CP early to go to a PI, you need to complete your CP contract! These are all potential problems.


----------



## joepic

Narnia_citizen said:


> Is this for the Spring '10 Career Start Program? If not sorry...



Surely! All Career Start hopefuls are welcome! It's more of both, since the two programs are closely related... CPs and CSs can both relate to the discussion.


----------



## joepic

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm a little late to this thread... but this caught my eye! Yes - you can most definately graduate, do the CP and then a PI - that's what I did (I'm on my PI now). The thing to be aware of is program dates.
> 
> You can only be on a student program (CP, PI) for one consecutive year. So you can do the fall (Aug-Jan) into the first PI program (Jan-June) no problem. If you do the spring program you need to be aware of when your end date is, the second 6 month program typically starts at the beginning of July (but varies).
> 
> In most cases you cannot do an Advantage program into a PI - that's over a year. Exception is of course the specific PI. One PI I applied for ends in May, so I could have done Fall Advantage and been fine. However, the one I was offered ends in June, had I done Advantage then I couldn't have been offered this one. They asked me all about my CP program dates in my interview to make sure I wouldn't go over a year.
> 
> Also - you cannot leave a CP early to go to a PI, you need to complete your CP contract! These are all potential problems.




This is interesting! Thanks for the insight! I'm reading your blog and it is so exciting to see photos of your degrees! I can't wait until I can apply for the CP! I'll be looking forward to reading about your PI experiences throughout the coming months... good luck!! Thanks again!


----------



## Joanna71985

PyxiiDustt said:


> Haha that's so cool, I go to school in Bergen, at Ramapo. I live in Mercer County though.



Awsome! I go to Montclair State.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Joanna71985 said:


> Awsome! I go to Montclair State.



Oh, no way! That's so cool. Small world, isn't it?


----------



## joepic

PyxiiDustt said:


> Oh, no way! That's so cool. Small world, isn't it?



I'm from Long Island, and I thought I was the only one who was on these forums... there are a lot of Long Islanders here! It really is a small world. Not to mention I met two CMs who were from LI on my trip this past August.


----------



## Joanna71985

PyxiiDustt said:


> Oh, no way! That's so cool. Small world, isn't it?



It sure is!


----------



## PyxiiDustt

joepic said:


> I'm from Long Island, and I thought I was the only one who was on these forums... there are a lot of Long Islanders here! It really is a small world. Not to mention I met two CMs who were from LI on my trip this past August.



You're not too far from us either, then. That's cool. You guys have facebooks?


----------



## Joanna71985

PyxiiDustt said:


> You're not too far from us either, then. That's cool. You guys have facebooks?



Sure do! Joanna Semsey, under Montclair State University.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Joanna71985 said:


> Sure do! Joanna Semsey, under Montclair State University.



I just friended you. I'm Hayley Fisk, Ramapo; jsyk lol.


----------



## Joanna71985

PyxiiDustt said:


> I just friended you. I'm Hayley Fisk, Ramapo; jsyk lol.



Got it.


----------



## joepic

PyxiiDustt said:


> You're not too far from us either, then. That's cool. You guys have facebooks?



Joe Piccininni, Bellport 2009.


----------



## StaceyDarling!

Hi!! My name is Stacey and I'm 17. Haha, it is early! (But secretly I wanted to start one of these too!) I am applying for Spring 2010... I'd rather be Fall, but I've been waiting to go for the WDWCP since 9th grade, and Spring is the first chance I have, and I guess, well, I'm getting IMPATIENT!  

Haha.

I'm very excited, my friend Amanda is going down hopefully for Fall 2009 for CS. And what with her talking about it, it's making me even more excited/impatient for mine! lol.

I'll be going for CP. I'm thinking about Attractions, FSF&B, and Merchandise, I think. I'm not sure about Merchandise yet. But definitley the other too.


Whats everyone else applying for?


FACEBOOK: Stacey Galt, Chichester HS
(I think I have orange hair in it! haha.  )


----------



## StaceyDarling!

Zealous said:


> Hospitality
> Photographer
> Attractions
> Food Service
> and maybe Vacation Planning.
> 
> =)




I am planning on going for Spring Advantage, too! 

I'll be applying for
Attractions
FSFB
Merchandise

What types of attractions would you want to work on?


----------



## StaceyDarling!

joepic said:


> Welcome! My name is Joe, and I originally started this thread for the same reason... to meet people for Spring 2010, which I would apply for. However, things do change, and now I'm probably going to apply for Fall 2010. I'm still trying to convince my parents otherwise... but as of now, I'll be applying for Fall 2010.



I'm sort of jealous! I really want to go down for Fall 2010, but I am just to impatient! But maybe, I'll go for advantage, and extend, or possibly go seasonal, and then go to WDW for my 2nd CP in Fall 2011!

I can't wait, I also have aspirations of working for the disney once I'm out of school, so therefore I also would like to get a PI! To be an imagineer would be completely awesome. But I need to do a little more research into it to make sure of what I major in, and how helpful it will be! I'm a little nervous of the whole idea of uprooting my life in Philadelphia, and taking it to Florida! :[ lol.


----------



## joepic

StaceyDarling! said:


> Hi!! My name is Stacey and I'm 17. Haha, it is early! (But secretly I wanted to start one of these too!) I am applying for Spring 2010... I'd rather be Fall, but I've been waiting to go for the WDWCP since 9th grade, and Spring is the first chance I have, and I guess, well, I'm getting IMPATIENT!
> 
> Haha.
> 
> I'm very excited, my friend Amanda is going down hopefully for Fall 2009 for CS. And what with her talking about it, it's making me even more excited/impatient for mine! lol.
> 
> I'll be going for CP. I'm thinking about Attractions, FSF&B, and Merchandise, I think. I'm not sure about Merchandise yet. But definitley the other too.
> 
> 
> Whats everyone else applying for?
> 
> 
> FACEBOOK: Stacey Galt, Chichester HS
> (I think I have orange hair in it! haha.  )



You're in the same situation as me! I discovered the CP in 9th grade and have been counting down ever since! I had my heart set on applying for Spring 2010 because it was the first chance I would have, but my parents want me to wait a year before starting. 

Fall doesn't sound too bad - I was devastated when they told me. But it's only 6 more months to wait. I've already started my new countdown...


----------



## StaceyDarling!

joepic said:


> You're in the same situation as me! I discovered the CP in 9th grade and have been counting down ever since! I had my heart set on applying for Spring 2010 because it was the first chance I would have, but my parents want me to wait a year before starting.
> 
> Fall doesn't sound too bad - I was devastated when they told me. But it's only 6 more months to wait. I've already started my new countdown...




Haha thats so awesome! Yeah, that really does suck! But six months shouldn't be that bad! Plus, with the friends you make here, some of us should be able to fill you in on some stuff and hopefully help you pass the time! haha. I can't decide which program to choose. I REALLY want Fall, but I kinda don't want to wait. But we'll see come Aug-Sept which I'll do!

Fall would be great because you get to be there for all these fun holidays, Christmas, Halloween, New Years, Thanksgiving! I would totally extend either program I went to! haha.


----------



## joepic

StaceyDarling! said:


> Haha thats so awesome! Yeah, that really does suck! But six months shouldn't be that bad! Plus, with the friends you make here, some of us should be able to fill you in on some stuff and hopefully help you pass the time! haha. I can't decide which program to choose. I REALLY want Fall, but I kinda don't want to wait. But we'll see come Aug-Sept which I'll do!
> 
> Fall would be great because you get to be there for all these fun holidays, Christmas, Halloween, New Years, Thanksgiving! I would totally extend either program I went to! haha.



That's so awesome! We're both in the same boat. If I were you, I'd wait for Fall. The Spring programs are always hot and busier... that's really the only disadvantage I can think of. Being an Imagineer was my dream since I first watched the documentary about Imagineers... some time back in elementary school.


I've mapped out my plans, and I hope to get at least two CPs before I apply for my PIs. I plan to apply for as many PIs as I can, and hopefully by the time I finish my 2nd CP, I'll have a PI. I don't want to jinx myself, so I'm trying my hardest not to get too excited.

Hopefully, after my PI, (if I get one, and if I finish it) I'll apply for associate internships, hopefully with Imagineering or the Studios.

I'm really having trouble with what I want to do ... I plan to get my masters degree, because that will definitely help me with any career. I originally wanted to go for computer science, because I know so much about them, but I took a class in 10th grade and hated it... that's not what I want to do all my life. 

Maybe some type of engineering would be better for me - it also seems better suited for Imagineering. 

You're right, it is a tough decision, but it's ultimately up to you. Please let me know what you decide!

PS - I'll add you on Facebook so we can keep in touch!


----------



## StaceyDarling!

joepic said:


> That's so awesome! We're both in the same boat. If I were you, I'd wait for Fall. The Spring programs are always hot and busier... that's really the only disadvantage I can think of. Being an Imagineer was my dream since I first watched the documentary about Imagineers... some time back in elementary school.
> 
> 
> I've mapped out my plans, and I hope to get at least two CPs before I apply for my PIs. I plan to apply for as many PIs as I can, and hopefully by the time I finish my 2nd CP, I'll have a PI. I don't want to jinx myself, so I'm trying my hardest not to get too excited.
> 
> Hopefully, after my PI, (if I get one, and if I finish it) I'll apply for associate internships, hopefully with Imagineering or the Studios.
> 
> I'm really having trouble with what I want to do ... I plan to get my masters degree, because that will definitely help me with any career. I originally wanted to go for computer science, because I know so much about them, but I took a class in 10th grade and hated it... that's not what I want to do all my life.
> 
> Maybe some type of engineering would be better for me - it also seems better suited for Imagineering.
> 
> You're right, it is a tough decision, but it's ultimately up to you. Please let me know what you decide!
> 
> PS - I'll add you on Facebook so we can keep in touch!





Awesome! I added you, haha. Yeah, my plans are pretty similar. I want to do as many CP's as I can and then get in 1 or 2 PI's. I plan on getting my MA's as well, so. haha. 

I want to work as an Imagineer so badly, but I'm not sure that getting a degree in any of the fields that Imagineer is a part of is right for me though, because Imagineering would be the only job I'd want in any of those fields. Such as interior design, I'd get a major in that to design restaurants, attractions, parades and such, but I wouldn't want to be an interior designer in just general.

So I'll most likely go to school for Biology with a MA in teaching, and working for EPCOT or DAK, and then do some PI's and see if I can get my foot in the Imagineering door because I've worked for the Company, not just the parks. And see if that helps. But if not, I may Master in Creative Writing so I can do Imagineering. haha.

Still figuring that out. And I only have a couple months to do so. lol. But I definitlely want to do ImagiNATIONS! <3


----------



## goodmorningirl

Hey everyone! I have been wanting to do the college program since middle school and I am now a Soph. in college. My parents are not too happy with the idea of me doing the CP but I want to more than they could even know. So hopefully I am planning on doing the CP for Spring 2010. Thanks for making a place for us all to come and talk about this. 

Also, I go to Ramapo too!


----------



## joepic

goodmorningirl said:


> Hey everyone! I have been wanting to do the college program since middle school and I am now a Soph. in college. My parents are not too happy with the idea of me doing the CP but I want to more than they could even know. So hopefully I am planning on doing the CP for Spring 2010. Thanks for making a place for us all to come and talk about this.
> 
> Also, I go to Ramapo too!



Hello! Glad you're here. This is a great place to learn about the program and talk with those who have done it and will be doing it. I was originally going to apply for Spring 2010, but my parents want me to wait a year before applying. They always get in the way!! Fall 2010 is only 6 more months to wait, but I use the forum to pass the time.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

goodmorningirl said:


> Hey everyone! I have been wanting to do the college program since middle school and I am now a Soph. in college. My parents are not too happy with the idea of me doing the CP but I want to more than they could even know. So hopefully I am planning on doing the CP for Spring 2010. Thanks for making a place for us all to come and talk about this.
> 
> Also, I go to Ramapo too!



Ah! No way! It's a small world, isn't it? Do you have facebook?


----------



## goodmorningirl

Yes I do. I saw your name a few posts back, I will friend you.


----------



## MephamKickliner09

Hello Everyone!!! my name is Samantha. even though im a senior in high school, i want to apply for the Spring 2010 college program. i put alot of thought into it and i really want to do it.


----------



## joepic

MephamKickliner09 said:


> Hello Everyone!!! my name is Samantha. even though im a senior in high school, i want to apply for the Spring 2010 college program. i put alot of thought into it and i really want to do it.



Cool, same with me.

It looks like you're from Long Island!


----------



## MephamKickliner09

joepic said:


> Cool, same with me.
> 
> It looks like you're from Long Island!



yea i am. lol i live in Bellmore. wat part of Long Island do u live in???


----------



## joepic

MephamKickliner09 said:


> yea i am. lol i live in Bellmore. wat part of Long Island do u live in???



Wading River... Nice to meet you!


----------



## MephamKickliner09

joepic said:


> Wading River... Nice to meet you!



Nice to meet you too!!!


----------



## StaceyDarling!

MephamKickliner09 said:


> Hello Everyone!!! my name is Samantha. even though im a senior in high school, i want to apply for the Spring 2010 college program. i put alot of thought into it and i really want to do it.




Hey! I'm Stacey! I'm in the same boat as you as well! Hope you get to apply! I can't wait! Spring 2010 can't get here fast enough! What are you going to school for?


----------



## MephamKickliner09

StaceyDarling! said:


> Hey! I'm Stacey! I'm in the same boat as you as well! Hope you get to apply! I can't wait! Spring 2010 can't get here fast enough! What are you going to school for?



im going for computer graphic design. what about you???


----------



## Meg13

Hi all! I've been roaming around the College Board for a while since I found out about the CS, and I've just found this thread! My name is Amber, and I'm 17, a junior in high school. I plan to do the Spring 2010 CS. My parents have finally consented to let me do it, so I'm finding out as much info as I can!


----------



## joepic

Congratulations! I can't wait until I can apply. I started this thread because I was going to apply for Spring 2010. However, my parents want me to at least complete a year of school first... I don't know why. 

So we'll see what happens. I'm hoping for Spring 2010.


----------



## Meg13

joepic said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait until I can apply. I started this thread because I was going to apply for Spring 2010. However, my parents want me to at least complete a year of school first... I don't know why.
> 
> So we'll see what happens. I'm hoping for Spring 2010.



Thanks! I'm completely ecstatic! But I'm sorry they want you to wait; hopefully you can convince them otherwise. I think my parents' attitudes are as long as I come home occasionally - enough to finish college - I'm good.   It's good to be understood.

Good luck convincing them to go with Spring!!!


----------



## joepic

Meg13 said:


> Thanks! I'm completely ecstatic! But I'm sorry they want you to wait; hopefully you can convince them otherwise. I think my parents' attitudes are as long as I come home occasionally - enough to finish college - I'm good.   It's good to be understood.
> 
> Good luck convincing them to go with Spring!!!



Same with my parents. For some reason, they don't think I'll finish college... which is absurd.


----------



## SweaterInJune

joepic said:


> Same with my parents. For some reason, they don't think I'll finish college... which is absurd.



Haha... so say you now...  The program does tend to stop, severely-postpone, and relocate many college educations...  You'll understand once you do it.

Not saying that you won't finish or won't want to, but it happens to many!!!


----------



## joepic

SweaterInJune said:


> Haha... so say you now...  The program does tend to stop, severely-postpone, and relocate many college educations...  You'll understand once you do it.
> 
> Not saying that you won't finish or won't want to, but it happens to many!!!



Just don't tell my parents that.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Mum's the word 


Everyone's different though.  A lot of people just transfer into UCF and do both school and Disney.  It depends on the person though...


----------



## mikelo

SweaterInJune said:


> Mum's the word
> 
> 
> Everyone's different though.  A lot of people just transfer into UCF and do both school and Disney.  It depends on the person though...



I'm so afraid that's going to happen to me! The thing is, I'm doing really well in school right now, and if I don't come back all the work that I've done will be for nothing! I planned my schedule from freshman year (I'm a sophomore now) so that I could have a semester off, double major, and still finish in 4 years. If I get too attached to Disney, I don't think I could still pull that off, haha.


----------



## Meg13

Yeah, I'm worried about being sucked into the Disney magic too soon, as well. I mean, I'm a ridiculous Disney addict, and once I get a taste of working at Disney, I'm not too sure I'll be able come back!


----------



## StaceyDarling!

MephamKickliner09 said:


> im going for computer graphic design. what about you???



I'm going for biology. haha!


----------



## joepic

I'm actually not quite sure what I want to do yet.

I've wanted to do Computer Science - but I can't see myself programming all day. Graphic Design is something I've always wanted to do - I'm proficient with Photoshop and Illustrator... I think I might want to do some type of engineering.

I need to decide!!


----------



## MephamKickliner09

joepic said:


> I'm actually not quite sure what I want to do yet.
> 
> I've wanted to do Computer Science - but I can't see myself programming all day. Graphic Design is something I've always wanted to do - I'm proficient with Photoshop and Illustrator... I think I might want to do some type of engineering.
> 
> I need to decide!!



what school(s) did u apply to????


----------



## irishbay13

Hey guys my name is Jessica and I live right outside of Pittsburgh Pa in a town called Tarentum. I applied 5 days ago for the Fall CP program and had my interview via phone on the 19th. However I am growing more and more worried by the amount of people who are getting rejected or pended. So if I do not get accepted for the fall I will be applying for the Spring Advantage, which I am thinking would be a better fit anyhow. I would love to get to meet some of you guys and hopfully we will all be able to chill in Disney next year! : )


----------



## MegN42890

I applied for fall and i was rejected so im hoping for spring or spring advantage-either one is fine... i cant wait to apply.. even though thats so far away ! lol


----------



## joepic

MephamKickliner09 said:


> what school(s) did u apply to????



Stony Brook University, St. John's University, Temple University... 
I've heard back from St. John's and Stony Brook. 

Stony Brook doesn't offer credit for the CP, so I'll have to take a semester off for that...


----------



## eeyore913

joepic said:


> Stony Brook University, St. John's University, Temple University...
> I've heard back from St. John's and Stony Brook.
> 
> Stony Brook doesn't offer credit for the CP, so I'll have to take a semester off for that...



I went to St.John's for a semester and then transferred but it was a lot of fun while i was there haha! 

I have applied for the fall/fall advantage, I'm a junior right now so if I dont get accepted then I might try to do some summer classes and graduate in dec 09 and then try for the spring following graduation...With the amount of rejection letters people have gotten I am very nervous.  But to get out of CNY for the winter wouldn't be so bad but I really want the fall.  Good luck to all of you spring applicants (when the time comes)


----------



## disjordan

i'm hoping to apply to sping 2010 but if that doesnt work i'm going to do fall 2010


----------



## joepic

disjordan said:


> i'm hoping to apply to sping 2010 but if that doesnt work i'm going to do fall 2010



Same with me.


----------



## disjordan

im really hoping one of them works.  fall might make more sense as my best friend is getting marry june 2010 and she might kill me if i'm not there to be her maid of honor


----------



## MaryPoppins86

joepic said:


> Looks like Fall Advantage 2010. My parents want me to complete a year of school before I start my CP. I'll just be applying for it 6 months later than Spring Advantage. It's a big disappointment, I know. I've been counting down for two years!
> 
> But we'll see, maybe I can change their minds.



i'm planning for FA 2010 as well. and for the same reasons why your parents want you to wait that long. for me i just want to do my first two semesters and get that over with. then come home and do another two semesters and do another CP and so. i want to do a lot of CP's like Joanna has (haha). i only just heard about this program june of last year. two months before i went down to wdw for vacation. i applied as a f/t CM while i was there. but i told them that i won't be available to work untill march 09. i still haven't heard from them though. that's ok for me. waiting to apply for a CP will be worth it. now i'm just waiting for my college application to arrive in the mail so i can fill it out.



Joanna71985 said:


> I know it would be hard to wait. But Fall is also a nice time to be down in FL. The holiday season is such an awsome time in the parks! And the parties are so much fun.



that's another reason i'm waiting till fall rather than the spring program. i love the holidays. and i've always wanted to be in disney during those months. despite the huge crowds and stuff.


----------



## joepic

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i'm planning for FA 2010 as well. and for the same reasons why your parents want you to wait that long. for me i just want to do my first two semesters and get that over with. then come home and do another two semesters and do another CP and so. i want to do a lot of CP's like Joanna has (haha). i only just heard about this program june of last year. two months before i went down to wdw for vacation. i applied as a f/t CM while i was there. but i told them that i won't be available to work untill march 09. i still haven't heard from them though. that's ok for me. waiting to apply for a CP will be worth it. now i'm just waiting for my college application to arrive in the mail so i can fill it out.
> 
> 
> 
> that's another reason i'm waiting till fall rather than the spring program. i love the holidays. and i've always wanted to be in disney during those months. despite the huge crowds and stuff.



Great! Welcome to the Disboards! You should join the Facebook Fall 2010 group.


----------



## Hollsey

I didn't know this group existed! I guess I'm oblivious hah.

My name's Holly, I'm from Northern Kentucky, and I definitely hope to do the Spring 2010 CP! My older sister did it in 2003 I think? She was in QSFB at the ice cream shop right by Rock N' Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror. I'm hoping to go for Attractions or Merchandizing though, so we'll see! I'm an English major right now (first year student, I graduated in 2008 from high school) and I'm also on Facebook!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I'm trying for Spring 2010 and/or Fall 2010  

I've started a chat for aim/ichat--> WDWCPSpring2010 

I'm StitchsGirlKay on aim/ichat 

If I'm not on aim/ichat, plz go ahead and chat without me


----------



## Aiden

.


----------



## ashliejere

Hey guys!!! I'm doing the 2010 Spring program (hopefully!) also. 

I'm planning on applying for: 

Costuming
BBB
Character Attendant
Merchandising 

Possible:
Full Service FB
Hospitality 
Vacation Planner


----------



## MaryPoppins86

joepic said:


> Great! Welcome to the Disboards! You should join the Facebook Fall 2010 group.



thank you!
i'll look in on that facebook group.


----------



## DisneyRah

I'm Sarah! I currently go to the local community college in Ohio, & I'm 19 years old. I was originally going to apply for Fall 2009, but have recently decided for other reasons that Spring 2010 will work out better for me in the long run.

I'm applying for Attractions, Merch, FSFB, Hospitality, BBB, & Lifeguard. I might apply for Vacation Planner as well, but I'm not really fond of trying to "force" people to buy tickets and such. I also might apply for Recreation too!

I'm quite excited already, haha


----------



## Meg13

Hi, all you people new to the thread!


----------



## khristinel

Well seeing how I didn't get accepted for Fall Advantage 09 I guess I'll be applying for Spring, because I really want to do this.

I'm definitely going to be applying the first day they let you.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

khristinel said:


> Well seeing how I didn't get accepted for Fall Advantage 09 I guess I'll be applying for Spring, because I really want to do this.
> 
> I'm definitely going to be applying the first day they let you.



sorry to hear that you weren't accepted for the FA 09 program. best of luck to you when you reapply!!!


----------



## joepic

Bump


----------



## Dis-Wiz

I'm applying for the Spring '10 CP!!! I am SOOO excited! My sister is down there now, and I am SO jealous! 

I think I want to do attractions, but I'm not completely sure. I was thinking about recreation too.. I'll probably apply for attractions, recreation, and merchandise. And I've actually convinced my roommate to apply for the CP too, so I really hope we both get in!! 

99 more days until our next trip down there, and then hopefully I'll be counting down to leaving for the CP!!  

Good luck to everyone applying this summer!!


----------



## joepic

Dis-Wiz said:


> I'm applying for the Spring '10 CP!!! I am SOOO excited! My sister is down there now, and I am SO jealous!
> 
> I think I want to do attractions, but I'm not completely sure. I was thinking about recreation too.. I'll probably apply for attractions, recreation, and merchandise. And I've actually convinced my roommate to apply for the CP too, so I really hope we both get in!!
> 
> 99 more days until our next trip down there, and then hopefully I'll be counting down to leaving for the CP!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone applying this summer!!



I hope to apply for those roles as well, along with Hospitality.


----------



## Hollsey

Is anybody applying for Spring Advantage Quarter? I don't know very much about how that works out compared to normal Spring/Spring Advantage  

I was able to convince a really close friend of mine to go with me (It didn't take very much!) so now I hopefully will have a roommate!  (She'll most likely be transferring schools to go to my school, so will that still work out if we have the same arrival date, right? We'll both be on the quarter system and such).


----------



## Aiden

Hollsey said:


> Is anybody applying for Spring Advantage Quarter? I don't know very much about how that works out compared to normal Spring/Spring Advantage
> 
> I was able to convince a really close friend of mine to go with me (It didn't take very much!) so now I hopefully will have a roommate!  (She'll most likely be transferring schools to go to my school, so will that still work out if we have the same arrival date, right? We'll both be on the quarter system and such).



Hey! I'm doing Spring Advantage Quarter as well! Even though I'm not a girl, it would be cool to arrive already knowing someone, lol. What part of Kentucky do you live in? I used to live in Danville when I was little... And a lot of my family lives in Lexington. :]


----------



## Hollsey

Aiden said:


> Hey! I'm doing Spring Advantage Quarter as well! Even though I'm not a girl, it would be cool to arrive already knowing someone, lol. What part of Kentucky do you live in? I used to live in Danville when I was little... And a lot of my family lives in Lexington. :]



Oh really? Yay! Another Spring Advantage Quarter person!  

I'm from Northern Kentucky... Fort Thomas, actually. My brother goes to school in Lexington (he's at UK, hah), and I used to play soccer down there a lot. It's BEAUTIFUL! I love Lexington so much!


----------



## Aiden

Hollsey said:


> Oh really? Yay! Another Spring Advantage Quarter person!
> 
> I'm from Northern Kentucky... Fort Thomas, actually. My brother goes to school in Lexington (he's at UK, hah), and I used to play soccer down there a lot. It's BEAUTIFUL! I love Lexington so much!



Me too! Lexington is such a cool place... I used to go to Lexington every summer, but my family got into a HUUUGE fight, so we don't go anymore. /: But, it's alright.

Oh yea, and my dad went to UK as well. That's pretty cool.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

joepic said:


> Great! Welcome to the Disboards! You should join the Facebook Fall 2010 group.



i just joined the facebook fall 2010 group. i was seriously debading about signing up for facebook or not.


----------



## maggie.groce

Hey!
I am thinking about doing spring advantage too and I am a girl  We should be roommates Hollsey!


----------



## bittersk

Working at disney has been a dream of mine for many many years. I was looking and i could still apply for the Fall 09 program but i'm not going to becasue i am going to be taking a vacation down there in the end of August and i would rather not miss my vacation to go and work... i work 2 jobs now and do school full time. Fall 2010 will definately be a time for me to apply.. is not this coming spring.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

bittersk said:


> Working at disney has been a dream of mine for many many years.



same here, well sort of. i've loved disney for years but never thought about working there till march of 08.



bittersk said:


> Fall 2010 will definately be a time for me to apply.. is not this coming spring.



i will be applying for the FA 2010 semester. hopefully we'll see each other down there.


----------



## dove_

Hi! I'm Katie... I usually frequent the wdwmagic boards, but there's not nearly as many CPers on there.

Applying for Spring (probably advantage) '10, of course. I was doing pretty good about not constantly thinking about disney (just went on a trip I planned with some friends over xmas break), but then the recruiters came to my school and I got bit by the bug again.... haha!

I'm from michigan, a zoology major, and hoping for an attractions position (safari, or the animal trails in DAK), or character attendant, merch... mostly anything but custodial and food (where all my experience currently is at).

I'm just getting all excited now and wishing I could apply.


----------



## RyeCrimsonMoon

I am applying for Spring 2010! I was suppose to be there this semester, but things didn't go well last semester so I quickly gave that up.

I would like to do either Attractions or Merchandise, but I'm fine with anything. Except for Ticketing and Guest Services, I've done that for 3 years and I really don't want to continue that path.


----------



## joepic

Nice to meet all of you! Welcome!


----------



## Amanda_the_awesome

Hi everyone.
 I'm Amanda and I'm super excited to apply for the spring CP. 
I am thinking about doing an audition for a character. Is there anyone else on here that is interested in doing this?
I am also from the Pittsburgh area of P.A is anyone else here from around that area?
I'm so excited


----------



## DisneyRah

Is anyone ever in the chatroom on AIM yet?
If not, the chat name is WDWCPSPRING2010


----------



## DisneyRah

bump


----------



## Aiden

So is anybody gonna be doing Spring Advantage Quarter?


----------



## Toffy

Ello everyone!!! My name is Toffy and I'm a Spring 2010/Spring 2010 Advantage hopeful!  I am planning on applying with one of my friends (who will probably also be joining the boards soon). We actually first and formost will be applying for the CP at DLR, since we live in southern cali, but knowing how impossible it is to get in we're planning on also applying and getting excited about WDW's program too :]


----------



## O_Jr71

Hi, my name is Ashley.  I'm thinkng about applying for spring 2010 and i know that the application comes out in september but does anyone know the exact date?  thank you!!!!!


----------



## KellBell89

Hi im also a 2010 Srpring CP hopeful!! ive been wanting to do this for a while and im excited to apply!  my brother works at disney part time and he absolutly loves it.

My choices are:
Merchandise
Character Attendant
Attractions
but my mind always changes!


----------



## Joanna71985

O_Jr71 said:


> Hi, my name is Ashley.  I'm thinkng about applying for spring 2010 and i know that the application comes out in september but does anyone know the exact date?  thank you!!!!!



The application should go up late Aug/early Sept, and the school presentations will start in Sept. I don't think there is an exact date.


----------



## SpectroMagic125

Hi everyone, its Brittany. I just got rejected for the Fall 2009, so the only thing for me to do is apply for the Spring 2010 semester. I'm hoping that I really get in the second time around, because I will be applying with a friend this time, and I hope we both get in!


----------



## DisneyLover0331

hey every one! My name is Lauren and I am really really really excited to finally be applying to the CP. I will be applying for the Spring 2010 program at DL, and I am so so so so so nervous and excited... I just wish that I could apply already and figure out if I am accepted! I live in Arizona, and am just finishing up my sophmore year at Arizona State University. I am going to be applying for Attractions, and merchandise, and I'm sure a few others  I am really enjoying reading every one's posts, and I hope that the application process goes well for every one... I already have my online application filled out even though I have to wait till Septemeber to actually send it in haha. Well thats all that I can think of for now even though I am sure that there is more that I could share haha. Talk to you all later


----------



## KellBell89

would it matter if i did then interview over the phone or in person?


----------



## Joanna71985

KellBell89 said:


> would it matter if i did then interview over the phone or in person?



It wouldn't matter. However, the majority of interviews are now done over the phone.


----------



## london.coincidence

Hey, I'm Nia.  I hope to get the JC or GMR (one of my friends lives near Orlando and is one of the gansters) or merchandise.


----------



## PetitePixy

I'm sure someone has already posted the answer, but I must ask:
When does the time to start applying for Spring 2010 start? I believe I heard August?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

PetitePixy said:


> I'm sure someone has already posted the answer, but I must ask:
> When does the time to start applying for Spring 2010 start? I believe I heard August?



yup. it comes out some time between late august/early september. not too far from now. i have to wait double the time for the fall 2010 apps.


----------



## PetitePixy

See, I will be graduating from College in August, so will I still be able to apply for Spring?
Why are you waiting till Fall 2010? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Joanna71985

PetitePixy said:


> See, I will be graduating from College in August, so will I still be able to apply for Spring?
> Why are you waiting till Fall 2010? (if you don't mind me asking)



No. You have to be currently a student during the semester before the CP. So in order to do Spring/SA 2010, you would have to be in school during the Fall 2009 semester.


----------



## piratechick

PetitePixy said:


> See, I will be graduating from College in August, so will I still be able to apply for Spring?
> Why are you waiting till Fall 2010? (if you don't mind me asking)



You have to be enrolled/taking classes during the time you apply. Are you taking any classes in August before you graduate? If so, you can apply. You only have to be taking one class to be consider by Disney as a part-time student. Here is the requirements straight from the website:

1. Enrolled as a Full Time or Part Time Student and Taking Classes
Students must be currently enrolled and taking classes in a college or university in the United States and have completed at least one semester.

    * Students who have not yet graduated from high school but have dual enrollment with a college are not eligible to apply.
    * Those who have taken college courses, but are currently taking "time off" from school are not eligible to apply.
    * College Freshmen may apply during their first semester of school to participate during their second semester. The Disney College Program can not serve as your first semester of school.
* * College Seniors may apply for the program and participate immediately after graduation, but must be enrolled in school at the time of their interview.
    * Graduate students may apply, however it is important to note that this program, and its educational components, are designed for undergraduates.*


----------



## PetitePixy

Well...my last class is August 15, does that count?
Uggg, that just makes even more pressure to make it in this semester.


----------



## piratechick

PetitePixy said:


> Well...my last class is August 15, does that count?
> Uggg, that just makes even more pressure to make it in this semester.



If they start interviewing for the Spring Cp before August 15th, then you can apply. You just have to still be in school when you apply. Good luck! Hope you can apply before you graduate!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

PetitePixy said:


> See, I will be graduating from College in August, so will I still be able to apply for Spring?
> Why are you waiting till Fall 2010? (if you don't mind me asking)



i don't mind you asking at all. i'd go for spring 2010 if i want to but since i'm not such a big fan of school, i would rather get as much of it done before i apply for the college program.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

since i'm the one paying for my own education, my budget has kinda been tight on me. so instead of doing an actual major, i'm just going to take one or two classes starting fall. so in other words, i just might be applying with all you spring and spring advantage hopefulls.


----------



## PetitePixy

Ah, I see. That makes complete sense, and that was my original plan as well. But since I've been accpeted, my plans have completely changed. Now I will wait and get my AA after the program. Which means, I have to take 2 more classes in Spring of 2010 to get my AA, which will actually be good, if I decided to apply for an internship again.


----------



## FlappyPaddle

Hi guys!
My name's Craig, and I'm also hoping to do the CP in Spring 2010, as soon as I get the OK from my college advisor.

I was looking at either the Attractions or Transportation positions, does anyone have any other recommendations?


----------



## Aiden

FlappyPaddle said:


> Hi guys!
> My name's Craig, and I'm also hoping to do the CP in Spring 2010, as soon as I get the OK from my college advisor.
> 
> I was looking at either the Attractions or Transportation positions, does anyone have any other recommendations?



I'm hoping to get into Spring 2010 as well!!
I've heard that the more roles you add = the better chance of you getting accepted into the program. So I'm going to be applying for a TON of roles! Lol.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

PetitePixy said:


> Ah, I see. That makes complete sense, and that was my original plan as well. But since I've been accpeted, my plans have completely changed. Now I will wait and get my AA after the program. Which means, I have to take 2 more classes in Spring of 2010 to get my AA, which will actually be good, if I decided to apply for an internship again.



in a way it does. doing an actuall AA degree would mean putting me back a semester or two if i did the program. but just taking one or two classes, it wouldn't matter. i won't have to worry about graduating on time or not. i'll go for an actual degree whenever i have my finances in order.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Aiden said:


> I'm hoping to get into Spring 2010 as well!!
> I've heard that the more roles you add = the better chance of you getting accepted into the program. So I'm going to be applying for a TON of roles! Lol.



i'll be doing the same thing. putting down as many roles i know i wouldn't mind doing.


----------



## Aiden

MaryPoppins86 said:


> i'll be doing the same thing. putting down as many roles i know i wouldn't mind doing.



What do you plan on applying for?
This is what I'm going to put down:

Attractions
Bell Services/Dispatch
Concierge
Character Attendant
Full Service Food and Beverage
Hospitality
Main Entrance Operations
Merchandise
Recreation
Vacation Planner

I'm really hoping for Recreation though. It sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Aiden said:


> What do you plan on applying for?
> This is what I'm going to put down:
> 
> Attractions
> Bell Services/Dispatch
> Concierge
> Character Attendant
> Full Service Food and Beverage
> Hospitality
> Main Entrance Operations
> Merchandise
> Recreation
> Vacation Planner
> 
> I'm really hoping for Recreation though. It sounds like a lot of fun!!



in random order i'll be applying for these roles:

character performer
character attendant
fsfb
qsfb (backstage)
qsfb (onstage)
merchandise
attractions
costuming
housekeeping ~ this one is a maybe

but i'm really hoping for a character performer role.


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> I'm hoping to get into Spring 2010 as well!!
> I've heard that the more roles you add = the better chance of you getting accepted into the program. So I'm going to be applying for a TON of roles! Lol.



Yes, it does help. Just make sure you only pick roles you feel comfortable doing (you don't want to pick any you don't like, as you could wind up with that role).


----------



## Aiden

MaryPoppins86 said:


> in random order i'll be applying for these roles:
> 
> character performer
> character attendant
> fsfb
> qsfb (backstage)
> qsfb (onstage)
> merchandise
> attractions
> costuming
> housekeeping ~ this one is a maybe
> 
> but i'm really hoping for a character performer role.



I'm iffy on Character Performer and Housekeeping too. I'm not too well of a dancer and have a feeling I wouldn't pass the audition, lol.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Aiden said:


> I'm iffy on Character Performer and Housekeeping too. I'm not too well of a dancer and have a feeling I wouldn't pass the audition, lol.



for me i thought if i can't see myself doing it for even just week, it's not part of my role checklist.
before i was counting down till when the fall 2010 apps would come up. but now i guess i'll be counting down till august. i'd rather do a fall program but i'm desperate to go to disney so spring or spring advantage it is.


----------



## Aiden

.


----------



## FlappyPaddle

I'll keep that in mind, I'd be willing to do about anything that didn't involve housekeeping.


----------



## FlappyPaddle

Sorry, I have another question...
I read somewhere that they have regular classes you can take for credit, is anybody planning on doing this?


----------



## ntoeman

I can not wait to apply for the spring '10 program! and I'm even more excited that I came across this forum with all the CP-ers! I've been all over the various disney rumor and news forums for years but never saw this one for some reason.


----------



## Joanna71985

ntoeman said:


> I can not wait to apply for the spring '10 program! and I'm even more excited that I came across this forum with all the CP-ers! I've been all over the various disney rumor and news forums for years but never saw this one for some reason.



Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## disney&me

I'm definitely going to be at WDW for the whole '10!!!!!

Just got my acceptance letter, will be working 6 months in attractions and 6 months in hospitality! I'm so happy!

I look forward to meeting some of you there! Good luck with your application processes!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

disney&me said:


> I'm definitely going to be at WDW for the whole '10!!!!!
> 
> Just got my acceptance letter, will be working 6 months in attractions and 6 months in hospitality! I'm so happy!
> 
> I look forward to meeting some of you there! Good luck with your application processes!



congratulations on your acceptance! when do you arrive and depart? maybe i'll see you there next year.


----------



## disney&me

I arrive in Jan and assume I will depart in December.

It's an International CP so a bit different from what you guys do but I think the basis is the same!


----------



## Cloudless Nights

Good luck to all of you applying for Spring '10! I have to wait until either Fall '10 or Spring '11 (my junior year) for my CP because of my major requirements.  I hope you all get the role you want!


----------



## Joanna71985

disney&me said:


> I'm definitely going to be at WDW for the whole '10!!!!!
> 
> Just got my acceptance letter, will be working 6 months in attractions and 6 months in hospitality! I'm so happy!
> 
> I look forward to meeting some of you there! Good luck with your application processes!



Congrats!


----------



## ashliejere

I know you can extend your stay but I remember hearing you can't stay a full year as a CP. So, how does that work exactly? For example..I plan on applying for the Spring advanced (Jan-Aug.) then if I extend I'd be there for the Fall, right? Or would they cut me off in like December?


----------



## Aiden

ashliejere said:


> I know you can extend your stay but I remember hearing you can't stay a full year as a CP. So, how does that work exactly? For example..I plan on applying for the Spring advanced (Jan-Aug.) then if I extend I'd be there for the Fall, right? Or would they cut me off in like December?



I think that's how it goes. Either that or you'd pick a date in January that doesn't make you stay there for a whole year.

I have a question. Can you still participate in classes if you are on the Spring Advantage Quarter?


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> I know you can extend your stay but I remember hearing you can't stay a full year as a CP. So, how does that work exactly? For example..I plan on applying for the Spring advanced (Jan-Aug.) then if I extend I'd be there for the Fall, right? Or would they cut me off in like December?



If you extend Spring Advantage, you would go Jan-Jan.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

so... how many of you spring/spring advantage hopefulls are now counting down the days untill the applications come up? who's going to be stalking the dcp website or just refreshing the dcp home page when the apps come up?


----------



## ashliejere

dont we have 2-3 months yet?


----------



## khancock

MaryPoppins86 said:


> so... how many of you spring/spring advantage hopefulls are now counting down the days untill the applications come up? who's going to be stalking the dcp website or just refreshing the dcp home page when the apps come up?



No need to do that.  Just sign up for their email newsletter.  They send out a message the day or the day after everything is available.


----------



## ntoeman

According to someone's recruiter they spoke to, the e-presentation is suppose to go up August 18th!!! 81 days til we can apply!


----------



## wdwmike1988

AHHHH THATS AWESOME!!! I'm already counting down the days. At the moment I think I really want to be in Attractions however am open to all kinds of positions. Ill give you all a list soon. Can't Wait!


----------



## CursedCarolers

It looks as if I'm not doing Fall 2009 anymore. :\

But that means for sure I'm going to be applying for Spring 2010. Let the counting down to application day begin!


----------



## Simple_Motions

I can't wait for the CareerStart Spring 2010 Applications to go up! Im still super excited, since a lot of us didnt get to apply for Fall 09


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

mikelo said:


> I'm so afraid that's going to happen to me! The thing is, I'm doing really well in school right now, and if I don't come back all the work that I've done will be for nothing! I planned my schedule from freshman year (I'm a sophomore now) so that I could have a semester off, double major, and still finish in 4 years. If I get too attached to Disney, I don't think I could still pull that off, haha.



I've practically done the same thing and I'm not even IN college yet! This makes me feel better about my super-planner ways.

Anyway, I've thought about doing Spring 2010, but decided to wait for Fall and have thus posted on that board, so I'll just scoot on over there now...


----------



## ntoeman

Everyone planning on applying for the Spring should join the Facebook group if you haven't already!....

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=32502385627&ref=mf


----------



## Aiden

I'm new to Facebook, so I don't really know how any of it works lol I like MySpace more... But how do you chat and all. I went to the link but don't know what to do now.


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> I'm new to Facebook, so I don't really know how any of it works lol I like MySpace more... But how do you chat and all. I went to the link but don't know what to do now.



What are you trying to do?


----------



## Aiden

Joanna71985 said:


> What are you trying to do?



I don't know lol I keep hearing something about a chat room but maybe it's not on Facebook... Is it?


----------



## KellBell89

Aiden said:


> I don't know lol I keep hearing something about a chat room but maybe it's not on Facebook... Is it?



On facebook in the bottom right hand corner if you click on "chat" button it brings up everyone on your friends who is online.  Click on their name and you can chat with them.   i hope thats what your talking about =)


----------



## Aiden

KellBell89 said:


> On facebook in the bottom right hand corner if you click on "chat" button it brings up everyone on your friends who is online.  Click on their name and you can chat with them.   i hope thats what your talking about =)



Ahh, okay. Thank you!!


----------



## KellBell89

Aiden said:


> Ahh, okay. Thank you!!



Your Welcome!


----------



## stephanielynn

hi everyone!  i'm planning on applying for spring 2010 and i'm really excited!


----------



## ashliejere

we still have 78 days before we can apply but I'm getting nervous. I keep trying to go through threads and write down how to prepare for interviews, what to get in advance, what to wait on, what roles I want, etc. I was going to go last year, so I've been looking at it for a while...but now that it's getting closer and it feels more real. I feel like I have to keep reprocessing the same info and asking the same questions b/c I'm too nervous. And I still have 78 days before I can even *apply*! Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Aiden

ashliejere said:


> we still have 78 days before we can apply but I'm getting nervous. I keep trying to go through threads and write down how to prepare for interviews, what to get in advance, what to wait on, what roles I want, etc. I was going to go last year, so I've been looking at it for a while...but now that it's getting closer and it feels more real. I feel like I have to keep reprocessing the same info and asking the same questions b/c I'm too nervous. And I still have 78 days before I can even *apply*! Does anyone else feel like this?



lol I'm more excited than nervous. But I know that right before my interview I'm probably gonna be freaking out making sure that I don't say anything stupid or sarcastic while on my interview. It's so close though! Before you know it, there's gonna be 60 days, 45 days 30 days, then 10 days! It'll be here before you know it!!


----------



## ntoeman

everyone should join in on the Spring 2010 AIM chat! The chatroom is called "wdwcpspring2010"....hope to meet more people!


----------



## whee0625

hey guys im applying for Spring 2010!! Ive done a program in recreation, now i want to go back and do attractions. I really want jungle cruise!!!Im so excited to get back down to disney. i havent thought of anything else since i got home!!!


----------



## O_Jr71

i was just over on the accepted thread and i noticed that a lot of people were told by their recruiters that they would or not get a position based on their major. i go to a community college and my major is liberal arts, do i have to have a more specific major to get accepted???  thank you !!!


----------



## taigirl87

O_Jr71 said:


> i was just over on the accepted thread and i noticed that a lot of people were told by their recruiters that they would or not get a position based on their major. i go to a community college and my major is liberal arts, do i have to have a more specific major to get accepted???  thank you !!!



nope not at all! i am an english education major(secondary ed) and i still got in. the recruiter who came to my school said that they take any major. (his major was horticulture). with some roles though, like the hospitality ones, usually only hospitality majors get into those roles, so that may have been where you got confused. hope this helps!


----------



## ntoeman

They accept any major...here's a list of examples on the WDWCP site where they actually show you how some of the more popular majors can work at WDW after the CP....
WDW CP Majors


----------



## joepic

Any of you who are thinking about applying for the Fall Program, please join the Fall 2010 thread!!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2108532


----------



## O_Jr71

taigirl87 said:


> nope not at all! i am an english education major(secondary ed) and i still got in. the recruiter who came to my school said that they take any major. (his major was horticulture). with some roles though, like the hospitality ones, usually only hospitality majors get into those roles, so that may have been where you got confused. hope this helps!



yea definitely! thanks a lot i got nervous when i saw that.  and thanks for answering so fast last time i asked a question nobody looked at it for like 3 weeks lol


----------



## ashliejere

Congrats to all who have been accepted already! Great news! 


what? people are getting accepted already for spring 2010? I've been out of the loop for a while...did I miss something?


----------



## ntoeman

hmmm maybe internationals are able to apply already? i know the application doesn't come out til august...roughly 47 days (August 18th is the rumored date)


----------



## taigirl87

O_Jr71 said:


> yea definitely! thanks a lot i got nervous when i saw that.  and thanks for answering so fast last time i asked a question nobody looked at it for like 3 weeks lol



its no problem! i just knew i could answer this question so i went ahead and did it


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I'm applying! I'm so excited for August 18th!! Now I just have to figure out exactly what my dream role is. I feel kind of weird getting all excited because the Fall CP's haven't even left yet! Lol. But it's still only a month and half away, right? And in my experience July goes by really fast!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Pure_Imagination said:


> I'm applying! I'm so excited for August 18th!! Now I just have to figure out exactly what my dream role is. I feel kind of weird getting all excited because the Fall CP's haven't even left yet! Lol. But it's still only a month and half away, right? And in my experience July goes by really fast!!



Welcome to the DIS! 

I really hope July goes by fast (that would be really nice).


----------



## Simple_Motions

Anyone as excited as I am?  Its so close yet so far away!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Simple_Motions said:


> Anyone as excited as I am?  Its so close yet so far away!



I am!! It's so cool to say "I might be moving to Florida next year"  I'll definitely be applying on the first day, and I think I'm really open to doing just about anything- not even because I'm desperate to be down there but because I really can't make up my mind. Really, most of it doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## CursedCarolers

Pure_Imagination said:


> I am!! It's so cool to say "I might be moving to Florida next year"  I'll definitely be applying on the first day, and I think I'm really open to doing just about anything- not even because I'm desperate to be down there but because I really can't make up my mind. Really, most of it doesn't sound too bad.



I agree, I'm conflicted about that myself.

Last time that I applied, I got into Custodial (even as it was one of my lower choices) and really warmed up to the idea of it but I had to drop out. Now I'm wondering if I should actually put it higher my choices because I actually started to like the idea of it so much or rely on it as a lower choice again. I might like it more than Attractions or one of the more sought after roles. but on paper the sought after ones do sound better. Hey, at least I got a month to decide.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

CursedCarolers said:


> I agree, I'm conflicted about that myself.
> 
> Last time that I applied, I got into Custodial (even as it was one of my lower choices) and really warmed up to the idea of it but I had to drop out. Now I'm wondering if I should actually put it higher my choices because I actually started to like the idea of it so much or rely on it as a lower choice again. I might like it more than Attractions or one of the more sought after roles. but on paper the sought after ones do sound better. Hey, at least I got a month to decide.



Maybe you can put it in your top three, but maybe at number three? Just try to express how much you would like to learn another role, but I would be afraid that putting it below top three would make it seem like you *really* would prefer to not have that role at all and didn't enjoy it much. It would be like, this wouldn't be the worst thing in the world, but I really, really don't want to go through this again.

Yeah, I can't decide on my top three. It might end up being something like:

-attractions
-merchandising
-FSFB

Attractions I'm not 100% sure about. I think how cool that role would be would depend on the ride. I might be bored operating some of the rides day after day.

Merchandising wouldn't be too bad, but I already work in retail. I assume this means that this is what they would probably want to put me in since I have experience. At least it would be a little better in Disney- do you have to stand there all day and ask people to open credit cards? 

FSFB just sounds kinda interesting to me. I don't know why, but it does  The only thing I'm worried about is that it seems like you wouldn't get as much of an opportunity to get tons of hours and be able to add hours as you would with other roles.

With other roles I'll just have to look into them more.


----------



## krisTXyn

hello! i'm kristyn, and i'm 19, and i've been looking into the disney college program for about a year and a half now, and i think i have it set that i'm gonna apply for the spring 2010  
i just don't know which park to go to, florida or california?
what do y'all think?

i'm majoring in communication, with a concentration on public relations, but i'd love to work behind the scenes too
and i have NO idea what i'm minoring in yet, haha

but so far this is my list:

guest relations/services
costuming
attractions

and i'd love to audition for a character role, but i'm not sure how that would work :/

anyways this is my first post on these boards, and i'm kind of excited for august 15th!


----------



## Toffy

As much as I love DLR far more than WDW, the actual College Program does seem to have many more benefits and opportunitys and is just flat out better put together down at WDW, so that's where I'd go. Indeed, I intend to transfer over to DLR ASAP, but as far as getting your foot in the door, WDW seems to be a better bet


----------



## ntoeman

I def agree with Toffy and say WDW has way more opportunities and is a much bigger program than than the DL one. Obviously there are more parks and places to work at too, making it not as hard to get in than DL I suppose. For me, there's no question WDW is where it's at....and about 22 short days till we apply!


----------



## PrincessPeanut

Hey everyone! I'm Adrienne and I am also a communications major.  I'm really interested in the CP, and am strongly leaning towards applying for Spring 2010.  I'm excited to be a part of the discussion here


----------



## ashliejere

guest relations/services


that's a role in WDW?


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> guest relations/services
> 
> 
> that's a role in WDW?



It is, but not for CPs.


----------



## ashliejere

oh. gotcha. thanks!


----------



## krisTXyn

ashliejere said:


> guest relations/services
> 
> 
> that's a role in WDW?



no, but for the role discriptions for DLR there is a guest relations and guest services

and thanks everyone who replied, i'm still trying to decide which one to go to though :/ has anyone here done the CP at DLR?


----------



## krisTXyn

another stupid question, do i have to wait till i watch the presentation when they come to my school, or can i apply now?


----------



## Joanna71985

krisTXyn said:


> another stupid question, do i have to wait till i watch the presentation when they come to my school, or can i apply now?



You can watch the video now if it's available. But you won't be able to apply until Aug (when the application goes up).


----------



## ntoeman

The e-presentation will be up August 18th, that's the earliest you can apply for the CP if you do it online but you can wait for the school presentation too but I don't think those start til September.


----------



## ntoeman

dang you're too quick for me joanna! haha


----------



## krisTXyn

thanks everyone!


----------



## khancock

ntoeman said:


> The e-presentation will be up August 18th



Just curious as to how you came across this information.  

A specific date isn't anywhere on the official site.  They just have a bunch of places to sign up for notification.  I haven't received anything through it and in the past, they have sent a message after it was available and nothing announcing prior to then as to when it would be available.


----------



## ntoeman

People in the facebook group were able to confirm the date with their CP recruiters


----------



## grownoats

soo... three more weeks? 
I can't wait!!


----------



## khancock

ntoeman said:


> People in the facebook group were able to confirm the date with their CP recruiters



Thanks.  I'll follow up on that lead and try to get it in writing.  Lots of times when you call, you will talk to someone different each time and if you ask them the same question, get different answers.

Late August is typical.  the 18th seems a bit early.  It also seems odd to me that they would be giving out an exact date now when they haven't before and they didn't put it on the site.  Lots of things change, though.


----------



## ashliejere

does anyone know where I can watch the e-presentation? I want to watch it while I wait I want to watch it and Disney has taken it down from their site. Is there anywhere I can watch the presentation?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ashliejere said:


> does anyone know where I can watch the e-presentation? I want to watch it while I wait I want to watch it and Disney has taken it down from their site. Is there anywhere I can watch the presentation?



this is the closest to the e-pres that i could find. it's on youtube. just scroll somewhere on the page and you'll find some stuff on the e-pres.


----------



## ashliejere

thank you!


----------



## make_it_blue

Hey guys! I'm doing the Fall program (12 more days!!!) but hopefully I'll be extending and be there with all of you!


----------



## make_it_blue

Also, good luck to all of you and I'm very excited for you! I remember what it was like going through the application process. It was tough, but so worth it! You're all gonna do great! Just BE HAPPY!


----------



## Simple_Motions

make_it_blue said:


> Also, good luck to all of you and I'm very excited for you! I remember what it was like going through the application process. It was tough, but so worth it! You're all gonna do great! Just BE HAPPY!




Haha thank you!  I love your username too


----------



## Pure_Imagination

make_it_blue said:


> Also, good luck to all of you and I'm very excited for you! I remember what it was like going through the application process. It was tough, but so worth it! You're all gonna do great! Just BE HAPPY!



Lol, nice advice! 

I actually can't believe it's almost August! July went by as quickly as usual. Now I just have to deal with the rest of this summer semester thing. *sigh*


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ashliejere said:


> does anyone know where I can watch the e-presentation? I want to watch it while I wait I want to watch it and Disney has taken it down from their site. Is there anywhere I can watch the presentation?





MaryPoppins86 said:


> this is the closest to the e-pres that i could find. it's on youtube. just scroll somewhere on the page and you'll find some stuff on the e-pres.



oops! just realized that i forgot to put the link up for ya. here it is: http://www.youtube.com/user/WzMystery


----------



## O_Jr71

Hi  i can't remember where i heard this but...i heard somewhere that chatham shuts down at 8pm??? what exactly does that mean?  thank yoooou!!


----------



## ashliejere

> oops! just realized that i forgot to put the link up for ya. here it is: http://www.youtube.com/user/WzMystery



Thank you!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

16 days!!!!! I can't believe it's only two weeks until we get to apply starting this Tuesday! That's so exciting!


----------



## Joanna71985

O_Jr71 said:


> Hi  i can't remember where i heard this but...i heard somewhere that chatham shuts down at 8pm??? what exactly does that mean?  thank yoooou!!



This actually goes for all the housing complexes, not just Chatham- you can have any guests in at will until 9pm (CPs can come and go freely, but outside guests do need to be signed in). At 9pm, all guests will need to be signed in (including CPs from the other housing complexes- so people from Vista will have to be signed in at Chatham for example). Then at 1am (I believe), there are no more guests allowed until 7am.


----------



## ashliejere

I heard guests in the same complex can wonder around past the 1 am time. Is that true? What about if someone in the same complex sleeps over? Is that aloud? If you have someone come down to visit, are they not allowed to stay in the apartment? Like, if my friend came down for a weekend...would she have to get a hotel?


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> I heard guests in the same complex can wonder around past the 1 am time. Is that true? What about if someone in the same complex sleeps over? Is that aloud? If you have someone come down to visit, are they not allowed to stay in the apartment? Like, if my friend came down for a weekend...would she have to get a hotel?



Yes, CPs can wander around the complex, or go out (they aren't confined to their apartment).

But no outside guests are allowed to spend the night. So for your example- your friend would have to book a hotel room.


----------



## ashliejere

> Yes, CPs can wander around the complex, or go out (they aren't confined to their apartment).



I don't mean confided to their room. But, I heard that after 1 people from other apartment complex's had to go back to their rooms but people who live in the same apartment complex didn't have to.


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> I don't mean confided to their room. But, I heard that after 1 people from other apartment complex's had to go back to their rooms but people who live in the same apartment complex didn't have to.



Yes, that is correct. After 1am, all outside guests have to leave. And that includes CPs from the other complexes (so only CPs who live at that complex should be there).


----------



## Pure_Imagination

After looking through some of the attractions on Disney World's main site I think "attractions" is definitely going to the top of my list after all  I'm not really sure where I would want to work yet. DAK seems cooler than I thought (I haven't actually been there), but I really love a lot of the Space-themed rides. Those look awesome!

Even the water parks look like a lot of fun. I haven't heard much about recreation, so I'm not really sure what all is involved with that.


----------



## NicoleRose

Hi everyone! My name is Nicole, I've been lurking these parts for a really long time haha not that much of a creeper, just taking notes and whatnot. I'm hopefully going to be doing the Spring 2010 program too! Getting really anxious to fill out my application and nervous for the interview! I've read pretty much all these threads regarding both those things so I'm feeling pretty prepared for the interview and THANK YOU for that lol i have a whole notebook filled with every qusetion I've seen and i'm preparing my answers.

I was just wondering if anyone has a copy of an old application that I could see so I can prepare my answers for that too? I should've printed it out in the spring or last fall but I really didn't think about it then. Thanks in advance!
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I've been trying not to torture my family with Disney talk too much, but sometimes I can't help but to bring it up in a conversation! I usually go "IF" I get to do the Disney thing...blah blah blah. Today I slipped and dropped the "IF", and my mom's like "You sound pretty sure that you're getting in".

I want to be fairly confident about getting in. I've heard that pretty much, in the past, if you apply and have a decent phone interview you're pretty much in. From what I've seen getting accepted hasn't really been a problem until Fall '09, and I think that was because there were just SO many people applying. I feel pretty good about getting in, though, because I plan on applying the first day and checking off many roles. Hopefully this will help the too-many-applications issue, and I'll beat the crowd.

I don't want to be over-confident, and I'm usually not. Usually I'm WAY worse than this. Usually I question everything, am super paranoid, and I usually don't even put any money on the possibility of getting what I want until that dream comes true. Even then I second guess, and I'm sure something went wrong!

At first I was like this with Disney, but after reading all the blogs and watching the vlogs I was like, you know what, I'm just going to look forward to this. There's a good chance I'll get in, and of course there's always the chance I won't. If I don't I'll just continue school and try another semester- it won't ruin my world. I think I would be hurt because I've started to look forward to this so much, but I can't help it! 

Most of my reasoning is, what's the fun if you can't look forward to the chance to do something this amazing? I do remind myself there's a chance of this not happening, but I don't want to ruin the fun by assuming it won't. So I'm just going to look forward to applying and the chance to get in and if not, well, I'll know a lot for the next time I apply!

P.S.: FIFTEEN DAYS!!!!!


----------



## girlygirl0412

hey yall! i'm also new here..i've been reading for awhile and finally decided to join in! i will be applying for spring 2010 as i was not accepted for fall '09 
...i'm really worried about insurance though. to stay on my parents i have to be a full-time student(12 hours) & if i get accepted i won't have any hours so idk if they will let me stay on or if i get off if they will let me back on..has this happened to anyone else??&& if so what did you do?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

girlygirl0412 said:


> hey yall! i'm also new here..i've been reading for awhile and finally decided to join in! i will be applying for spring 2010 as i was not accepted for fall '09
> ...i'm really worried about insurance though. to stay on my parents i have to be a full-time student(12 hours) & if i get accepted i won't have any hours so idk if they will let me stay on or if i get off if they will let me back on..has this happened to anyone else??&& if so what did you do?



You could try to see if your school will give you internship credit, so that will cover some of it. Then you could always try taking some online classes.

My parents claim we don't have that insurance problem (though everyone else seems to, so that's a little weird), but in order to keep my state scholarship I have to be enrolled in at least 6 hours, so I'll be taking two online classes if I get to go.


----------



## ashliejere

> I've been trying not to torture my family with Disney talk too much, but sometimes I can't help but to bring it up in a conversation! I usually go "IF" I get to do the Disney thing...blah blah blah. Today I slipped and dropped the "IF", and my mom's like "You sound pretty sure that you're getting in".
> 
> I want to be fairly confident about getting in. I've heard that pretty much, in the past, if you apply and have a decent phone interview you're pretty much in. From what I've seen getting accepted hasn't really been a problem until Fall '09, and I think that was because there were just SO many people applying. I feel pretty good about getting in, though, because I plan on applying the first day and checking off many roles. Hopefully this will help the too-many-applications issue, and I'll beat the crowd.
> 
> I don't want to be over-confident, and I'm usually not. Usually I'm WAY worse than this. Usually I question everything, am super paranoid, and I usually don't even put any money on the possibility of getting what I want until that dream comes true. Even then I second guess, and I'm sure something went wrong!
> 
> At first I was like this with Disney, but after reading all the blogs and watching the vlogs I was like, you know what, I'm just going to look forward to this. There's a good chance I'll get in, and of course there's always the chance I won't. If I don't I'll just continue school and try another semester- it won't ruin my world. I think I would be hurt because I've started to look forward to this so much, but I can't help it!
> 
> Most of my reasoning is, what's the fun if you can't look forward to the chance to do something this amazing? I do remind myself there's a chance of this not happening, but I don't want to ruin the fun by assuming it won't. So I'm just going to look forward to applying and the chance to get in and if not, well, I'll know a lot for the next time I apply!




ditto! I have tried to be super positive about getting in too. But, I try not to think about it _too_ much in case I don't get in. I don't want to get too self-assured about it. But, still it's soo hard to not get excited about it and want to get involved in it.  I'm sure it will work out just fine for both of us! Good luck!!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

ashliejere said:


> ditto! I have tried to be super positive about getting in too. But, I try not to think about it _too_ much in case I don't get in. I don't want to get too self-assured about it. But, still it's soo hard to not get excited about it and want to get involved in it.  I'm sure it will work out just fine for both of us! Good luck!!



Same to you!

It's hard not to plan ahead when we're potentially talking about a whole semester. A semester means a LOT in college!


----------



## ashliejere

what year are you?


----------



## krisTXyn

Pure_Imagination said:


> I've been trying not to torture my family with Disney talk too much, but sometimes I can't help but to bring it up in a conversation! I usually go "IF" I get to do the Disney thing...blah blah blah. Today I slipped and dropped the "IF", and my mom's like "You sound pretty sure that you're getting in".
> 
> I want to be fairly confident about getting in. I've heard that pretty much, in the past, if you apply and have a decent phone interview you're pretty much in. From what I've seen getting accepted hasn't really been a problem until Fall '09, and I think that was because there were just SO many people applying. I feel pretty good about getting in, though, because I plan on applying the first day and checking off many roles. Hopefully this will help the too-many-applications issue, and I'll beat the crowd.
> 
> I don't want to be over-confident, and I'm usually not. Usually I'm WAY worse than this. Usually I question everything, am super paranoid, and I usually don't even put any money on the possibility of getting what I want until that dream comes true. Even then I second guess, and I'm sure something went wrong!
> 
> At first I was like this with Disney, but after reading all the blogs and watching the vlogs I was like, you know what, I'm just going to look forward to this. There's a good chance I'll get in, and of course there's always the chance I won't. If I don't I'll just continue school and try another semester- it won't ruin my world. I think I would be hurt because I've started to look forward to this so much, but I can't help it!
> 
> Most of my reasoning is, what's the fun if you can't look forward to the chance to do something this amazing? I do remind myself there's a chance of this not happening, but I don't want to ruin the fun by assuming it won't. So I'm just going to look forward to applying and the chance to get in and if not, well, I'll know a lot for the next time I apply!
> 
> P.S.: FIFTEEN DAYS!!!!!



that is EXACTLY like me 
everyone at my work is like "ok kristyn, just stop talking about it" 
i've been taking notes, reading CP blogs, aand this wait is KILLING ME!
but i've been trying my hardest to make sure i say "IF i get in.......etc" 
but i'm just trying to have hope. i mean i dont want to look up any stats or anything about how many people get and whatnot, i'm just scared, but i already know i set my hopes high about it, and if i don't get in idk what i'll do, because its like i've wanted to do this for at least two years if not more. and in my time, that is A LOT, i really suck at the patience thing, lol esp. if its something i want....but either way

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE! and once applications open up, we have to make sure to post and whatnot and see how everyone's app's and stuff went


----------



## Pure_Imagination

krisTXyn said:


> that is EXACTLY like me
> everyone at my work is like "ok kristyn, just stop talking about it"
> i've been taking notes, reading CP blogs, aand this wait is KILLING ME!
> but i've been trying my hardest to make sure i say "IF i get in.......etc"
> but i'm just trying to have hope. i mean i dont want to look up any stats or anything about how many people get and whatnot, i'm just scared, but i already know i set my hopes high about it, and if i don't get in idk what i'll do, because its like i've wanted to do this for at least two years if not more. and in my time, that is A LOT, i really suck at the patience thing, lol esp. if its something i want....but either way
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE! and once applications open up, we have to make sure to post and whatnot and see how everyone's app's and stuff went



Yay, I'm glad I'm not alone! 

I'm actually going to wait as long as possible to tell my work. 1.) it would be awkward if I told everyone and got all excited about it and then didn't get in   2.) I don't want to be acting like I'm preparing to leave already. I don't want them knowing I'm planning on leaving this far ahead in time. 

If we don't get in we'll just have to try again! There will always be other semesters, so at least that's good. Now is a really convenient time for me to do the CP, though, since I only have a couple of general education classes to take next semester. Plus...I don't want to wait!!  I'm just going to try my best and hope for the best!

Question:

Since I'm asking everyone else this, has anyone decided what park or resort they want to work in? And if you want to do attractions have you decided which ride? I STILL can't decide what I want to do!!


----------



## krisTXyn

Pure_Imagination said:


> Yay, I'm glad I'm not alone!
> 
> I'm actually going to wait as long as possible to tell my work. 1.) it would be awkward if I told everyone and got all excited about it and then didn't get in   2.) I don't want to be acting like I'm preparing to leave already. I don't want them knowing I'm planning on leaving this far ahead in time.
> 
> If we don't get in we'll just have to try again! There will always be other semesters, so at least that's good. Now is a really convenient time for me to do the CP, though, since I only have a couple of general education classes to take next semester. Plus...I don't want to wait!!  I'm just going to try my best and hope for the best!
> 
> Question:
> 
> Since I'm asking everyone else this, has anyone decided what park or resort they want to work in? And if you want to do attractions have you decided which ride? I STILL can't decide what I want to do!!



lol yeah i'm like dang i really hope i get in now, because i know that everyone will be like "so did you get in?" and if i don't then i'll have be all sad again, lol.
yeah same here about the timing thing. right now i'm doing two years in a community college, and then two years at a bigger university. so it would be a lot easier to make up the classes at the community college than at the big university

ummm and about your question. i actually have NO idea what i want to do yet. 
so far my list is:

1- character performer
2- attractions
3- character attendent
4-hospitality or concierge
5- merchandise

but idk about the character attendent, i have a question too lol

does anyone know if how the whole character performer thing goes? lol 
so like i apply for the CP, do the phone interview, then go audition? 
and if i don't get it, then i would automatically be moved to my next option??
that is if i get in the CP.

idk the whole thing confuses me,
i'm thinking about just skipping character performer alltogether, just so that i might have a better chance to get in, 

you get what i'm saying?? lol


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Does anyone know for sure yet if the 14th of August is when the Applications and presentations go up?


----------



## ntoeman

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Does anyone know for sure yet if the 14th of August is when the Applications and presentations go up?



Pretty sure it's August 18th....but either way it'll be that week most likely based off of last year.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Does anyone know for sure yet if the 14th of August is when the Applications and presentations go up?



Everyone's been saying it's the 18th, but it would be fantastic if it was the 14th!!

I think I have my list of attractions I would like to work at narrowed down- just in case they ask  I'm also using this to decide which parks I would and wouldn't like to work at because if they ask what I would prefer I would like to give them an answer. I think I've decided I wouldn't like to work at DAK. It just seems like it would be a great place to go and visit, but there's nothing there specifically I would really like to do. Plus since the day is shorter for DAK that means less hours and less chances to pick up shifts.


----------



## thatbelle

I applied for fall 09 but wasn't accepted.  From what I heard, they accepted too many for spring 09 and had to compensate but taking some of those they accepted for spring and move them to the fall.  Therefore, less positions open for everyone else.  But as I stated before, thats only what I heard.

Hopefully spring 2010 will be more promising   Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

thatbelle said:


> I applied for fall 09 but wasn't accepted.  From what I heard, they accepted too many for spring 09 and had to compensate but taking some of those they accepted for spring and move them to the fall.  Therefore, less positions open for everyone else.  But as I stated before, thats only what I heard.
> 
> Hopefully spring 2010 will be more promising   Good luck to everyone!



It seemed like there were too many people for fall, so that was probably the reason for all the disappointment. It makes sense. We'll all just have to apply early for Spring and hope for the best!

P.S.: I think I've decided for sure I want to work in Magic Kingdom! The only reason I've been thinking about it so much is just in case they ask me and I want to have something to say.

P.P.S: TWO WEEKS!!!!!

(and in a couple of hours, 13 DAYS!!!!!)

Does anyone else think working in the water parks looks like fun? The water parks just look so awesome. I'm wondering about what all goes with that role, though, and if you HAVE to be life guard trained to work there. Recreation might go in the top of my list anyway


----------



## krisTXyn

so random question
if i'm thinking of doing charcter performer, then should i try to audition before applying for the CP? or wait till i actually apply, then go audition?


my ideal thing would be to get into the program (duh!) and then make character performer,
but my first priority is to get into the program, 
so should i just skip the character performer alltogether? will it give me a better chance of getting in? lol

idk if y'all get what i'm saying :/
but yeah.


----------



## Joanna71985

krisTXyn said:


> so random question
> if i'm thinking of doing charcter performer, then should i try to audition before applying for the CP? or wait till i actually apply, then go audition?
> 
> 
> my ideal thing would be to get into the program (duh!) and then make character performer,
> but my first priority is to get into the program,
> so should i just skip the character performer alltogether? will it give me a better chance of getting in? lol
> 
> idk if y'all get what i'm saying :/
> but yeah.



Well, that would be up to you. From what you wrote, you said getting into the CP is your #1 priority (but I don't know how much you want to be a performer). I think it helps a little by not auditioning (because you find out if you got in sooner). However, they do save spots in the other roles for people auditioning.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

12 DAYS!!!!!

I'm a little torn about being excited about that though because guess what? I STILL haven't completed the FAFSA and my school fees are due on the 18th! That's not fair! The federal deadline's past, but you still have time for the state lottery and all. However, I want to have all of this sorted out before the fee deadline so I don't have to pay the fees myself at all  It's not fair! Why must I be tortured like this at the same time one of the greatest opportunities ever comes up? August 18th is going to be a crazy emotional day, lol.


----------



## grownoats

lol I am counting down the days like crazy. it will be torture when I actually have to wait for the letter.


----------



## krisTXyn

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, that would be up to you. From what you wrote, you said getting into the CP is your #1 priority (but I don't know how much you want to be a performer). I think it helps a little by not auditioning (because you find out if you got in sooner). However, they do save spots in the other roles for people auditioning.



they save spots for people auditioning?? wow, thats great to know! 
i think i'm gonna wait and see when the audition site nearest to me is, and if its superrrrrr late then i'll prolly just skip it all together,

i mean, like everyone says on here, the CP is what you make it 

and on the downside- i got all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed today,
and its torture, my parents went and got chilis,
while got a banana pudding (still good though!)
but i'm still numb, lol i hate being in pain


----------



## Pure_Imagination

krisTXyn said:


> they save spots for people auditioning?? wow, thats great to know!
> i think i'm gonna wait and see when the audition site nearest to me is, and if its superrrrrr late then i'll prolly just skip it all together,
> 
> i mean, like everyone says on here, the CP is what you make it
> 
> and on the downside- i got all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed today,
> and its torture, my parents went and got chilis,
> while got a banana pudding (still good though!)
> but i'm still numb, lol i hate being in pain



I hope you feel better soon! That's no fun


----------



## krisTXyn

Pure_Imagination said:


> I hope you feel better soon! That's no fun



thanks  lol yeah, the only thing holding me over is that in six days i'm going to see the jonas brothers in concert, and i should be meeting them 
yeahhhh i'm on of those people, i'm 19 and i love their music 

and btw 11 DAYSSSS


----------



## Pure_Imagination

kristxyn said:


> thanks  lol yeah, the only thing holding me over is that in six days i'm going to see the jonas brothers in concert, and i should be meeting them
> yeahhhh i'm on of those people, i'm 19 and i love their music
> 
> and btw 11 dayssss



11 days!!!!!! Yessssss!!!!!!!


----------



## Toffy

krisTXyn said:


> and on the downside- i got all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed today,
> and its torture, my parents went and got chilis,
> while got a banana pudding (still good though!)
> but i'm still numb, lol i hate being in pain



Ahhhhh I just went through that....... no fun at all  Hang in there!!!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

10 DAYS!!!!!

YAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!

I still remember when it was 42 days. It's not long now at all...


----------



## krisTXyn

Toffy said:


> Ahhhhh I just went through that....... no fun at all  Hang in there!!!



thanks! lol yeah i'm super paranoid about it, i swear i think i popped a stitch, but my mom just keeps telling me to stop freaking out,
and i'm afraid of getting a dry socket too 
i hateeeee pain 

but on the bright side, TEN MORE DAYSSSSSS


----------



## krisTXyn

i have another question:
does anyone know when exactly, or at least the round about date that spring advantage ends?
andddd if you do spring advantage, do you still get to live in the DCP apartments, or do you have to find your own place to stay during the summer? 
i'm thinking about doing the spring advantage, but my school starts the fall around aug 24th (or at least this fall it does) so i don't want to miss any school, but i'd love to spend the summer working at disney too  that and my birthday is at the end of june  and it would be a DREAM to spend it at disney 

also, is there a bigger chance of getting into spring or spring advantage?


----------



## grownoats

aw, don't worry too much about the stitches. 
I had the dissolve-able ones but during the week after a few of them just fell out with a small, disgusting chunk of my gums. it was so gross but I guess I didn't need it and it didn't hurt. 

if you don't smoke/use straws dry sockets are unlikely


----------



## krisTXyn

grownoats said:


> aw, don't worry too much about the stitches.
> I had the dissolve-able ones but during the week after a few of them just fell out with a small, disgusting chunk of my gums. it was so gross but I guess I didn't need it and it didn't hurt.
> 
> if you don't smoke/use straws dry sockets are unlikely



ohh ok, lol yeah i heard you can get dry sockets from spitting too, so i'm doing my best to avoid all the stuff that can cause it, lol

i kinda just want the swelling to go down and get it healing part over with, lol
i'm such a baby when it comes to pain :/


----------



## Toffy

krisTXyn said:


> i have another question:
> does anyone know when exactly, or at least the round about date that spring advantage ends?
> andddd if you do spring advantage, do you still get to live in the DCP apartments, or do you have to find your own place to stay during the summer?
> i'm thinking about doing the spring advantage, but my school starts the fall around aug 24th (or at least this fall it does) so i don't want to miss any school, but i'd love to spend the summer working at disney too  that and my birthday is at the end of june  and it would be a DREAM to spend it at disney



Oh no don't worry, you just stay put in the same apartment all the way through 

I'm still hoping and praying that there's a check in date that is January 28th or later, because that's the day I turn 18, and if they're all before and not on or after, then the countdown to FAA 2010 begins for me haha 

And krisTXyn, my favorite way to deal with the pain was sleeping as often as possible lol, and if not distract yourself... either don't let your mind think about it or just sleep through it haha! I am a wimp at pain too hehe


----------



## krisTXyn

Toffy said:


> Oh no don't worry, you just stay put in the same apartment all the way through
> 
> I'm still hoping and praying that there's a check in date that is January 28th or later, because that's the day I turn 18, and if they're all before and not on or after, then the countdown to FAA 2010 begins for me haha
> 
> And krisTXyn, my favorite way to deal with the pain was sleeping as often as possible lol, and if not distract yourself... either don't let your mind think about it or just sleep through it haha! I am a wimp at pain too hehe



ohh ok  now i just need to look into weather or not i will be back in time for school  

ohh and they won't let you check in before? boo

haha i've tried to sleep, its 9am now which is WAY to early for me, but i hadn't taken any meds since 1am, and i woke up in PAIN.
but i've taken the pain meds, i'm just waiting for them to kick in )


----------



## krisTXyn

yayyyy 10 DAYSSSSSSS 

sooo this is what i've come down to: 
i'm thinking of going for spring advantage
purely for the reason of me spending my birthday at disney,(the end of june) lol that and i know i prolly won't wanna leave 
and my list of roles seems to be

attractions
character attendent
merchandise
hospitality

and i'm thinking about adding maybe one or two more, but we'll see


----------



## Toffy

I currently have 10 roles down rofl... partly because I'll do pretty much ANYTHING in order to be at Disney, and partly because I'm going for Character Performer and I just wanna be safe heehee 

Character Performer
Attractions
Character Attendant
Transportation
Photopass
Main Entrance Operations
Merchandise
Hopper
Concierge
Full Service Food and Beverage

(with the latter half not really in order)


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I STILL can't decide what I want my top role to be!!!! I go back and forth everyday! I work retail now, so part of me doesn't want to go into this doing the exact same thing I'm doing now (merchandise). However, I know that's what they would likely put me in, were I to be accepted, because of experience. At the same time I know retail pretty well by now, and I would be comfortable there. There's still risk, though, because you never know if you'll be placed at a cart or strollers.

With attractions, it's almost too risky for my liking. I'm planning on applying the first day, so I was hoping that by applying and interviewing super early I would have a better chance of getting the kind of ride I want. At the same time I'm like, would I really want to operate a ride all day? *Still* part of me is very curious to find out more about the rides and to get to help run them.

Otherwise everything else would probably go third choice and beyond. My list will probably be something like:

Merchandise or Attractions
Full Service Food and Beverage
Hospitality
Recreation
Main Entrance Operations
Character Attendant 

I'm also torn about putting QSFB. I know putting that would probably help my chances of getting in if it becomes a situation like last semester when too many people were applying. However, like said before I'm hoping applying the first day means a better shot at getting what I want. I don't really want to put QSFB down and risk me getting that when otherwise they would have put me somewhere else.

I'm just bad at making decisions! I've been talking a lot about this, sorry  I guess I'm just waiting for that moment where I'm like "Okay, *this* is what I really want to do! It'll all work out now!!"


----------



## RyeCrimsonMoon

Toffy said:


> I currently have 10 roles down rofl... partly because I'll do pretty much ANYTHING in order to be at Disney, and partly because I'm going for Character Performer and I just wanna be safe heehee
> 
> Character Performer
> Attractions
> Character Attendant
> Transportation
> Photopass
> Main Entrance Operations
> Merchandise
> Hopper
> Concierge
> Full Service Food and Beverage
> 
> (with the latter half not really in order)



You sound like me, I'll pretty much do anything to get in. I don't want to be too picky.

My list:
Attractions
Merchandise
Costuming
Character Attendant
Photopass
Hospitality
Concierge 

QSFB and custodial doesn't seem too bad too me, and I might put them on the list if need be. The only one I really don't want to do is Front Gate (mainly ticketing) because I did that for 3 years and I just don't want to do that at Disney.


----------



## krisTXyn

Toffy said:


> I currently have 10 roles down rofl... partly because I'll do pretty much ANYTHING in order to be at Disney, and partly because I'm going for Character Performer and I just wanna be safe heehee
> 
> Character Performer
> Attractions
> Character Attendant
> Transportation
> Photopass
> Main Entrance Operations
> Merchandise
> Hopper
> Concierge
> Full Service Food and Beverage
> 
> (with the latter half not really in order)




yeah thats how i am, i reallyyyy wanted to do character performer,  but idk when the auditions are coming to a city near me, and then on top of that, if it's later on, and i DONT make it, then idk if any of my other spots will be open, so i'll prolly wait a day or two after app's open up to see if they post the audition dates, and if they are close, or first up, thennn i'll apply and put Character performer,

i'm just so nervous! 
and i thought you couldn't do concierge?


----------



## grownoats

my list: (so far, in order)
photopass
merchandise
character attendant
attractions  
main entrance
costuming

I would also like to do character performer but I'm too impatient!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

NINE DAYS!!!!!

I had quite a long talk with my mom about this program today, and apparently she had misunderstood a lot about it. So that's helpful. Still, the moment I didn't say "IF" in the conversation she's like "you sound pretty sure you're going to get in, you're not going to be upset if you don't, are you?" lol. Yes I'll be upset, but I don't want to spend the whole summer panicking about not getting in.

Oh, and I think she might have talked me out of attractions.


----------



## krisTXyn

Pure_Imagination said:


> NINE DAYS!!!!!
> 
> I had quite a long talk with my mom about this program today, and apparently she had misunderstood a lot about it. So that's helpful. Still, the moment I didn't say "IF" in the conversation she's like "you sound pretty sure you're going to get in, you're not going to be upset if you don't, are you?" lol. Yes I'll be upset, but I don't want to spend the whole summer panicking about not getting in.
> 
> Oh, and I think she might have talked me out of attractions.



talked you OUT of it?
so what are your choices now? 
lol its getting closerrrrrrr


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Hi all!
I'm a long time reader, first time poster!
I'm applying for Spring too!! Only 8 days!! Eeek!!


----------



## ashliejere

what are attractions really like? I cant decide if I want to make it an option. Do most people do speeches and fun stuff or is it mostly just do the controls type of thing?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

krisTXyn said:


> talked you OUT of it?
> so what are your choices now?
> lol its getting closerrrrrrr



Lol, yeah. She pointed out that she would always be paranoid that something was going wrong- especially in the case of evacuations and over-seeing the actual running of the ride. I probably would too. I dunno, I just think it would really *really* depend on the ride and what you got to do in it. 

*ashliejere*

From what I've heard/read it's both. Some people get rides with spiels and some get rides that are all controls. On the spiels those would mostly be the tour rides (I wouldn't mind this, which is why I really considered Attractions), and then for all your other rides (like Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, etc.) it's dealing with the guest, lines, loading people onto the ride, and running the ride.

Edit: Oh, and if you want a speaking role in a ride it would probably be good to mention this in the interview. They may ask about how you would feel about memorizing long speeches and talking in front of crowds, so just emphasize how much you would want to do this/your experience/how you would adapt to this.

And yes, 8 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## ashliejere

Thanks, pure!

And...we only have 8 days left!!!!!!! Holy crap.


----------



## krisTXyn

Pure_Imagination said:


> Lol, yeah. She pointed out that she would always be paranoid that something was going wrong- especially in the case of evacuations and over-seeing the actual running of the ride. I probably would too. I dunno, I just think it would really *really* depend on the ride and what you got to do in it.
> 
> *ashliejere*
> 
> From what I've heard/read it's both. Some people get rides with spiels and some get rides that are all controls. On the spiels those would mostly be the tour rides (I wouldn't mind this, which is why I really considered Attractions), and then for all your other rides (like Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, etc.) it's dealing with the guest, lines, loading people onto the ride, and running the ride.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and if you want a speaking role in a ride it would probably be good to mention this in the interview. They may ask about how you would feel about memorizing long speeches and talking in front of crowds, so just emphasize how much you would want to do this/your experience/how you would adapt to this.
> 
> And yes, 8 DAYS!!!!!



yeah i was thinking something with a spiel, when i used to work at chuck-e-cheese i'd begggg the other CM (haha we called them cast members there too!, ahem, anyways) i'd beg the other CM's to let me say all the birthday speechs and whatnot, so i would LOVE to get all dressed up in a funky costume and give a spiel all day. 

so i would look for the tour kind of rides? 
i was wanting to work MK because they seem to have a lot more opportunitites for hours, but thats just me.
i've been looking up the parks like crazy, because i've never been to WDW before, so idk how each park is :/

eightdaysssssss


----------



## Toffy

^Off Topic, but krisTXyn, I just got hired as a CM at Chuck E Cheese this past week 

As far as attractions, I love spieling, but the attraction I want most is TOT, because regardless if you're mysteriously dispatching the guests's elevator to the 5th dimension and beyond or simply counting to make sure the library reaches it's targeted capacity, you're ALWAYS on being in character as the creepy bellhops of the abandoned hotel, and you can have fun with it no matter what you're doing. (Hautned Mansion is similar as thus )

And finally, how close this whole thing is just hit me now for the first time........ 8 DAYS!!!!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

krisTXyn said:


> yeah i was thinking something with a spiel, when i used to work at chuck-e-cheese i'd begggg the other CM (haha we called them cast members there too!, ahem, anyways) i'd beg the other CM's to let me say all the birthday speechs and whatnot, so i would LOVE to get all dressed up in a funky costume and give a spiel all day.
> 
> so i would look for the tour kind of rides?
> i was wanting to work MK because they seem to have a lot more opportunitites for hours, but thats just me.
> i've been looking up the parks like crazy, because i've never been to WDW before, so idk how each park is :/
> 
> eightdaysssssss



I would imagine so. The Great Movie Ride, Backlot Tours, Safari, etc.


----------



## RyeCrimsonMoon

One of my favorite shows is Twilight Zone, so I'd love to get the Tower of Terror! I love their costumes, probably the best in the park. 

Other wise, I want something in MK, mainly because I want the hours. I'm weird, I love working lol


----------



## ashliejere

so, I was looking at interview questions...and I'm having trouble thinking of an answer for one of them. One could be question is give an example of how you handled a problem with a co-worker, boss, professor. Honestly, I haven't had an issue with a co-worker, boss or professor. I've been lucky enough to be close and friendly-terms with all of them. How could I answer this question? I don't want to say I've never had an issue and come across fake. What is a good resposne for that?


----------



## Toffy

^I'm right there with you lol... Maybe just launch into how you're excited to meet people from a diverse background and you're ready to handle anything?


----------



## krisTXyn

Toffy said:


> ^Off Topic, but krisTXyn, I just got hired as a CM at Chuck E Cheese this past week
> 
> As far as attractions, I love spieling, but the attraction I want most is TOT, because regardless if you're mysteriously dispatching the guests's elevator to the 5th dimension and beyond or simply counting to make sure the library reaches it's targeted capacity, you're ALWAYS on being in character as the creepy bellhops of the abandoned hotel, and you can have fun with it no matter what you're doing. (Hautned Mansion is similar as thus )
> 
> And finally, how close this whole thing is just hit me now for the first time........ 8 DAYS!!!!



really??? thats awesome! you're going to love it!!!! it was my first job and i ended up staying there for 2 1/2 years, its great to see the kids SO excited for their birthday parties 
and their faces when you are like "do you want your tokens??" are priceless 

that and all the crazy dancing you do is awesome (or at least i thought it was)
one thing is that all the songs and stuff they play there, you will NEVER forget, like they are drilled into your brain, its summer, so i would assume they are still playing the SPF song, haha that one is crazy.
and don't feel wierd when your talking to your friends about the job and you start talking about the characters and they look at you like your crazy, at my job now, a song came on in the store and i was like "OMG this was at chuck-e-cheese, helen was horribleeee at singing it" and they were like "is helen someone that worked there?" and i'm like "um, nooo she's the rooster/chicken thing DUH." 

wow, ok reminesing done. lol
 and TOT sounds AWESOME! i'll be sure to mention that i want a ride with a spiel


----------



## RyeCrimsonMoon

ashliejere said:


> so, I was looking at interview questions...and I'm having trouble thinking of an answer for one of them. One could be question is give an example of how you handled a problem with a co-worker, boss, professor. Honestly, I haven't had an issue with a co-worker, boss or professor. I've been lucky enough to be close and friendly-terms with all of them. How could I answer this question? I don't want to say I've never had an issue and come across fake. What is a good resposne for that?



I would say "I'd take time out and try to talk out the problem. There is nothing worse then bad blood between co-workers and even bosses. Sometime it turns out to be something tiny and maybe just a good laugh about it would solve."

I hope that's not too fake sounding, but I've had to do that with a few of my co-workers, even if getting over the problem is just buying them lunch if you went out to eat.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

The worst interview question for me is always "What is your weakness?" What a stupid question!!!! I really hope they don't ask it  I'm pretty sure I've given some really stupid answers in the past.


----------



## Toffy

krisTXyn said:


> really??? thats awesome! you're going to love it!!!! it was my first job and i ended up staying there for 2 1/2 years, its great to see the kids SO excited for their birthday parties
> and their faces when you are like "do you want your tokens??" are priceless
> 
> that and all the crazy dancing you do is awesome (or at least i thought it was)
> one thing is that all the songs and stuff they play there, you will NEVER forget, like they are drilled into your brain, its summer, so i would assume they are still playing the SPF song, haha that one is crazy.
> and don't feel wierd when your talking to your friends about the job and you start talking about the characters and they look at you like your crazy, at my job now, a song came on in the store and i was like "OMG this was at chuck-e-cheese, helen was horribleeee at singing it" and they were like "is helen someone that worked there?" and i'm like "um, nooo she's the rooster/chicken thing DUH."
> 
> wow, ok reminesing done. lol



Haha, ohhhh my goodness I'm excited to be a showbizz pizza/CEC fanatic by the time I'm (hopefully) in Florida haha... the good thing is that considering the majority of my friends work at and/or love CEC to begin with, they too will be into discussing how the 09 birthday star isn't nearly as good as the 07 rofl 

I hope I get to do birthday host every so often, but the main thing they hired me for was to be friends with Chuck E (which I'm hoping will get me prepared and ready for character performer auditions! ), but man it's just so awesome how pretty much EVERY role at CEC gets me ready for a large majority of the roles I want at Disney 

Anywho haha.... acording to my iPod countdown, applications open up in 7 days, 3 hours, 57 minutes and 20 seconds (at the time I hit the post reply button )


----------



## krisTXyn

Toffy said:


> Haha, ohhhh my goodness I'm excited to be a showbizz pizza/CEC fanatic by the time I'm (hopefully) in Florida haha... the good thing is that considering the majority of my friends work at and/or love CEC to begin with, they too will be into discussing how the 09 birthday star isn't nearly as good as the 07 rofl
> 
> I hope I get to do birthday host every so often, but the main thing they hired me for was to be friends with Chuck E (which I'm hoping will get me prepared and ready for character performer auditions! ), but man it's just so awesome how pretty much EVERY role at CEC gets me ready for a large majority of the roles I want at Disney
> 
> Anywho haha.... acording to my iPod countdown, applications open up in 7 days, 3 hours, 57 minutes and 20 seconds (at the time I hit the post reply button )



haha yeah! i started there in july of 06, and the birthday dance was AWESOME! then they changed it something lame, but still fun, just not as much cool dancing :/ 
and yeah i was birthday hostess/cashier/and occasionally chuck-e himself, and now that i look back on it, it really was a great learning expierence, you got to learn how the talk without using words, and all your actions had to be bigggg

and oh geez, 7 days!

anyone out here planning on doing SA? i was thinking about it, and i really wanna do it! 
A) because i will be celebrating my birthday at the end of june
B) because it would be hard to come back at like mid may and try to find a job, because most summer ones are already taken
C) because i think it would be AWESOME to spend a few extra months at disney 

my question: do they accept less people for SA than they do for just spring?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I'm just going to try and do Spring, and then I'll extend if I really like it. If I go, I'll also need to be applying to state schools and all that semester because I'll be transferring out of my community college that fall. I need to have the summer to make sure everything is ready, done, and prepare for that transition.

Sounds like you have awesome reasons to extend! I'm hoping my job would let me take some kind months time off or just turn seasonal.

ONE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!

It's time for me to start getting some of those interview questions answered ahead of time. And, you know, make the final decisions on what I want to sign up for!


----------



## krisTXyn

Pure_Imagination said:


> I'm just going to try and do Spring, and then I'll extend if I really like it. If I go, I'll also need to be applying to state schools and all that semester because I'll be transferring out of my community college that fall. I need to have the summer to make sure everything is ready, done, and prepare for that transition.
> 
> Sounds like you have awesome reasons to extend! I'm hoping my job would let me take some kind months time off or just turn seasonal.
> 
> ONE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's time for me to start getting some of those interview questions answered ahead of time. And, you know, make the final decisions on what I want to sign up for!



i thought if you extended that you have to find your own apartment and whatnot? and i thought with spring advantage that you got to stay in the DCP apartments, thats also a reason why i was gonna try and do SA

hmm...i need to do some more research, lol


----------



## khancock

krisTXyn said:


> i thought if you extended that you have to find your own apartment and whatnot? and i thought with spring advantage that you got to stay in the DCP apartments



If you continue on as a seasonal cast member, part time, or full time, you would have to get your own place.

If someone extends into another CP, then they can stay in CP housing.  they may have to move to another apartment, but they are still eligible to stay in cp housing.


----------



## ashliejere

Do you have to narrow your roles down to three during the interview? I can't decide between my top 6. I would be happy with any of them.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

SIX DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't think you have to narrow it down to three- you can check off as many as you want, and sometimes it seems like they put people in roles that weren't even in your top three. I think they ask for your top three because it's for those roles they'll base your interview questions on.  *I think*


----------



## khancock

ashliejere said:


> Do you have to narrow your roles down to three during the interview? I can't decide between my top 6. I would be happy with any of them.



You will fill out a form called a "role checklist".  You can put as many or as few roles on it as you wish.

If you have 6, then put 6.

Just don't put any role on there that you don't want or that you aren't 100% certain that you would be happy with.


----------



## ashliejere

One more question....I don't have a recruiter. Do I need one? I think you normally get one when you go to the live presentation..but I'm not going to it. Is it necessary for me to have one before I apply?


----------



## khancock

ashliejere said:


> One more question....I don't have a recruiter. Do I need one?


The way it has worked in the past is that they were assigned after the interview was completed.

You can always write to wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com for whatever you need, though.  They will either answer you or forward it on to someone that will.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I decided at work that I think I want my top role to be attractions, and if I get to request a place to work it would be Hollywood Studios  I'll probably change my mind a million times between now and the interview, but I decided that I might regret it if I don't take the risk and try to do something really fun like attractions. I don't want to go to Disney and do essentially the same thing I do at work now, and then come home and still be doing the same thing! 

Now I think I might go back to sleep...nap time!!

FIVE DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Four days everyone!!!


----------



## NicoleRose

does anyone know how long after you turn in your applicatation the phone interview is? and how much freedom do you have in scheduling it in terms of times and dates?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^I've seen where some people scheduled the interview a few days after the application. So maybe they'll start doing them Friday? That's just my guess...and my hope, since I'm off Friday!!

FOUR DAYS!!!!!


----------



## ashliejere

does anyone have info on FSFB? Or a place I could look to find info on FSFB. I've been googeling but haven't found anything just yet. If anyone has any info on the role like: what a typical day was like, what your responsibilities were, where you worked, how you liked it, etc it would be appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## CursedCarolers

It doesn't officially say that they're opening up the application process on the 18th right? 

We're all just kinda going off what someone else said? I hope they open it up on the 18th but I'm not gonna get all excited yet. haha


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^yeah. The way I look at it though, if we can make it waiting this far at least we shouldn't have much longer if the date's not really the 18th!

THREE DAYS!!!!!

(hopefully)


----------



## CursedCarolers

haha okay. 

'cause I was starting to get the feeling that we would all log on to their website on the 18th and then start a riot when there was nothing there. 

Just wanted to settle that early.


----------



## thatbelle

CursedCarolers said:


> It doesn't officially say that they're opening up the application process on the 18th right?
> 
> We're all just kinda going off what someone else said? I hope they open it up on the 18th but I'm not gonna get all excited yet. haha



I read on facebook that a bunch of people think they don't start accepting applications for spring until September.  Someone said they emailed the company and they got back a response saying they accept the applications for Spring from September to January, if I remember correctly.

I really, really hope thats completely wrong but again, thats what I saw when I googled to see if I could find an official date.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ they were talking about the Disneyland College Program. On the DLR website it says their applications aren't available until September. I'm not sure if the person who e-mailed was talking about DLR or not, but that's the website that says Sept.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

CursedCarolers said:


> haha okay.
> 
> 'cause I was starting to get the feeling that we would all log on to their website on the 18th and then start a riot when there was nothing there.
> 
> Just wanted to settle that early.



oh i feel the same way. i mean if the apps came on that day, it'd be great. but i'm not getting myself all hyped about it. besides i wouldn't be able to apply that early.


----------



## CursedCarolers

MaryPoppins86 said:


> oh i feel the same way. i mean if the apps came on that day, it'd be great. but i'm not getting myself all hyped about it. besides i wouldn't be able to apply that early.



Why not?


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

I think I had read on another board/thread that someone had confirmed this date with their recruiter, as had someone else. So hopefully we'll all be able to apply on Tuesday!! 
*crosses fingers*


----------



## MaryPoppins86

CursedCarolers said:


> Why not?



oh because my high school decided to be lazy bums & send in my transcript to the college i applied for one month before classes start. so i have yet to even finish filling out paper work and register for classes. without my transcripts, i can't do any of that stuff. so now i just have to suck it up & wait for everything else to fall through. i just don't want to apply, interview, and have disney call the school to find out that i'm not officially a student there.


----------



## thatbelle

Pure_Imagination said:


> ^ they were talking about the Disneyland College Program. On the DLR website it says their applications aren't available until September. I'm not sure if the person who e-mailed was talking about DLR or not, but that's the website that says Sept.



Hmmm....thats interesting.  But why would DLR have a different time period for accepting applications than WDW?


----------



## spectroaddy

I could be wrong, but I spoke to my recruiter on thursday and she told me, I could apply for  WDW CP on Aug. 18th and the PI on August 21st.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

thatbelle said:


> Hmmm....thats interesting.  But why would DLR have a different time period for accepting applications than WDW?



I was wondering about that, but it seems like DLR does things differently than WDW so maybe they're just different. WDW seems like it's a bigger program so maybe they need to start recruiting earlier.

I guess now would be a really good time to make a final decision on what I want to do, lol! On the way home I was like "Concierge does sound really cool!! Maybe they'll start accepting more people for that this year." Who knows...


----------



## ashliejere

Haha. I'm trying to figure out what I want to do too, Pure. I finally sat down and went through all of the roles to narrow it down. I'm still trying to figure out what I want my top three to be. The roles I'm looking at are: Concierge, BBB, Costuming, Hospitality, FSFB, Character Attendant, Merchandise. Does anyone have any Pros and Cons are experiences that could help me narrow down what my top three could be? 


I can't believe we only have 2 days. Time has really flown by. 
DL does have a smaller program and they take fewer people so it would make sense if they recruited later. 

However, since we haven't been e-mailed and there hasn't been any advertising anywhere to apply...which I imagine there would be.I'm going to assume WDW is going up the same time as DL. So that if applications aren't up in 2 days I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I think I've read before that people were not e-mailed about the presentation going up until after it went up.

I have some experience in retail, so I can help you out there:

Pros:

- it gives you retail experience, and therefore if you need a job back at home that can look GREAT on a resume for a retail place

- you get to hang out with little kids all day and make them feel special for the cool toys, costumes, etc. they're getting

- you have a good chance of being inside, in air conditioning

- working in retail can give you a good look at the business world. While retail is a different kind of business you still get good experience with meeting goals, company policies and objectives, and the corporate world. This may be a little different at Disney World, but it definitely has given me a different view of retail

- you will learn to have complete respect for anyone you meet who works in retail, lol!

Cons:

- because you work in retail a lot of people think that means you have no power and your status as an adult and well, as a human, lol, means nothing to them. They'll treat you however they want to, talk to you however rudely they want you, and expect you to go along with whatever they want you to do. If you don't they'll want to talk to management, who will make you look like the bad guy after they go along with the customer.

- when it gets busy it can get really stressful. While it's not your fault customers may still hate you.

- most of your day might be going up and starting conversations with people and talking to them about merchandise. This can be hard sometimes because a lot of people don't want to talk (again, could be different at Disney), and it can be an awkward job. Sometimes I just find myself wondering around, feeling stupid.

I've had different retail experiences depending on where I worked. Working at a department story was miserable, but working at a mall is fun. I imagine working at Disney is fun too 

Even though I just listed the pros and cons I can think of for you, this still doesn't help my own decision! I'm beginning to think I'm not going to put merchandise as my top choice because I can do that at home anytime, and I probably will all through college. Plus I might get tired of it since I've been doing retail for awhile.

Customers will treat you rudely sometimes no matter what job you have, so that will always be a con with anything customer service. Don't forget there will always be those angels who come into your store and will make your day, and you'll remember them forever. I love it when I've checked someone out at the register and I'm truly able to say "It was nice to meet you!!" Sometimes I'm even sad that I'll never talk to that person again.

I think FSFB would be kind of fun. I dunno, lately I've been attracted to restaurant positions. I think that's because of my boredom with retail, lol!! This is another position that could give you good experience so that if you needed to get a restaurant job back home this would be great for that. The only thing I wonder about this is if FSFB mostly consists of doing the same thing all the time- it seems like there's only so much depth the job can take you to, and I almost want to say that it would feel more like a job, job then a job that you can have fun with. I know hard work is involved with the DCP, but it seems like you can really have fun with a lot of the jobs, so I don't know how that would work with FSFB

That's just my guessing and thinking, though. 

Concierge sounds like a lot of fun!! The only thing that worried me was that there was something mentioned about being in a sales environment and keeping up with goals. I've had to deal with that with retail, and I hated it. I'm also wondering how selective the concierge role is going to be. They might only be putting in people with hotel and vacation planning experience because they won't want to take any chances with their VIPs. Then again you never know, and it would be fun to just go for it and give it a shot.

BBB requires direct experience, and I think if you don't have it they won't consider you for the role.

I think I really want a role that's in the parks, right in the middle of everything. When you're doing hospitality aren't you normally meeting people at the beginning of their trip and then just at the end when they leave? Everyone's all excited and ready to go have fun, but I think I would like seeing everything going on in the parks better. On the other hand, hospitality does seem like it would be a fun role! There's a lot to learn, and it seems very interesting.

I'm trying to sort through my own thoughts too. I think I might just put Attractions as my top role, and if I'm accepted (or if they ask where I want to work), I'll request to be put in Hollywood Studios. I really want to try out a spiel ride.


----------



## ashliejere

Thank you for the reply! It was really helpful. I spent all day going over the roles and narrowing them down but I was still just a tad on the fence and your post helped me out! 
For two years I worked at my college's bookstore...I did the cashier position, I helped students find their books, I worked in the back (shipping and receiving) and pretty much every other position. So, I have experience-ish in merchandise but not in retail. I figure if I put merchandise in one of my top slots I can at least have that as a catch all. Since I've had experience. Plus, I think it'd be fun. And bigger plus it has air-conditioning. I'm all about that. I was worried about putting merchandise down too (since I can do it anywhere) but if it was that or nothing...I would def. want that. You could always put it down but express to your interviewer in passing that you would love to do (Fill in the blank role) because it is something new and unique that you can't do anywhere else.


I have heard a lot of good things about FSFB, actually. I was debating with my third choice being either hospitality or FSFB and FSFB got 4th place b/c of the confinement of the role. I think as a hostess I would miss interacting with my co-workers. Granted, you are not totally by yourself and I've seen hostess and servers interact a lot in restaurants but I think I'd find myself wanting to wonder around. Not a trait I think they are looking for in that position. ha. But, I have heard a TON of great things about this role. As far as the depth of the job, this blog has a section detailing what FSFB does http://chrissaribay.com/disney-blog/  and it sounds like it can be redundant but it also sounds like there's a little room for growth. 

I had the same thought about Concierge and I noticed today that in the list of duties is tending to the buffet, serving food, washing dishes, serving alcohol. It sounds like a do-all role so far. They may narrow down the responsibilities once they have some concierges but it sounds like, to me, that there would be fun moments and then a lot of fill your time with chore-like responsibilities moments. 

I had the same thought about hospitality too! I would love to be right in the middle of the parks and the action and in hospitality I would be kind of cut off from that, it seems. But, I was talking to someone who has done hospitality before and they mentioned that you could also be trained as a runner. Where, you go and grocery shop for guests, get passes in the park for guests, pick up guests at the airports, etc. So, there is a chance of park interaction and Orlando interaction it seems. 


Attractions sounds like a fun role. I wouldn't love the role enough to want to do it if I didn't get a spiel role and so I crossed it off my list. I've heard before if you want a spiel role tell your interviewer that you have done speeches or plays in the past (if you have) and how comfortable you are at talking in front of large crowds. 

What were your thoughts? Are you not sure about attractions? What other roles were you looking into?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

The only reason I'm unsure about attractions is because I'm afraid it won't be what I hope it is. It seems like it can really be a hit and miss, depending on the attraction. Spiel rides seem like fun, and I think I can handle the challenge. There are also other rides I think would be fun to be around -ToT, Pirates, Space Mountain (still closed??), pretty much any space themed ride or Hollywood Studios movie ride. I'm just worried that I'll regret not putting attractions down, and that merchandise will be too similar to the retail I'm already working and that I'll get tired of that very soon.

I guess I'll try to order my list again, lol, because I need to make a final decision already!!

Attractions

Okay, I tried to make a list but I got stuck after that, LOL! I'm terrible at making decisions!!!! I began to think that maybe hospitality wouldn't be so bad after all. I would get to learn a lot of new information and be in a completely new environment. I've been trying to consider experiences and roles that would be worth moving down to Florida for, and learning to become a part of a WDW resort would definitely be on that list.

I'll think about the order, but I know I'm at least going to check off:

Attractions
Merchandise
Hospitality
FSFB
Concierge
Recreation
Main Entrance Operations

I hadn't thought about that about FSFB. I think you're right- I would also get tired of not having much interaction with my co-workers. I tried to make my top 3/4 roles that I would be at least somewhat qualified for. I know you can go into this without any experience, but I don't want my top three to be something like 1.) BBB 2.) Lifeguard 3.) character performer, or another combination of roles that I don't really have experience in and would need a lot of training for. Some of the people who didn't get in, on various websites, listed what their top three had been, and for some of them I thought bad choices of roles had eliminated them when Disney began to get too many applications. Or whatever it was that happened.

Recreation sounds like fun too! Working at a water park also appeals to me. It would be fun to be in that outdoors, water park and recreation environment. Main entrance operations wouldn't be so bad, either. I decided to check off those roles since I wouldn't mind doing them if I needed to.


----------



## khancock

thatbelle said:


> Hmmm....thats interesting.  But why would DLR have a different time period for accepting applications than WDW?



DLR's application/interview process is significantly different than WDW's (just about everything about DLR's version of the program is different).  That could be a contributing factor to it.


----------



## ashliejere

My advice for attractions would be to consider this scenario: you didn't get a spiel ride and your working with the operation portion attractions. Are you still happy with that role? That and the spiel side of the attractions are both attractions and by applying for attractions you have a possiblity of getting the the side you don't want. Take the worst scenario and ask yourself if you'd still have fun doing the role. I crossed attractions off my list b/c I knew that I would hate going to work every day if I got the operations side of attractions. I don't love the role enough to do that. So I picked roles that even in the worst circumstances I would have fun being there. 
Another piece of advice for attractions: you can always get the role that you don't list as your first choice. If your worried that the role won't be what you think it will be, bump it down a slot. When you do that/if you do that, look at your other roles and look at their pro's and con's. See if any other role has the possiblity of taking the first slot that attractions was in. I did this with my list the other day. I was SET on costuming as my number one and BBB as my number two. I decided to really look at the roles and how they would fit with me. When I bumped those two roles out of the top spots and really looked at the roles, I ended up with a whole new list. Costuming and BBB are now 6 and 7 on my list.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Thanks for the advice!! I think I'm actually afraid of not liking merchandise more than I'm afraid of not liking attractions. I dunno. Part of me just wants to put down a top three (in no particular order), and let the interviewer decide if they think I'm good for the program and where they think I'll be good at. 

So did you decide on merchandise as your top choice?


----------



## ashliejere

So don't put your choices in order. When your interviewer asks just say three choices w/o giving one top priority. I've always been a believer of what is meant to be will happen. I decided to put merch in my top three. CA is my first, Merch and then either FSFB or Hospitality...those two keep switching spots. ha. But, when my interviewer asks I'll just list CA, Merch, FSFB/Hospitality w/o saying .....is my first choice. 


While we're on the topic of interviewing, I think I lost a step in the application process. When apps come out...I'll watch the e-pres, write down the code but then who do I call to set up my interview? I didn't realize until today that I don't know that. Will the number be on the e-pres?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Yeah, I believe the number is at the end of the e-presentation. Speaking of which, I'm excited just to be able to watch the presentation, lol! I really hope the applications actually do come out tomorrow. If not then who knows, will have to find out what's really going on!

ONLY A DAY AWAY!


----------



## ashliejere

I guess the app is supposed to come up at midnight. A ton of people are waiting till midnight tonight and then trying to apply. If it doesn't come up tonight/tomorrow then it shouldn't be that far away. 2 weeks, max.


----------



## krisTXyn

i'm nervous, like, really nervous. i feel as if i haven't researched enough, or looked up enough stuff. but anyways
ONE MORE DAY! gah

so far my list goes kind of like this

attractions
merchandise
concierge/hospitality
character attendant

and thats all i have
but idk if i want it in that order
i'm really hoping that i'll get attractions, but hopefully a ride with a spiel, i think that the fact we used to, at my old job, have to have long spiels all the time, and that we have them at my work now, so maybe it'll give me a leg up? idk

oh! and i have another question, this is kind of stupid that i don't know this, but whats the deal with the pins? like i know a lot people want to work merch just for the pins, and when i used to work at chuck-e-cheese our nametag was a lanyard with pins on it, and we'd always have people tell us "do you trade them?" and i never got it, but they said it had something to do with disney, like at the parks and such....


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ yeah, that should give you some great experience for the job! You should definitely mention that in your interview!!

I don't know much about pin trading either. All of a sudden my friend started talking about it, and I was like "wait, what?". It's just these pins that Disney sells. There's tons and TONS of them with all kind of different themes and characters. In Merchandise you can choose to do pin trading, in which you'll get some pins to trade with guest (I think).  Guests can come up and ask for any pin they want, and you have to give it to them.

I'm not really sure about how it actually all works out, though, but that's the little I know.

Also, I know how you feel. I planned to do so much research on the parks and rides, but I never did. Once I fill out the application and know when my interview date is I might do some more research. I did read PLENTY of blogs. I have a good idea of what questions to expect, but I haven't been answering any of them yet. I've been thinking about answers but again, when I find out the interview time I'll do that. 

Oh wait, I just realized. Even if the presentation comes up at midnight and you fill out the application you're probably not going to be able to schedule an interview until the next day. Even with different time zones the offices probably won't be open that late.

I really hope it comes up at midnight! I dunno if I'll still be up that late, but I'll definitely be up early tomorrow morning. I just don't want to be waiting around all day while nervous about the applications not coming up! Did they come out on midnight for other seasons??

And yeah, if not tomorrow at least the date shouldn't be too far away. But I really REALLY hope it's tomorrow! I want to stop thinking and dreaming and saying "IF", I want to know!! And tomorrow's the start of it all!! (hopefully!!!!)


----------



## krisTXyn

^ yeah i'm like gahhhh! i know i'll be up late, so i hope it comes out midnight, but i work tomorrow at 5:30 i need to make sure i can watch it before that  and have enough time and whatnot. i'm just like....its all come down to this. 

i'm gonna have to make a to-do list. so here it goes.

1) read about roles again and make a final list
2) look up more blogs and read
3) decide spring or spring advantage
4) go thorugh possible interview questions and practice answers
5) look up parks and figure out rides and whatnot i would like

ughhh thats all i can think of right now


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ yeah, that's about how my list has been. Don't forget to think of movie characters who are like you! I think I've heard of them asking which character or which princess is like you.


----------



## krisTXyn

Pure_Imagination said:


> ^ yeah, that's about how my list has been. Don't forget to think of movie characters who are like you! I think I've heard of them asking which character or which princess is like you.



hands down esmeralda, shes such a free spirit  but she stands up for her beliefs


----------



## ashliejere

Hey guys!! Haunted Mansion is a ride, right? It has been about 12 years since I was at WDW (wow. I can't believe it's been that long) so I don't remember a whole lot of the rides and when I get asked "what's your fav. ride" I was going to say HM. But, I haven't been on that ride since I was little and I remember seeing the HM but I don't remember if it was actually a ride. So, before I tell my interviewer it's my fav. ride...can someone let me know that it's actually a ride?? ha.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

It is  And you'll definitely have to go on it again if you get to do the CP!!

I think I'd have to say either Pirates or Space Mountain. Pirates was cool because it's classic, and I loved finally being able to ride it after seeing all the movies. Space Mountain was cool because I rode the most roller coasters I've ever ridden in my life on this trip (about three or four, lol!), and I really loved it!!!! Not to mention I loved the whole Space-theme of it. 

As for princess, I think I'm going to say Belle. I don't really know anything about the Disney princesses- I was way more into all of the Disney sports movies (Angels In The Outfield, anyone?) and the more recent animated movies.


----------



## atmtcprincess

It's almost tiiiiiiiime!!!!


----------



## CursedCarolers

3:16am and nothing yet. 

I wasn't expecting but I figured it wouldn't hurt to try. 

3:17am. Still nothing.

and so it begins...



Pure_Imagination said:


> As for princess, I think I'm going to say Belle. I don't really know anything about the Disney princesses- I was way more into all of the Disney sports movies (Angels In The Outfield, anyone?) and the more recent animated movies.



Oh, man. Tony Danza, Danny Glover and Doc Brown from Back to the Future? and it's a baseball movie to boot. I liked it when I was a kid. I'll probably love it now. haha.

As far as what Disney character I'm most like, it probably wouldn't be wise for me to throw out obscure characters, would it? 

Gyro! Kuzko! Darkwing? Gosalyn? Launchpad! Scrooge! Zipper! Chip AND Dale. I should just stick with some kind of Aladdin/Abu/Genie/Magic Carpet hybrid of sorts. I'll stop there.


----------



## ashliejere

Someone from the FB group said that they talked to their recruiter and he said the apps will come out anytime between this week and Sept. 1. They are not allowed to give an approximate date.
So. if not tomorrow then sometime within the next two weeks


----------



## thatbelle

krisTXyn said:


> ^ yeah i'm like gahhhh! i know i'll be up late, so i hope it comes out midnight, but i work tomorrow at 5:30 i need to make sure i can watch it before that  and have enough time and whatnot. i'm just like....its all come down to this.
> 
> i'm gonna have to make a to-do list. so here it goes.
> 
> 1) read about roles again and make a final list
> 2) look up more blogs and read
> 3) decide spring or spring advantage
> 4) go thorugh possible interview questions and practice answers
> 5) look up parks and figure out rides and whatnot i would like
> 
> ughhh thats all i can think of right now



Its 8:52 a.m.  I got on to the site and it said you can apply now.  But when I clicked on the e-presentation, it told me it wouldn't be up until the fall.  Then I tried to get to the application and it said that they were no longer accepting for fall....yada yada yada, etc,etc,etc...  So it looks like they're in the midst of putting it up but haven't fully set everything up yet


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I believe it's been saying you can apply now all summer, but everything's been offline. I guess we'll just have to keep checking and see. Oh well, at least we know it can't be much longer!!


----------



## khancock

gang,
I know you are anxious/excited/nervous, but keep in mind that there has not been any formal communication sent that stated August 18th.
I checked with my sources down there and they wouldn't commit to a specific date.  Just said that there were significant changes coming to the interview process for this fall.  They didn't say exactly what those changes were.

Your best bet is to get sleep, go on with your day to day life, and wait for the email that they will send stating that they are ready.

Contrary to what seems to be the popular belief, you don't have to be the first to apply, apply in the first week, etc.  they have hundreds of positions that they will be filling.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Yeah, we know, lol. I wonder what the major changes are... I think they only recently started having everything for the applications done completely online and all the interviews done by phone. Who knows.

It seems like the last couple of semesters there were too many people applying- more people were turned down than unusual. I'm just wanting to apply really early in case something like this happens. Plus I'm impatient and I don't want to wait until the middle of fall, lol! It's nice to know what you'll be doing the next semester as early as possible, but it is a huge program that would take tons of planning and time to set up


----------



## DisneyFan2000

Man i really really hope my college will accept the DCP credits -_-.. I'll be going to Community College of Rhode Island (CCRI) and then off to Savannah College of Art and Design next year. If anyone knows if the program credit is accepted that would be great!

Im a freshman this year... we are allowed to apply for the DCP right?


----------



## Toffy

khancock said:


> Just said that there were significant changes coming to the interview process for this fall.  They didn't say exactly what those changes were.



Hmm... that makes me wonder if they ARE gonna start combining the interviews for DL and WDW, because they were talking about doing so (partly to make things easier, and partly to fix DL's CP )


----------



## Pure_Imagination

DisneyFan2000 said:


> Man i really really hope my college will accept the DCP credits -_-.. I'll be going to Community College of Rhode Island (CCRI) and then off to Savannah College of Art and Design next year. If anyone knows if the program credit is accepted that would be great!
> 
> Im a freshman this year... we are allowed to apply for the DCP right?



Here's the thing. Your community college might actually accept credit if your major has any internship classes. The question would be if Savannah accepted that credit as a transfer. I don't know how transferring internship credit works or if it works. That's my problem. I'm thinking I can actually get credit through my community college for the CP, but I don't think the state school I want to transfer to would accept it as a transferred credit. 

The best thing to do is to talk to your school and then also talk to Savannah. If I get into the program that's what I'm going to do- call the school I plan to transfer to and talk to whoever I need to talk to and see if they'll accept the credit themselves.


----------



## CursedCarolers

DisneyFan2000 said:


> Im a freshman this year... we are allowed to apply for the DCP right?



So long as you're a college student when you apply for the program, you'll be fine.


----------



## khancock

Toffy said:


> that makes me wonder if they ARE gonna start combining the interviews for DL and WDW, because they were talking about doing so (partly to make things easier, and partly to fix DL's CP



Well, whatever they need to do to fix DL's CP, they need to do, but from what I can tell the application/interview aspect of it is fine.  It is their overall program that is a mess.

Your comment makes me wonder if they are going to change WDW's process to more closely match Disneyland's, though.  Disneyland has had that extra step of filling out a Gallop profile for a couple of years.


----------



## ashliejere

What's a gallop profile?


----------



## Simple_Motions

Careerstart applications are up!


----------



## ashliejere

Hopefully CP isn't too far behind! I've been watching the e-pres since I heard they came up. haha.


----------



## spectroaddy

Hey guys,

Here is an update again, remember this not exact date!!! I emailed my recruiter again about CP application dates and was told it was moved to Aug. 23rd. So we will have to see!!!


----------



## CursedCarolers

spectroaddy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is an update again, remember this not exact date!!! I emailed my recruiter again about CP application dates and was told it was moved to Aug. 23rd. So we will have to see!!!



haha the carrot is dangling further and further away. 

I just realized what an awesome and strange word dangle is. That is all.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

We know it can't be too far if the Disneyland presentations start Sept. 15th. Hopefully that's the latest we'll have to wait!!


----------



## khancock

ashliejere said:


> What's a gallop profile?



I made a typo.  It is actually Gallup.

What Disneyland had as its step was this online "interview" that was a series of questions that asked you about your likes and dislikes.  You would indicate how much you agreed or disagreed to each one.  they call it an interview, but it was totally profiling people.  When I looked at it, there really weren't any right or wrong answers.

People applying for Disneyland would then call for their interview.  There are some old messages on here from people who did this.  Those that passed went on with the telephone interview.  Those that didn't were told that they didn't pass and that was it.  Game over.  No telephone interview.  Nothing.


----------



## rachaelfig

Oh my gosh I HATE those!! I think that's the reason why nobody ever hires me!! (Except Kohl's, where I've worked for the past year and a bit, cause they don't use those.) I try to use the best answers but I overanalyze way a lot. I would probably cry if the WDW CP decided to use those. But are they doing that for CareerStart? Wouldn't the application process be the same? Gahh...


----------



## NicoleRose

i got an email notifying me that the facebook group name changed and all that was in the subject was 'walt disney college program..." and so i freaked at first glance thinking the applications were up lol


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I think they are doing that for CareerStart- it says there's a "web interview"  I really hate those too! They're so ridiculous. They don't really give you a fair chance- especially if this is going to be your first job and you don't have any experience. I'll be really nervous if they start doing those.


----------



## CursedCarolers

Pure_Imagination said:


> I think they are doing that for CareerStart- it says there's a "web interview"  I really hate those too! They're so ridiculous. They don't really give you a fair chance- especially if this is going to be your first job and you don't have any experience. I'll be really nervous if they start doing those.



I would prefer a face to face over a phone interview. A web interview could be even worse. oi. 

If that happens and I don't even get to the phone interview I'm giving a fake name and applying again. haha.


----------



## khancock

CursedCarolers said:


> If that happens and I don't even get to the phone interview I'm giving a fake name and applying again. haha.



I hope you are joking.  Eventually you would be found out and that would be the end of it for you.


----------



## CursedCarolers

khancock said:


> I hope you are joking.  Eventually you would be found out and that would be the end of it for you.



I hope you're joking.


----------



## NicoleRose

the new presentation schedule is up so i'm assuming everything else should be onlne pretty soon!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Everything's still telling me offline- even the presentation schedule!!!!


----------



## NicoleRose

try a different browser, i had the same problem. i was on chrome and nothing was working so i changed to internet explorer and now its all working!


----------



## CursedCarolers

Has anyone tried the interview yet? what's it like?


----------



## Elenadc

The web-based interview is just a bunch of statements, like "I am always on time." and then you rate them on how they apply to you, Agree, Disagree, etc.


----------



## Qube

I got rejected because they didn't like my answers on the personality test.


----------



## Elenadc

Wow, I didn't realize that they would actually reject people because of the stupid web interview.  

I'm so sorry!  I got rejected last semester so I know how you feel.


----------



## Qube

Elenadc said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that they would actually reject people because of the stupid web interview.
> 
> I'm so sorry!  I got rejected last semester so I know how you feel.



I also got rejected last semester.


----------



## rachaelfig

NicoleRose said:


> try a different browser, i had the same problem. i was on chrome and nothing was working so i changed to internet explorer and now its all working!



Really? I have Safari and it still says it's offline. Also they spelled "Presentaion" wrong. I'll try with Firefox to see if anything's different.


----------



## rachaelfig

Okay it can open in Firefox. I am actually afraid to watch the epresentation and take this test!!


----------



## Elenadc

This may be a stupid question, but did you try refreshing the page?  I couldn't see it either at first but refreshing did it for me and I was using Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## Elenadc

Never mind, looks like you got it.  Good luck!


----------



## rachaelfig

I didn't try in Safari; Firefox opened it on the first try. But it says Firefox isn't compatible with the application and to use Internet Explorer, which I don't have. I'm going to keep trying with Safari.


----------



## rachaelfig

I got it.....Omigosh I'm NERVOUS!!!!


----------



## CursedCarolers

I can't believe they're turning people away because of the online interview. That's preposterous.


----------



## rachaelfig

I guess it cuts down the number of applicants and the number of interviews? I dunno, apparently they had record numbers of applicants last time and they just to have less.


----------



## CursedCarolers

I got accepted last time and didn't go...this time I'm afraid I won't just because of some stupid questionnaire thing.

I haven't even looked at it yet i should calm down


----------



## RyeCrimsonMoon

rachaelfig said:


> I got it.....Omigosh I'm NERVOUS!!!!



Good luck! Just answer truthfully and you'll do fine!

I feel really bad that people got rejected so fast, I had no clue that people would be rejected so fast, but I guess it is an easier way to cut down the amount of interviews. 

I just finished mine and it looks like I passed part 1! just got to call tomorrow and set up an interview


----------



## rachaelfig

Hey congrats!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I think this is absolutely ridiculous. If you don't get through based on the web interview I would call Disney and ask what you did wrong in the survey. It's crazy that they're turning people down ALREADY on the FIRST DAY of recruiting because of a stupid, lame, web interview!!!!! This makes me so mad!!!!! I was feeling very confident about applying and the phone interview, but now I'm afraid to go on the site!

If they had too many applicants why can't they just make it first come first serve? 

*sigh* This really ruined my day...


----------



## rachaelfig

Buuuuuuuuut........ I got a phone interview!!!!! Yay!


----------



## CursedCarolers

Setting up my phone interview tomorrow. I never thought I'd be so relieved just to be back at square one.


----------



## atmtcprincess

Watching the e-presentation now... I had forgotten how funny the q&a section with the people in the program was


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I realized half-way through that this is the same one I watched last year, lol. I was like "am I going crazy or have I heard this before?"

I got a phone interview!!!!!! I guess?? I'm so paranoid that I'm misunderstanding something. But after the web interview I logged back into my application, and under next steps it gives me the "your next step is to call Disney recruiting" message. I'm one of those paranoid people who always thinks something's wrong even though you know it's not.

I hate, hate, HATED the web interview, and I still think it's stupid! I feel badly for those who did not make it in, and I think you should call Disney to try to find out where your web interview went wrong and what's going on with you not getting in. That's really not fair


----------



## Qube

RyeCrimsonMoon said:


> ust answer truthfully and you'll do fine!



I answered truthfully and I didn't do fine.


----------



## atmtcprincess

Yaaaaay!!!! I got a phone interview!!!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Congrats to those who got a phone interview! For everyone who has not, I honestly and truly think that this is a messed up thing they've started doing. Sure tons of employers do this, but it doesn't make it right. Anyone can figure out how to take a quiz. Anyone can make a simple mistake that can cost them a quiz. In my opinion only honest interviews with an actual employer works.

It's especially not fair since a lot of people who do the program have never worked before. The quiz was easier for me after having some work experience and being able to think back to examples. I don't think that's fair. I don't think it's fair that so many people are being turned down on the first day of recruiting. It doesn't matter if they're getting too many applications- they aren't on the first day. It's ridiculous, and I feel so badly for those of you who were already rejected. You weren't given a fair chance.

*hugs*


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Pure_Imagination said:


> Congrats to those who got a phone interview! For everyone who has not, I honestly and truly think that this is a messed up thing they've started doing. Sure tons of employers do this, but it doesn't make it right. Anyone can figure out how to take a quiz. Anyone can make a simple mistake that can cost them a quiz. In my opinion only honest interviews with an actual employer works.
> 
> It's especially not fair since a lot of people who do the program have never worked before. The quiz was easier for me after having some work experience and being able to think back to examples. I don't think that's fair. I don't think it's fair that so many people are being turned down on the first day of recruiting. It doesn't matter if they're getting too many applications- they aren't on the first day. It's ridiculous, and I feel so badly for those of you who were already rejected. You weren't given a fair chance.
> 
> *hugs*



I agree :[
I got an interview but BOY was I freakinggg outtt


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

hey everyone, im new to this board, and i did get a phone interview. but i think this is crazy that they have a screening process before the actual interview! I applied last year for fall 09 but i wasnt accepted. So its a huge weight off my shoulders to get to a phone interview this time. 

I honestly cant believe they're turning people away before they even get a chance. good luck to all who recieved a phone interview, and im so sorry for those who did not. Just keep trying for next time. I didnt give up and hopefully it'll take me far.


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Welcome Lauren!!
And congrats on your interview!


----------



## krisTXyn

dude. i'm nervous. i'm about to apply, i hate hate HATE those questionarre things, i didn't get past that part when i tried to apply at JC penny, so we'll see. wish me luck! i'll post what happens


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I've heard only picking extremes helps- strongly agree or strongly disagree. Make sure your answers are consistent was good advice too. For example, if you say something about your work habits for one question and they ask you pretty much the same thing later on, don't give a different answer.

HOWEVER

Don't quote me on any of this- I don't know which of my answers were right or why people are not passing. Just put down what you feel comfortable putting down. Listen to whatever advice makes you comfortable, and put yourself in the Disney mind-set. Think about yourself in a work environment. 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT HAVEN'T APPLIED!!!!!!!


----------



## krisTXyn

Pure_Imagination said:


> I've heard only picking extremes helps- strongly agree or strongly disagree. Make sure your answers are consistent was good advice too. For example, if you say something about your work habits for one question and they ask you pretty much the same thing later on, don't give a different answer.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> Don't quote me on any of this- I don't know which of my answers were right or why people are not passing. Just put down what you feel comfortable putting down. Listen to whatever advice makes you comfortable, and put yourself in the Disney mind-set. Think about yourself in a work environment.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT HAVEN'T APPLIED!!!!!!!




yeah those things always confuse me, i'm like "you just asked me this, but in a different wording, TRICK QUESTION!" haha

buttttt on the bright side....I PASSED!
gonna wake up super early tomorrow and schdule my phone interview, then go to my school and double check about classes transfering or at least getting recognition and whatnot, just so IF i get in, i don't have to rush and all that 

whoop whoop!
good luck people


----------



## CLAYINCT

So I just spent the last 10 mintues freaking out and crying because I thought I failed. Thank GOD I went back and read through your posts though, becuase then I knew to sign into my application again - and then it said I got the phone interview. I seriously thought I had failed; if I hadn't read Pure Imagination's post, I would have never known to call for another interview and would've blown my chance (thanks, btw!)

But can I just said how much BS this profilling thing is; yeah I know Disney wants the right people, but how can you tell that over an online "interview"? I wish everyone luck, and I am SO SORRY for the people who may answer questions the wrong way. The only thing I can say is think Disney when answering the questions.

Phew, okay that's over, maybe now I can sleep!


----------



## atmtcprincess

Jeez.  I've been on the phone for almost 10 mins now trying to schedule my interview and have yet to talk to anybody.  Anyone else having trouble?

EDIT: Finally got through.  I'm scheduled for 10:30 Monday!!!


----------



## CursedCarolers

Lauren in wonderland said:


> hey everyone, im new to this board, and i did get a phone interview. but i think this is crazy that they have a screening process before the actual interview! I applied last year for fall 09 but i wasnt accepted. So its a huge weight off my shoulders to get to a phone interview this time.
> 
> I honestly cant believe they're turning people away before they even get a chance. good luck to all who recieved a phone interview, and im so sorry for those who did not. Just keep trying for next time. I didnt give up and hopefully it'll take me far.



Welcome Lauren!  

We'll have to schedule our phone interviews at some point today.

I bet that Disney is going to receive more phone calls about the online interview than ever before. So I doubt it really cut down the amount of work for them. haha.


----------



## iluvzacefron

so did my application last night.. got through on the web interview. And scheduled my phone interview for tuesday!! now i just have to wait all weekend!!


----------



## rachaelfig

I'm scheduled for Tuesday at 11:15 so exciting!!

It seems kind of strange that I'm so happy just to have made it to the starting point from last time. But I feel a bit more prepared now, and I definitely selected more roles, and it's the very beginning so I think I've given myself a fighting chance. 

I wonder if the interviewers are going to have our web interview scores in front of them..


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Yay! I got an interview at 11:15 on Tuesday too! 


thats sad that they're turning people away before the phone interviews... 

what does the website say when it rejects someone???


----------



## hyperflame

Pure_Imagination said:


> I've heard only picking extremes helps- strongly agree or strongly disagree. Make sure your answers are consistent was good advice too. For example, if you say something about your work habits for one question and they ask you pretty much the same thing later on, don't give a different answer.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> Don't quote me on any of this- I don't know which of my answers were right or why people are not passing. Just put down what you feel comfortable putting down. Listen to whatever advice makes you comfortable, and put yourself in the Disney mind-set. Think about yourself in a work environment.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT HAVEN'T APPLIED!!!!!!!



Thanks for the info... I'm scared to death of doing the Q&A because Best Buy does something similar to that, and I never get callbacks from them QQ.

Anyone else have any tips on the Q&A?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

iluvzacefron said:


> so did my application last night.. got through on the web interview. And scheduled my phone interview for tuesday!! now i just have to wait all weekend!!



I just wanted to say... I love Zac Efron too. 


Congratulations to everyone who passed, and  to those who didn't. I have yet to start mine, I'm a bit terrified at this point!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I just scheduled my interview for 9:15 AM Tuesday morning!!!!! She said "the earliest we can do interviews is Tuesday" so I guess Monday is already booked up, lol!

To those who have not taken the web interview yet:

Take deep breaths. Look at each questions carefully. A lot of the questions are very, very, easy. Really I only found a few that were trick questions that gave me trouble. They'll ask you a lot of the same questions over and over again, in different formats, so watch for this and always give the same answer.

In my opinion I would not put 'neutral' for too many answers. Go with either 'strongly disagree' or 'strongly agree'. Watch out because they'll throw in a negative question after a bunch of positive ones. It's timed, so don't let questions go without an answer. Only one of mine went without answering, so if it happens once or so I wouldn't freak out, but don't make a habit of it.

Picture yourself in a work environment. Picturing yourself in a school environment might throw you off because schools handle things like breaks and being late differently than in a work environment. 

And again, good luck!


----------



## NicoleRose

Thanks pure! that was helpful info

I am absolutely terrified. I've waited for this for over a year and the fact that I might not get in is seeming more real than ever. 

I keep having visions of my self like watching the clock rather than the questions lol i'm sooo terrified. What happens if your internet shuts off in the middle of the web interview? are you like automatically disqualified?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Don't watch the clock. Most of the questions are really easy to get through quickly if you keep your cool and try not to freak out. Personally I was working so fast and too focused on the questions to even consider looking up at the clock.

I'm not sure about the internet issue. Maybe you could just write or call tech support if that happens. I really don't know what would happen.


----------



## rachaelfig

I had two questions that told me I didn't respond in time, but it told me this after I had already clicked the 'Next' button, sooooo I think there's probably still some glitches in the process. Maybe I'll get re-asked those in the interview. Otherwise the timing didn't seem like a big deal. They just don't want to give you time to think about your answer and give the one you think they want to hear. Knee-jerk responses are usually the most honest.


----------



## Elenadc

After sitting on hold for what felt like forever this morning I was able to schedule my interview for 12:45 on Monday.  I can't wait, I'm feeling really ready for it this time. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## beepbeepimajeep

Have any Careerstart people done the web interview yet? I see on the college program site they just have you take it right after the presentation, but for CS we have to wait for them to contact us after receiving our faxed applications? Should I be expecting an email with a link or what?


----------



## thatbelle

I've got my phone interview for 1:15 on Tuesday.  I probably could have had an earlier appointment but I watched the e-presentation before I filled out my application.  By the time I was ready to type in the completion code, it told me that the code was invalid or had already been used the maximum amount of times.  So I had to watch the presentation over again  I already watched it maybe 3 times before?!  

But hey, at least I'm early this semester.  I can't complain.  Good luck everyone!   

Oh, does anyone know if the wait will be shorter because of applying earlier?  I applied later for fall 2009 and I got my letter of disappointment on the very last day possible.  I don't want to wait that long this time.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

rachaelfig said:


> I had two questions that told me I didn't respond in time, but it told me this after I had already clicked the 'Next' button, sooooo I think there's probably still some glitches in the process. Maybe I'll get re-asked those in the interview. Otherwise the timing didn't seem like a big deal. They just don't want to give you time to think about your answer and give the one you think they want to hear. Knee-jerk responses are usually the most honest.



So they ask you one question at a time?


----------



## krisTXyn

i just called,my interview is at 6:45pm on wednesday! i couldn't do it tuesday because i work all day, so yeah. i'm nervous!
good luck to everyone!
D


----------



## NicoleRose

i'm going to be applying tomorrow while i have more reliable internet
crossing my fingers big time! soooooo nervous


----------



## rachaelfig

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So they ask you one question at a time?



Well sort of. The timed part has one answer at a time.


----------



## hyperflame

Pure_Imagination said:


> Picture yourself in a work environment. Picturing yourself in a school environment might throw you off because schools handle things like breaks and being late differently than in a work environment.
> 
> And again, good luck!




I just got through the web interview and I was invited to schedule a phone interview, so I am completely over-the-moon right now 

I'm just posting to echo Pure's thoughts, they're basically all you need to get through the web interview. Each question is posted on a single web page; you get either 50 seconds or 20 seconds to answer each one (the 50 second limit questions are first, then you get a bunch of 20 second limit questions). 

I didn't need all the time; I would estimate that I answered each question in an average of 5-6 seconds or less. Make sure you have a high-speed, reliable Internet connection so you aren't penalized for slow loading times. If you have a slow connection, go to your local library or go to a friend's house to use their computer.

Watch out for the questions that are negative questions, make sure to hit "Strongly Disagree" for them. For the vast, vast majority of questions, I did Strongly Disagree/Agree. For 2-3 of the questions, I did Disagree/Agree, but I only did that to mix it up a bit. 

Read the questions closely, don't get confused. Frankly, it felt more like the English portion of the SAT/ACT than a real job questionnaire.

The absolutely best advice I can give you, Pure_Imagination has already said: Pretend you're Disney. What do THEY want in an employee? Then answer accordingly.

By the way Pure, I worship you for your post  and I just threw a /friend request your way ;-).


--------------

Good luck!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ thanks!!!!! That's the advice I heard before taking it and advice from my experience with taking these stupid quizzes. I'm glad you guys are doing well so far!

I didn't really know what a friend request meant, I don't have an IM list or buddy list here or anything so I don't know what that means. What does it mean, lol? I rejected you because I was confused, sorry


----------



## hyperflame

Pure_Imagination said:


> I didn't really know what a friend request meant, I don't have an IM list or buddy list here or anything so I don't know what that means. What does it mean, lol? I rejected you because I was confused, sorry



It's the forums friend list, just as an example, click on my name to the left of this post, hit View Public Profile, look at the right side of the profile page, and hit Befriend hyperflame (or whoever you're befriending).

It's nothing important, I just did it as thanks for your post


----------



## Toffy

I interview at 4:45 PST on Monday!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Congrats Toffy! Mine is Tuesday...I called this morning and there weren't any times left on Monday that worked for me! Still I'm so glad to have an interview so soon!


----------



## impsythealmighty

I applied last night and filled out that LONG questionnaire, and made it through, woo! It's so nice not to have to fax stuff in this time! Unfortunately I forgot to call and schedule my interview today. Whoops! I put down Entertainment, Character Attendant, Attractions, and Merch for my roles, gonna fly up to Chicago and audition like I did last time. Really hoping to get entertainment again, it was SUCH a blast! Good luck to everybody! =D


----------



## ashliejere

I passed too! Congrats on everyone else who did and good luck to those who have yet to apply. On to the next step!!!!!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ What roles did you end up checking off? 


Congrats!!


----------



## ashliejere

BBB, FSFB, Merchandise, Concierge, Character Attendant, Hospitality

Thanks! 

What about you??


----------



## rachaelfig

I checked Attractions, BBB, Character Attendant, Concierge, FSFB, Hospitality, Merch, and Vacation Planner. I would love to do Entertainment but I just can't afford to wait to audition and then wait to hear and then chance being put in the character pool. I'd really love to have my answer (yes or no) before the end of September so I can get my plans squared away.

I really really times a thousand want to be a Kilimanjaro Safari driver. Soooo hopefully my interviewer will like me and suggest me for it. 

I think my top 3 will be Attractions, Concierge, and Merch. I've got tons of merchandise experience (I've worked at Kohl's for quite awhile) but I don't particularly want to continue with it. Like I said, fingers crossed for KS!

What do you guys really want to do?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

impsythealmighty said:


> I applied last night and filled out that LONG questionnaire, and made it through, woo! It's so nice not to have to fax stuff in this time! Unfortunately I forgot to call and schedule my interview today. Whoops! I put down Entertainment, Character Attendant, Attractions, and Merch for my roles, gonna fly up to Chicago and audition like I did last time. Really hoping to get entertainment again, it was SUCH a blast! Good luck to everybody! =D



Molly right? We're facebook and livejournal friends. I'm so glad you decided to try out for another program! I've been wanting to do a fall program but I decided to go ahead and apply for character performer for the spring semester so hopefully we'll both make it in and get to nerd out in Disney! (of course, you'll make it in I'm sure. You're the best friend Daisy could have!)


----------



## impsythealmighty

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Molly right? We're facebook and livejournal friends. I'm so glad you decided to try out for another program! I've been wanting to do a fall program but I decided to go ahead and apply for character performer for the spring semester so hopefully we'll both make it in and get to nerd out in Disney! (of course, you'll make it in I'm sure. You're the best friend Daisy could have!)



Aww! Thanks so much! I really hope I pass and make it through. Daisy is totally my BFF, I adore her and miss hanging out with her so much that I just have to audition again.  Where are you going to audition? I'm sure you'll kick some butt!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

impsythealmighty said:


> Aww! Thanks so much! I really hope I pass and make it through. Daisy is totally my BFF, I adore her and miss hanging out with her so much that I just have to audition again.  Where are you going to audition? I'm sure you'll kick some butt!



I live in Austin so I'll be auditioning here. I'm very excited!


----------



## hyperflame

rachaelfig said:


> I checked Attractions, BBB, Character Attendant, Concierge, FSFB, Hospitality, Merch, and Vacation Planner. I would love to do Entertainment but I just can't afford to wait to audition and then wait to hear and then chance being put in the character pool. I'd really love to have my answer (yes or no) before the end of September so I can get my plans squared away.




Same here, I really wanted to try out for Entertainment, but I just can't take the chance that I might not make the cut, and then have all the other roles filled up.


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

question...

its not a bad thing to have checked off a lot of roles right? I mean you pick your top three during the interview, and if those three are filled you can just go down the list. thats the idea?

i think im just making myself nervous. but now im not sure.

=/


----------



## StaceyDarling!

So, since I didn't decide to go to college until next fall, I decided to do the CS this Spring! So excited. Already applied.


Who else is pumped?

Anyone have any ideas on what phone interviews are like?


----------



## Simple_Motions

.


----------



## ashliejere

> question...
> 
> its not a bad thing to have checked off a lot of roles right? I mean you pick your top three during the interview, and if those three are filled you can just go down the list. thats the idea?
> 
> i think im just making myself nervous. but now im not sure.
> 
> =/




No, it's not a bad thing at all. I only checked off six and I'm worried I didn't check off enough. You pick your three during your interview and they ask you questions on those three. The way I understand it is, they will try to get you into those three but there's no guarentee that you'll get your top three. 

I know what you mean though. I wasn't expecting to pass so after I did..I was like oh, crap...something must be wrong. ha.


----------



## NicoleRose

still havent done the web interview. i just need to suck it up and do it lol i'm just so afraid. i've waited a year for this to open and now i'm procrastinating


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Aww, don't worry! It's not *so* bad. It's just annoying. And nerve-wracking. Once I got it over with I realized it wasn't so terrible...I still hate it, though. A lot of the questions are really easy. You just have to stay focused, be consistent, and not put a lot of 'neutral' answers. Or just don't put any.


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

thanks for answering. 

im glad im not the only one who thinks that though. i just cant wait to hear back already. this is the worst part, waiting for the interview then waiting to get an accpetance letter/email.


----------



## NicoleRose

Pure_Imagination said:


> Aww, don't worry! It's not *so* bad. It's just annoying. And nerve-wracking. Once I got it over with I realized it wasn't so terrible...I still hate it, though. A lot of the questions are really easy. You just have to stay focused, be consistent, and not put a lot of 'neutral' answers. Or just don't put any.


Thanks for the advice! really every little bit is helping!! i'll probably just do it tomorrow, my mom had a baby this morning so i'm a little jumbled up today lol


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Oh wow!!!!! Congrats! Definitely, spend some time with your family!


----------



## NicoleRose

thanks!! lol i've been stuck at home with my other little sisters all day, we were only at the hospital for a couple hours today but i'm afraid if i do the app today my mind will be too distracted

you've been really helpful though! all your posts, really! thanks so much!
if you ever want to chat, IM me on aim


----------



## Pure_Imagination

No problem! It really helped me with everyone giving advice before I took the assessment, so I'm glad to return the favor


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck everyone! 



impsythealmighty said:


> I applied last night and filled out that LONG questionnaire, and made it through, woo! It's so nice not to have to fax stuff in this time! Unfortunately I forgot to call and schedule my interview today. Whoops! I put down Entertainment, Character Attendant, Attractions, and Merch for my roles, gonna fly up to Chicago and audition like I did last time. Really hoping to get entertainment again, it was SUCH a blast! Good luck to everybody! =D



Hey Molly! I'm glad you're applying to go back- hope to see you in Jan!



CursedCarolers said:


> I hope you're joking.



Nope, the PP is not joking.


----------



## Yashua

Who didnt past the web-based interview??


----------



## NicoleRose

Yashua said:


> Who didnt past the web-based interview??


i know of about 3 or 4 people from the facebook group


----------



## atmtcprincess

My interview is in 14 mins!!!  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## ashliejere

Good luck!


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

good luck! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## atmtcprincess

ashliejere said:


> Good luck!





Lauren in wonderland said:


> good luck! Let us know how it turns out!



Thanks guys!  I think it went fairly well.  My interviewer was Kristy or maybe it's Christy.  I put concierge, merchandise, and vacation planner down as my top choices.  She asked if I had any experience with concierge and I told her no and those were the end of the questions about that lol.  I'm guessing I won't be getting that one.  I got questions about merchandise and vacation planning.  I also told her I was interested in hospitality, attractions, transportation, and character attendant.  She asked me why I wanted to work for Disney in addition to the role questions and we talked about some of the courses.  The interview lasted for about 20 mins.  She was about 15 mins late calling me but she apologized.  She said it could take between 4-6 weeks to hear a decision but it could be as soon as 1-2 weeks.  So now comes the hard part, waiting to hear back from them.  It's going to be a long (hopefully not) 6 weeks.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ I'm sure your interview went fine! Sounds like you had a good experience!

So now I guess I shouldn't put concierge so high up on my list, lol, I have no experience either.

If you don't mind me asking, were the questions the same situational questions that have been talked about the Disboards and Disney sites before, or did you notice anything new?


----------



## atmtcprincess

Pure_Imagination said:


> ^ I'm sure your interview went fine! Sounds like you had a good experience!
> 
> So now I guess I shouldn't put concierge so high up on my list, lol, I have no experience either.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, were the questions the same situational questions that have been talked about the Disboards and Disney sites before, or did you notice anything new?



I would go ahead and put it.  You never know really.

The questions were the same.  She didn't ask anything that I hadn't read before. 

This reminded me of a few things that I never saw mentioned though:

-I don't know if this is always the case but I could hear her typing my responses and making notes so don't let it throw you off
-You'll spend about 5-10 mins going over stuff on your application and verifying information


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

atmtcprincess said:


> Thanks guys!  I think it went fairly well.  My interviewer was Kristy or maybe it's Christy.  I put concierge, merchandise, and vacation planner down as my top choices.  She asked if I had any experience with concierge and I told her no and those were the end of the questions about that lol.  I'm guessing I won't be getting that one.  I got questions about merchandise and vacation planning.  I also told her I was interested in hospitality, attractions, transportation, and character attendant.  She asked me why I wanted to work for Disney in addition to the role questions and we talked about some of the courses.  The interview lasted for about 20 mins.  She was about 15 mins late calling me but she apologized.  She said it could take between 4-6 weeks to hear a decision but it could be as soon as 1-2 weeks.  So now comes the hard part, waiting to hear back from them.  It's going to be a long (hopefully not) 6 weeks.



Oh my gosh its so exciting its starting for all of us! We've been reading about it for so long but it's finally time to interview! Mine is tomorrow and I'm so excited/nervous!


----------



## hyperflame

I just called in and scheduled an interview for this Thursday at 10:15 AM, so I'm really getting excited/nervous at the moment.

By the way, I didn't wait at all to get to the scheduling person, I just hit a few options on the telephone prompt and then someone immediately picked up. So if you're still waiting to schedule your phone interview, call now and schedule!


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

atmtcprincess said:


> This reminded me of a few things that I never saw mentioned though:
> 
> -I don't know if this is always the case but I could hear her typing my responses and making notes so don't let it throw you off
> -You'll spend about 5-10 mins going over stuff on your application and verifying information




when i interviewed for fall 09 i heard typing too. it wasnt a huge distraction though. I think i was too worried about the questions to come to notice anything like that.


----------



## DisneyLover0331

I just wanted to say thank you to every one who has been posting on this thread. I did the web interview on Friday and missed the time to call in to schedual an interview by an hour so I had to call today.... After dealing with an "incomplete application" (apparently I didn't type in my presentation code... oops) and them saying that I applied for the wrong one and would need to reapply (system error on their side.... They had my correct application) I finally was able to get an interview schedualed for tomorrow night... I am soo nervous but so excited at the same time! Congrats to every one who has already done their interview and hopefully since we all applied early we wont have to wait the dreaded 6 weeks to hear.

Good luck every one!


----------



## disaddiction828

hi i just wanted stop in and announce that I filled my application and scheduled my interview today. I have never been on this topic and after filling it, I thought it would be a smart place to begin posting/ reading to get pointers on my interview i have on thursday at 9:45 am. I look forward to getting to know you all and hopefully see you in January down at Disney


----------



## DisneyFan2000

Ahh help. my internet shut down at the next step part of the application process. And when i try to do the exisitig application part it says my application has been admitied. But I dont know what to do next!ahhh
can anyone help? 

Thankz!


----------



## GhillieGirlBelle1987

send an email to recruiting tech support explaining your internet problems (mine did the same thing)  send them your presentation completion code, and if you got to the web interview your 10 digit number, also send an email to the gallup email address, hopefully they can check your app and fix it.


----------



## atmtcprincess

Good luck to everyone that has upcoming interviews!!


----------



## Aiden

I have my interview Wednesday at 10:45 PM with Denise! I'm so excited!


----------



## Toffy

I just had my interview with Danielle (I *believe that was her name... I'm horrible with names and will make heavy use of the CM name tags heehee ). There was one point where I studdered myself out, but other than that, it went FANTASMIC. She asked everything out of order actually haha, she started with the why work for Disney, then did roles, and then at the end went over the requirement questions etc. But it still went well, apparently I was her first interviewee  I'm gonna create a blog/vlog later with all the details, but there really wasn't any new questions we don't know about, minus the new audition rule (see the thread I just created). Oh, and she loved the fact I ended with "have a magical day!" haha


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ Congrats on a great interview!!!!

I have my interview tomorrow at 9:15 AM!!!!!!! I can't believe it's so close!!!!! I finally told some people at work today that I was doing the program, and they thought it sounded like a great idea! One girl even knew someone who did the program and said that person really liked it! I'm SO excited! Tomorrow's the day I've been waiting for all summer, that's so surreal!


----------



## khristinel

atmtcprincess said:


> Thanks guys!  I think it went fairly well.  My interviewer was Kristy or maybe it's Christy.  I put concierge, merchandise, and vacation planner down as my top choices.  She asked if I had any experience with concierge and I told her no and those were the end of the questions about that lol.  I'm guessing I won't be getting that one.  I got questions about merchandise and vacation planning.  I also told her I was interested in hospitality, attractions, transportation, and character attendant.  She asked me why I wanted to work for Disney in addition to the role questions and we talked about some of the courses.  The interview lasted for about 20 mins.  She was about 15 mins late calling me but she apologized.  She said it could take between 4-6 weeks to hear a decision but it could be as soon as 1-2 weeks.  So now comes the hard part, waiting to hear back from them.  It's going to be a long (hopefully not) 6 weeks.



That's weird because I had her too and I had Concierge as one of my top adn told her straight up that I had no hotel experience and it seems like that's the one we talked about most. Idk what to think though because I only got like 1 real "question" about the my top roles and then we talked about Attractions which wasn't one of my top but on my list. Hopefully we both get in!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Good luck this morning Pure! Mine is at 1:45...don't know how I'm supposed to be able to focus in two classes before that!! Eekk!! I can't believe it's finally here...I think Pure said it best: it's so surreal!!
And congrats to those that already interviewed! It sounds like they went great!!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ Thanks!!!!! I'm so nervous right now! I'm trying to eat some cereal because I was hungry, but now I feel more like I might be sick  I think I might have to try watching some Doctor Who or something to calm my nerves.


----------



## DisneyFan2000

Wooo!!!! Phone interview tomorrow at 10:15 Pm with Kim! Im Soooooo excited =D

   Side Note....When you guys called the appt number did it sound a little scratchy or staticie at times?


----------



## RyeCrimsonMoon

DOasDREAMERSdo said:


> Good luck this morning Pure! Mine is at 1:45...don't know how I'm supposed to be able to focus in two classes before that!! Eekk!! I can't believe it's finally here...I think Pure said it best: it's so surreal!!
> And congrats to those that already interviewed! It sounds like they went great!!



I know exactly how you feel! Mine is right behind yours at 2:15 today, and I have to get through one more class today then eat lunch. My first class I decided to write out some questions I remembered and write out my answers again just to get them down. 

Good luck to everyone interviewing today and the rest of the week (and so forth). And I hope everyone did well in their interviews that already went!


----------



## rachaelfig

Mine is in 17 minutes! I'm so excited!!! Slash really nervous..


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Okay, so now that I've nearly had a heart attack from nerves...

I think the phone interview went pretty well!!!! I wasn't asked nearly as many situational questions as I thought they would ask. They asked me a lot more about my work experience than I expected them to. I was asked a lot about multitasking. I just answered everything the best that I could, and I'm nervous about a couple of my answers. I'm not really sure if they're what they were looking for.

I think if anything will help it'll be retail experience and the fact that I applied early. I mean, she asked a LOT about my retail experience. I was okay with that, though. 

She did ask about QSFB, but she also asked about FSFB. You might want to be prepared for that, I guess. 

My advice would be to think of how you can related your work experience to Disney. That might help you answer some of the questions. I had to talk a lot about customer service and, like I said, multitasking, so you might want to think about that too. 

Good luck to all who have not interviewed! 

I guess all I can do now is wait. I really don't know how to feel about the interview being over. I waited all summer to get to do the interview, and now it's done with. What do I do now? Lol. I'll just hope for the best! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

i have like an hour and a half just about until my interview... im about to throw up from nerve, yet im pretty excited. im probably going to have so much nervous laughter its crazy.

good luck to everyone who interviews today!

eeekkkk!


----------



## rachaelfig

Okay so I just finished mine and I have NO IDEA how it went! It was only 11 minutes! My interview last time went for 37 minutes! I wasn't asked very many questions at all - only one about Attractions and one about Merch, one about my work experience, and one about why I wanted to work there. 

GAHHHHHHH........ has it been two to three weeks yet??????

My interviewer was sooo nice though, so that made me feel better. She said 'great' after all my answers, and even had a mini conversation agreeing with me after I said how Disney would fit into my future plans. 

I really really really really hope I get in this time.

Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## thatbelle

Lauren in wonderland said:


> i have like an hour and a half just about until my interview... im about to throw up from nerve, yet im pretty excited. im probably going to have so much nervous laughter its crazy.
> 
> good luck to everyone who interviews today!
> 
> eeekkkk!



lol.  Same feelings here!  
My interview will be right after yours.  Good luck to you and everyone else! May we all meet in person at Disney


----------



## thatbelle

Lauren in wonderland said:


> i have like an hour and a half just about until my interview... im about to throw up from nerve, yet im pretty excited. im probably going to have so much nervous laughter its crazy.
> 
> good luck to everyone who interviews today!
> 
> eeekkkk!



lol.  Same feelings here!  
My interview will be right after yours.  Good luck to you and everyone else! May we all meet in person at Disney


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I'm SO nervous. I was told 2-3 weeks too! I wonder what it means that different people are told different time lengths?


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

I just got off the phone with Nancy- I think my interview went really well! 
She asked me about my previous CP and how I liked it; then about the jobs I currently work at and how I like them 
and then there were some situation questions about how I would help people...
Then she just asked about what I thought my ideal work environment would be, do I like being outside, and Why I want to be a character performer
At one point she made it sound like I was in so I'm really excited and can't wait to hear back!!


----------



## DisneyFan2000

How long does it normally take to get an answer back after the phone interview?


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Oh my goodness my interview is less than 45 minutes!!! I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## dnoyes

DisneyFan2000 said:


> How long does it normally take to get an answer back after the phone interview?



My daughter is doing the program now. When she interviewed they told her in 3-4 weeks she would find out by mail but 9 days later she got an e-mail that said she made it. So keep checking your e-mail and good luck to all of you.


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

6 MINUTES! 
Ahhh


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ Good luck!!!!!

I'm hoping the wait will go by really fast once school gets here. I keep telling myself I managed to wait all summer for the interview, I can manage a few weeks for the response. I'm just so nervous!!!!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

I just finished! It was only about 14 minutes long! :/Don't know what that means. 
But she said that she'd be forwarding the document from my interview to my recruiter and they would be making a decision, and I would receive that decision in about 2-3 weeks in the mail. I'm so nervous! It was such a blur! 
She didn't ask as many questions as I had thought she would, but there was only one I think that I hadn't really been able to prepare for!
So...it's out of my hands! I don't know what's worse...before or after the interview!!
*crosses fingers*


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

my interview lasted 15 mins, almost exactly. she told me i'd be hearing  a response in about 4 weeks. maybe because we all applied so early the wait period is less? i dont know but im super nervous. i had a coughing fit i the middle of my interview. of course. she asked me about my work experiece a lot. im just really nervous, i hope i made it.


----------



## RyeCrimsonMoon

Ahh! I'm done! A lot of weight has been lifted now. It was about 10 minutes, but she did ask me about my work experience (I use to work in a theme park, so I could compare a lot with Disney). I may have messed up in one part, but then I corrected myself and hopefully didn't sound like a crazy person.

I only got questions about costuming, so I hope that's what I get! It was defiantly my first choice!


----------



## GhillieGirlBelle1987

The waiting is killing me!  This is something I have dreamed about my whole life.   I have an interview at 10:15 thursday.  I just don't want to disney word vomit on the telephone, my boyfriend kicked me out his apt last night because i was talking about the cp all night long (whats funny is he loves disney about as much as me).

ryecrimsonmoon, saw your countdown turning 21 and going to dragon con, fun.  I am incredibly jealous


----------



## Pure_Imagination

You know, I think sometimes the short time might just be because some people talk faster than others, and some people take a little longer to go into detail on their answers. I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing. Also, if your interviewer saw that you had a lot of experience in one area they might have just skipped over the questions for it. 

I wonder if they're asking more experience-based questions and seem to really be trying to place people where they're experienced is due to cost issues. Maybe they're wanting to spend less money and time on training. They could be looking for people who are already familiar with certain areas so they don't have to do as much training.

At the same time they're probably really paying attention to your personality and what kind of work environment you like best and work best in.


----------



## DisneyFan2000

God I hope i get accepted... i really need to get out of my home. ughh 4 other siblings.. not exactly the Brady bunch around here -_- and they all accuse me of being the favorite.....and to top it off I'm stuck at community college for now so i cant even live in a dorm.......far....far....away


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

So all I can think about is the phone interview that I have tomorrow morning. What im really not looking forward to is the wait for the response. I think ill go crazy before i get my letter. Also, If I do get accepted what role will i get? I hope that ill enjoy it. I hope that it is early enough that i will get my choice. First im hoping for attractions which is no surprise. my fallbacks are transportation and main entrance operations. Piloting a monorail would truly be a dream come true! and those parking trams can be a lot of fun too. I am so excited for the possibilities!


----------



## rachaelfig

What I thought was kind of interesting was that my interviewer asked which positions I was most qualified in, not my top three choices. I had to say that I had the most experience in Merchandise, because I do, but that I really wanted to do Attractions and Merch would only be my second choice. (My third choice was any of my other choices; I don't really care. I just want to go.) I got 1 question on Attractions and 2 on Merch. This makes me think that if I get in, it'll probably be for Merch. 

But what I'm wondering is, can they really use experience as a way to make the majorities of the placements? Because Attractions must take an extremely large percentage of the incoming CPs and I know there can't be that many people who have experience running rides. Or at least not as many people who have experience in retail or the food industry (although I know these areas need a large number of CPs as well.)

I guess we'll have to wait till the letters start arriving to find out!


----------



## disaddiction828

well if they go with where you have experience at that would be sweet with me. Due to the fact I have worked at a theme park for attractions and know the procedures and all... Even though its not that hard just common sense is needed


----------



## CursedCarolers

I don't like the idea of all this experience based question stuff. My jobs have been pencil pushing desk jobs. I want to go to Disney to get away from that and get some real experience out with people.

Not that there's any (well, not many) jobs that don't require working with people...just I don't want to seem under-qualified. I'm sure I can do this, I just don't want to be nixed before I get the chance.


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

CursedCarolers said:


> I don't like the idea of all this experience based question stuff. My jobs have been pencil pushing desk jobs. I want to go to Disney to get away from that and get some real experience out with people.
> 
> Not that there's any (well, not many) jobs that don't require working with people...just I don't want to seem under-qualified. I'm sure I can do this, I just don't want to be nixed before I get the chance.



I think you'll do fine. They see your past work experience so if they see you havent a lot of "people time" i'm sure they ask you differnt questions. Probably more like "why do you want this job" and example type things as well.


----------



## hyperflame

rachaelfig said:


> What I thought was kind of interesting was that my interviewer asked which positions I was most qualified in, not my top three choices. I had to say that I had the most experience in Merchandise, because I do, but that I really wanted to do Attractions and Merch would only be my second choice. (My third choice was any of my other choices; I don't really care. I just want to go.) I got 1 question on Attractions and 2 on Merch. This makes me think that if I get in, it'll probably be for Merch.
> 
> But what I'm wondering is, can they really use experience as a way to make the majorities of the placements? Because Attractions must take an extremely large percentage of the incoming CPs and I know there can't be that many people who have experience running rides. Or at least not as many people who have experience in retail or the food industry (although I know these areas need a large number of CPs as well.)
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait till the letters start arriving to find out!




I'm pretty much in the same position you are. I have loads of Merchandise experience, but for Disney, I wanted something new, so I didn't check off the Merchandise role. 

But I would bet that Disney defines "experience" very liberally; i.e. if you have experience interacting with people (whatever that experience may be), then you're safe for many Disney roles that are "people-facing".

And let me be brutally honest: We're in one of the worst economic conditions since the Great Depression, Disney can afford to demand experience and still get many qualified applicants.

Here's a question for the people who already had their phone interviews, and are reporting interview times of 10-15 minutes: Do you have plenty of experience in jobs that interact with people?


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Hyperflame,
I had one of the short interviews and I do have a lot of guest experience. I've worked for 2 and a half years at a popular store in a tourist-destination mall.


----------



## Pure_Imagination

For the short interviews, they could have just skipped over some of the questions because they knew you had experience. Plus, like I said before, it could just depend on how fast you talk vs. other people, how long it took you to answer, etc.


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

What's up everybody?

I had my interview this morning and it went very well! I am very excited to hear back. My interview was only 11 minutes but I think that it is because I answered my questions very throughly so there was no need for second questions on some things. My first choice as you all know was attractions so she asked me the Space Mountian question and then we got to talking about my second choice Transportation. She asked me a few questions about the Monorail so now im really hoping that I get offered the position as a monorail pilot. That would be sweet! Anyways they told me i would here in 2-3 weeks which i believe is a great thing. They most likely send out acceptance letters out first and the 4-6 week people may be the maybes that get in and sadly the rejections. anyways Ill let you all know when i get my letter!!!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

NotSoLittleAviator said:


> What's up everybody?
> 
> I had my interview this morning and it went very well! I am very excited to hear back. My interview was only 11 minutes but I think that it is because I answered my questions very throughly so there was no need for second questions on some things. My first choice as you all know was attractions so she asked me the Space Mountian question and then we got to talking about my second choice Transportation. She asked me a few questions about the Monorail so now im really hoping that I get offered the position as a monorail pilot. That would be sweet! Anyways they told me i would here in 2-3 weeks which i believe is a great thing. They most likely send out acceptance letters out first and the 4-6 week people may be the maybes that get in and sadly the rejections. anyways Ill let you all know when i get my letter!!!



I wouldn't scare people with that kind of guessing! It could go either way- or there could be no rhyme or reason to it. Those of us who were told 2-3 weeks might still be waiting up to 6 weeks. Maybe it depends on what recruiter you got or roles you picked.


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Umm...has it been 2-3 weeks yet? :]


----------



## disaddiction828

So I can not narrow down to a third and final place to work... I want to do attraction, so I have that as the number one (plus I have a tun of experience) and then I have concierge as my second one but then I have no idea for a third one... Any ideas???

My interview is tomorrow at 9:45 am, and I guess I am just very nervous and scared for tomorrow morning!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Put either ones you are most qualified for or ones that need a lot of people/aren't too selective. They seem to be looking a lot more at how experienced you are at certain roles this year.


----------



## krisTXyn

my interview is tonight at 6:45

and so far (i've changed it MANY times) my list is this

attractions (i REALLY want KS, or at least something with an awesome costume or spiel) 
hospitality (do i need to have hotel expierence?)
character attendant
merchandise
concierge

i'm nervoussss

QUESTION:
did they ask what season you wanted to work? like Spring or Spring advantage? because i STILL can't decide.....help?


----------



## disaddiction828

So you could change to the advantage if you sent an application in for the regular one? or while your down there can you extend to the advantage program?


----------



## krisTXyn

disaddiction828 said:


> So you could change to the advantage if you sent an application in for the regular one? or while your down there can you extend to the advantage program?



i thought when you sent in the application that it go for either, then they would ask you which one you prefer, honestly i was so nervous while filling out everything i don't even remember :/

but i would love to just do reg spring, then extend. but i thought it you extended then you had to find your own apartment, and idk if i could afford that, i just kinda wanted to do SA and stay in the CP apartments, 

or do i have this all wrong? lol


----------



## disaddiction828

I really do not know it is the first time I am applying. I looked at my application and it does not have anywhere stating which one I would do.


----------



## Elenadc

They'll ask you during the interview which program you would prefer.  I told my interviewer I was leaning towards Advantage, but would do either, so you don't have to firmly pick only one.

As for extending, if you extend you still live in CP housing, but you might be asked to change apartments within the complexes.  A couple of my roomates extended and the were moved from Vista to Chatham, but they were still in CP housing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## disaddiction828

Great that helps with a question that I was not thinking of until krisTXyn brought up


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

hyperflame said:


> Here's a question for the people who already had their phone interviews, and are reporting interview times of 10-15 minutes: Do you have plenty of experience in jobs that interact with people?



to answer your question: yes.


----------



## disaddiction828

then that can explain the shorter interview time


----------



## Toffy

So am I the only one who's interview ran a grand total of *25* minutes?  I'm trying to decide if that's a good thing or if we just took things slower than normal or something hehe 

Either way.... these are gonna be the slowest weeks of my life


----------



## CLAYINCT

So I had my interview at 2:15 today. I'm sitting there waiting for the call and the phone starts to ring. I answer it, and go "HELLO, HELLO, HELLO?", to no response. Then I hit speakerphone and say Hello twice more. THEN, my phone goes back to the main screen. I frantically sit and wait, thinking the phone call did not go through and that Disney would call me back (I even try to call back, but since it was blocked, that didn't work). Two minutes later, I get a voicemail saying I missed my interview and if I was still interested in the college program to reschedule my interview. How I love my life!!!


So I guess my phone dropped the call on my end, but on the other end it still rang, because I definitely answered the call. So now its rescheduled for Friday at 10:15, but I really hope this doesn't screw up my chances of being accepted.

UGGH.


----------



## krisTXyn

Elenadc said:


> They'll ask you during the interview which program you would prefer.  I told my interviewer I was leaning towards Advantage, but would do either, so you don't have to firmly pick only one.
> 
> As for extending, if you extend you still live in CP housing, but you might be asked to change apartments within the complexes.  A couple of my roomates extended and the were moved from Vista to Chatham, but they were still in CP housing.
> 
> Hope this helps!



ohh ok, thanks! 
and also about extending, say i do spring, and want to extend, can i extend and work during the summer, then leave for home in like august? or is extending when you go to the fall season too...lol sorry for all the questions, my interview is in an hour and 15 minutes, i'm freaking out!


----------



## krisTXyn

disaddiction828 said:


> Great that helps with a question that I was not thinking of until krisTXyn brought up



yeah i made a list of questions i'm gonna ask them, just some things that i couldn't find online, 



i'm just trying to waste time until my interview, and not think about it.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

krisTXyn said:


> ohh ok, thanks!
> and also about extending, say i do spring, and want to extend, can i extend and work during the summer, then leave for home in like august? or is extending when you go to the fall season too...lol sorry for all the questions, my interview is in an hour and 15 minutes, i'm freaking out!



When you extend from Spring you first extend to the end of Spring Advantage (the end of summer). Then after some point into the summer, you can extend again into the Fall and leave in January.


----------



## krisTXyn

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> When you extend from Spring you first extend to the end of Spring Advantage (the end of summer). Then after some point into the summer, you can extend again into the Fall and leave in January.



oh ok! thanks  that helps a lot


----------



## krisTXyn

gah! interview is over, lol

i think it went awesome, and i hope she thinks so too  lol

i interviewed with trisha, and she said that i was her first interview of this season, so there was a few technical difficulty, but everything went great 

she asked about attractions and hospitality, and character attendant too

i realllyyyyy hope i get attractions (i did get the dreaded space mountian question, but i took advice from someone on here who said that TTA went through space mountian too, so i said something about suggesting that, and she was like "i'm surprised you did you research!" she sounded happy 

but like i said, i reallyyyy hope i get attractions, i kinda want a spiel ride, like KS or something like that

but i have a feeling i'm gonna get character attendant, just because i have a lot of expierence in that, since i used to work at chuckecheese and practically had to be a character attendant to chucke, 

but yeah, i think it went well, it was 20 minutes long, but i gave long winded answers, lol :/

anyways, she said it would 2 to 3 weeks till i found out, so i'm excited!

DD

good luck to everyone!


----------



## DisneyFan2000

Can anyone tell me what the space mountain question is? my interview is in 45 mins and i have no idea what that question is at all. Thnkz!


----------



## CursedCarolers

DisneyFan2000 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the space mountain question is? my interview is in 45 mins and i have no idea what that question is at all. Thnkz!



I believe it's something like: If a child gets past the first height measurement on space mountain but gets up to you and you find that the child is under the height requirement, what do you do?


----------



## disaddiction828

If a child came up to you and was to short to ride what would you say?


----------



## DisneyFan2000

well i would probably first let the parent know that the child does not in fact meet the height requirement and that one of them may take the child to the entrance and wait for the rest of the party, or suggest maybe riding the TTA or heading into the arcade to play a few games


----------



## ashliejere

aaah. I have 20 minutes till my interview!!!!! I have so much nervous energy. I don't know why exactly but I feel like I'm going to trip over something. Like my name. ha.


----------



## Pecobill

ashliejere said:


> aaah. I have 20 minutes till my interview!!!!! I have so much nervous energy. I don't know why exactly but I feel like I'm going to trip over something. Like my name. ha.



Good luck


----------



## krisTXyn

DisneyFan2000 said:


> well i would probably first let the parent know that the child does not in fact meet the height requirement and that one of them may take the child to the entrance and wait for the rest of the party, or suggest maybe riding the TTA or heading into the arcade to play a few games




i had my interview earlier today, and i said that i would talk to the kid (get down to their level, so that they don't get scared) and tell them kindly that they are too short to ride, but then suggest TTA because it still goes inside the mountian, and give them a sticker or something

(my interviewer was glad i did my research, since i've never been to disney before) 

good luck!


----------



## krisTXyn

ashliejere said:


> aaah. I have 20 minutes till my interview!!!!! I have so much nervous energy. I don't know why exactly but I feel like I'm going to trip over something. Like my name. ha.




thats how i was, just make sure to SMILE, even when you're not talking, i had a smile plastered on my face the whole time, and i think it went well 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ashliejere

thanks guys!!!! 5 minutes!!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Good luck!!!


----------



## DisneyFan2000

PHEWWWW I'm alllllllllllllllllll done! Man that interview was so easy. My interviewer Kim was so nice, she asked allot about my job at the nursing home and how i attend to peoples needs so Im sure that will have alot to do with my acceptance decision.


----------



## Aiden

I just got done with my interview! I feel that it went really well, even though I was so nervous!

First we went over verifying everything, such as name/phone number/address. Then she asked why I wanted to work for Disney, what my favorite part was of my previous jobs, and then she reviewed all the roles that I checked off. Then she asked if I wanted to add housekeeping and QSFB, and I declined. Here are the questions she asked regarding roles:

Attractions: The infamous Space Mountain question.
Hospitality: What I would do if I could not accommodate a guest's certain request for a room (such as smoking/non-smoking or a room with a view).
Main Entrance Operations: Would I be comfortable driving a tram? And since you are the first one's a guest sees during the day, how would you use that to your advantage. (It was a weird question lol)
Merchandise: What would you do if a guest wanted a specific item but you didn't have it in stock?
Recreation: Would you be fine working in the sun all day?

Then she asked if I have ever had roommates and how I would accept cultural diversity. She ended it saying that I'd hear back within 2-3 weeks, and she said that I DEFINITELY should hear back by then lol. I'm taking that as a good sign.


----------



## ashliejere

so my interview is over. I don't know how I feel about it. She was nice, seemingly tired...but it is rather late. I had a list of questions that I expected to hear and she didn't really ask them. She asked a lot about my guest relations, how I multi-task, how would I welcome a guest for hospitality, my best guest relations experience, any negative guest experience that I turned into a positive one. a lot like that. She didn't ask what my fav. character was or the famous math merch. question. Maybe that's because I have experience with merchandise. ? So, she skipped the real in depth questions (I have about four years of experience in it).

I'm worried that since I wasn't asked the questions I expected that maybe it was just pass-the-time questions. She asked me three questions for Merch and Hospitality and a few for CA but it was really heavy guest service related. which makes sense...but has anyone else had that?



> Then she asked if I wanted to add housekeeping and QSFB


 She didn't even ask me if I wanted to add those roles..


----------



## Pure_Imagination

^ I wouldn't worry about it. It sounds like she still asked you a lot of good questions, and they're the kind that don't really need follow-up questions. She might not have asked you about merchandise or something else because she could sense how you would answer from your other answers.


----------



## ashliejere

Maybe. I edited my post a second ago and I added that maybe she didn't ask me so much there b/c I have about four years of experience in Merch. so maybe there was no need. Maybe she knew I would know what to do there. ??? I don't know. I feel a little eh about it.


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

I felt the same as you ashliejere...I was all geared up for a ton of questions and didn't get nearly as many as I had thought I would. I can't help it, I feel really uneasy and I just don't know what to think! I don't want to get my mind set one way or the other.
At least we all did our best, and now we just play the awful waiting game
PS That's us ^^^ hoping there's a space time continuum between time spent on message boards and speediness of response from the CP haha


----------



## grownoats

my interview is at 5pm. getting nervous already. I already know the Space Mountain question, but what is the merch question?


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

grownoats said:


> my interview is at 5pm. getting nervous already. I already know the Space Mountain question, but what is the merch question?



What you would do if someone wanted something that wasn't available in the store...it's pretty common sense :] And good luck!!


----------



## Toffy

grownoats said:


> my interview is at 5pm. getting nervous already. I already know the Space Mountain question, but what is the merch question?



It's fairly simple like doasdreamersdo said... be sure to bring up how you'd call the other stores to see if they'd have the item, offer to call Disney Direct to have it ordered via phone, help them find a suitable alternative, etc.


----------



## disaddiction828

Just got off the phone with my interview! It went well, I was told i should hear back 2-4 weeks. Also with all the roles I checked off I was asked to narrow it down to 2. I picked attractions and Photo. 

But during the interview I was mainly asked about Attractions, Character Assistant, Main Gate.


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

ive been reading all these posts for the past few days about how everyones interview went, and its making me super nervous. but nothing seems really consistant. I feel like reading what everyone had to say that everyone  had a differnt experience and differnt questions asked. This me most likely trying to make myself feel better about the waiting game.


----------



## hyperflame

I just finished my phone interview, which took about 15 minutes. My interviewer was Colleen, and she basically started out by asking me why I wanted to work for Disney (which really surprised me, I thought they would open up with the softball questions and then get progressively harder). I spent about a minute explaining my answer, then she went on to the roles checklist.

I checked off Attractions, Transportation, and Hospitality. She asked me if I wanted to add QSFB, but I declined. I asked her to add Character Performer to my roles checklist, then asked about the new Disney rule (listed in http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2266168 ) that says that Disney will reserve a spot in another role if you fail the audition. She basically said that Disney will not reserve a spot, so I declined to add the Performer role to my checklist. So I don't know, perhaps she doesn't know about the rule, or perhaps the "rule" isn't in full force yet, or whatever.

I got the dreaded Space Mountain question (I answered that I would get on his level and explain to him that it was dangerous, so he should try the TTA which also goes to Space Mountain).

Next I got questions on Transportation. Basically, I stated that I was good with computers, and that if they gave me a day and the operator's manual, I could figure out how to run one.

Then I had questions about Hospitality, which I mostly answered by saying I had experience working retail, so it shouldn't be too much harder to check guests in/out of rooms, answering the phone, etc. However, she asked me if I had experience working in a hotel, so I said no. I don't think I'll be getting that role, unfortunately  .

She finished up the interview with a barrage of yes/no questions, making sure I knew the pay rate, the Disney look, making sure I could work, whether I was enrolled in a college, etc.

Then she asked me if I had any other questions, I told her no (I asked her 2 questions in the course of the interview, and I didn't want to seem greedy). She thanked me, I thanked her, and I hung up.

Honestly, in hindsight, I spoke very slowly, and spent a lot of time explaining my answers (trying to enunciate words clearly through my cell phone, and supporting my answers with references to my application), so my 15 minute interview is probably the equivalent of everybody else's 10 minute interview.

Just as an FYI, my cellphone displayed "PRIVATE NUMBER" when it received the call, so make sure you don't have call blocking, call verification, or whatever turned on that may interfere with the call coming through.

I was told to expect an answer via email in 2 weeks, so I'm taking that as a good sign.

-------------------

Just as an aside, would it be a plus for my application if I had a currently-working Disney cast member vouch for me? One of my professors knows a guy in middle Disney management, and is offering to send a good word for me if I want it. I'm waffling on the idea.



Lauren in wonderland said:


> ive been reading all these posts for the past few days about how everyones interview went, and its making me super nervous. but nothing seems really consistant. I feel like reading what everyone had to say that everyone  had a differnt experience and differnt questions asked. This me most likely trying to make myself feel better about the waiting game.




It doesn't seem that bad honestly. It looks to me that Disney is preferring people with experience (I have about 2.5 years of retail experience) and mostly using these calls for verification of that. Believe me, I was panicking my head off before the call, and it turned out to be very easy. My opinion is, anybody who has had at least a few months of retail experience has enough experience to answer Disney's questions competently.


Now, all I have to do is wait for the longest 2 weeks of my life.


----------



## GhillieGirlBelle1987

just had my interview, think it went well,

asked me what my top three most qualified positions were, 

I told them fsfb (because I have worked as a hostess at two separate restaurants)

But that I was most interested in
Attractions
Main Gate Operations
Transportation

Asked me the space mountain question, cultural diversity question, for attractions spiel question, asked if i was comfortable driving boats and monorails, also how can you enhance the guest experience before they enter the parks.

They said I would find out in 2-3 weeks 

I am just going to be so nervous these next weeks


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

I AM GOING CRAZY!!! Even ask princess_89. It's been a little over 24 hours since my interview which I still that went very well. BUT during the interview she asked me some transportation questions about the monorail. So im hating myself for not makeing that my first choice. Or atlease telling her that i would LOVE to pilot the monorail before I would choose an attraction. I am also kicking myself because I failed to mention my long list of computer experience which again could have helped my chances to be a pilot. So my message to you is this: make a huge list of things that you want to say! I made a page long list and still failed to say some thing that would have helped me ALOT! good luck to everyone! ONE DAY DOWN AND ATLEAST 13 MORE TO GO!

PS What is the ride KS that some of you are talking about. I am truly a Disney nut along with my girlfriend and neither of us can figure it out...


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

Oh! Wait I think i figured it out! Is KS "Kilimanjaro Safaris"?


----------



## NicoleRose

i know i'm a little farther behind than most poeple in the process but i passed my web interview! i've been waiting b/c we havent had real consistent internet connection and i didnt want to risk it going out in the middle of the interview! but everything went fine andd i passed it!!
going to schedule my phone interview in a little while, i'm inside a starbucks right now on my school break and i left the paper with the number in my car lol silly me

i'm excited!
my top role is character attendant and my other top two are hospitality and attractions so if anyone with similar selections has any advice, i'm all ears!!


----------



## CursedCarolers

I was already freaking out about the interview as it was and now I'm nervous because my phone number blocks private numbers. Will they bother to dial *82 before dialing my number if they don't get through the first time? Or can they not give their number away at all costs? Anybody know?


----------



## NicoleRose

i would call your service provider and ask to disable that feature temporarily


----------



## disaddiction828

NotSoLittleAviator said:


> Oh! Wait I think i figured it out! Is KS "Kilimanjaro Safaris"?



that is correct!!!


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

CursedCarolers said:


> I was already freaking out about the interview as it was and now I'm nervous because my phone number blocks private numbers. Will they bother to dial *82 before dialing my number if they don't get through the first time? Or can they not give their number away at all costs? Anybody know?



see if you can have your number unblocked. or try calling the number you called to set up the interview and switch phone numbers if you can. although im not sure if they would give you another date altogether. =\


----------



## Toffy

hyperflame said:


> I asked her to add Character Performer to my roles checklist, then asked about the new Disney rule (listed in http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2266168 ) that says that Disney will reserve a spot in another role if you fail the audition.




That's really weird... My recruiter made a big deal about it


----------



## Pure_Imagination

NicoleRose said:


> i know i'm a little farther behind than most poeple in the process but i passed my web interview! i've been waiting b/c we havent had real consistent internet connection and i didnt want to risk it going out in the middle of the interview! but everything went fine andd i passed it!!
> going to schedule my phone interview in a little while, i'm inside a starbucks right now on my school break and i left the paper with the number in my car lol silly me
> 
> i'm excited!
> my top role is character attendant and my other top two are hospitality and attractions so if anyone with similar selections has any advice, i'm all ears!!



YAY!!!!! I knew you could do it! Congrats!!!!


----------



## NicoleRose

Pure_Imagination said:


> YAY!!!!! I knew you could do it! Congrats!!!!



thanks kelly!!!!! sorry i didnt IM you back earlier today, i was in class

my phone interview is on monday lol my birthday at 4pm with kirsten! 
anyone else have her yet?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I haven't had her, but it's so cool that's on your birthday! Good luck!


----------



## CursedCarolers

*sigh* It's now been 12 minutes and still no call. I get the feeling they're skipping over me because my phone number blocks unknown numbers. 

It's always something...

I'll wait another 10-15 minutes I suppose then I give up.

Edit: they called. I'm pretty sure I did absolutely awful. I still have hope but I'm a lot more nervous now than I was earlier. I just don't think I sounded happy or excited. I just sounded nervous and stupid and rehearsed. I couldn't get through one sentence without stuttering. The questions she asked me were not ones I was familiar with and I didn't get a cheery vibe from her to play off of. She was nice but not very bubbly like the girl I had last time. 

My call only lasted 11 minutes. They said to wait for a letter in 4-6 weeks. 

They asked: why do you want to work for disney? Tell us about your previous work experience. Give an example of how you multitask. Can you think of an example of when you worked unsupervised? What photography experience do you have? and give an example of one time when you've turned a negative situation into a more magical one. 

Then it was the normal stuff.


----------



## heathierose

I passed the wed-based interview!! But missed the disney office hours to schedule my phone interview by 30 minutes so I gotta wait til tomorrow to call!! I've waited a year for this; mainly because I missed fall 09 deadline last year when I found out about it and then I wanted to wait til I'd be 21 so I wouldn't risk any chances of being kicked out if I drank lol.  I was so happy for about 10 minutes til I told my boyfriend who says he has mixed feelings, he wants me to go for me but he doesn't want me to go because well be loosing our house and he doesn't wanna move in with my parents without me.  
I just wanna be happy but I can't without knowing he's happy for me, ya know!

Congrats to everyone who got their phone interviews and wish me luck!


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

CursedCarolers said:


> *sigh* It's now been 12 minutes and still no call. I get the feeling they're skipping over me because my phone number blocks unknown numbers.
> 
> It's always something...
> 
> I'll wait another 10-15 minutes I suppose then I give up.
> 
> Edit: they called. I'm pretty sure I did absolutely awful. I still have hope but I'm a lot more nervous now than I was earlier. I just don't think I sounded happy or excited. I just sounded nervous and stupid and rehearsed. I couldn't get through one sentence without stuttering. The questions she asked me were not ones I was familiar with and I didn't get a cheery vibe from her to play off of. She was nice but not very bubbly like the girl I had last time.
> 
> My call only lasted 11 minutes. They said to wait for a letter in 4-6 weeks.
> 
> They asked: why do you want to work for disney? Tell us about your previous work experience. Give an example of how you multitask. Can you think of an example of when you worked unsupervised? What photography experience do you have? and give an example of one time when you've turned a negative situation into a more magical one.
> 
> Then it was the normal stuff.




im sure you did fine. no need to be nervous. everyone seems to be getting differnt questions and differnt times. nothing is stable, and im pretty sure that might be a good thing.

----> mr. banana grabber?


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

heathierose said:


> I passed the wed-based interview!! But missed the disney office hours to schedule my phone interview by 30 minutes so I gotta wait til tomorrow to call!! I've waited a year for this; mainly because I missed fall 09 deadline last year when I found out about it and then I wanted to wait til I'd be 21 so I wouldn't risk any chances of being kicked out if I drank lol.  I was so happy for about 10 minutes til I told my boyfriend who says he has mixed feelings, he wants me to go for me but he doesn't want me to go because well be loosing our house and he doesn't wanna move in with my parents without me.
> I just wanna be happy but I can't without knowing he's happy for me, ya know!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their phone interviews and wish me luck!



you should just go with it and see how it plays out. you can always deny the inviation in the end if you really dont want to leave your boyfriend. but good luck with it all!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

heathierose said:


> I passed the wed-based interview!! But missed the disney office hours to schedule my phone interview by 30 minutes so I gotta wait til tomorrow to call!! I've waited a year for this; mainly because I missed fall 09 deadline last year when I found out about it and then I wanted to wait til I'd be 21 so I wouldn't risk any chances of being kicked out if I drank lol.  I was so happy for about 10 minutes til I told my boyfriend who says he has mixed feelings, he wants me to go for me but he doesn't want me to go because well be loosing our house and he doesn't wanna move in with my parents without me.
> I just wanna be happy but I can't without knowing he's happy for me, ya know!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their phone interviews and wish me luck!



I know how you feel! My darling boyfriend has very mixed feelings about me going off to Disney for a semester. The longest we've been apart in our 5 year relationship is 4 days! BUT you have to understand that while he is important to you, this CP is an amazing opportunity that will make you so dearly enthusiastic about life and about yourself that you know he'll have to find a way to understand if he's dearly enthusiastic about you! Talk to your DB in depth about other options if he doesn't want to move in with your parents without you. He can try to find a room to rent out in someone else's house or fill in for someone's sublease. If money is the issue, propose some ideas about him finding a program for himself. There are plenty that are work-for-board sort of setups. There are plenty that are short term commitments or no commitment at all to where he wouldn't have to worry about money. Just put in a few hours of work a day and you live for free in some amazing place (or your hometown, as programs such as WWOOF are all over the globe). Try to think proactively and you can find a nice situation for the both of you. 

Congratulations on passing the web interview! I have my phone interview tomorrow!


----------



## ashliejere

CursedCarolers,

Sounds like you had the girl I had. She didn't sound bubbly at all. She yawned during my interview. (It was 10:45 at night, but still I noticed). She didn't say "great" after any of my answers. I fumbled around my answers too. I don't even remember what I said but I know it just came out in a rush so that's probably not a good sign. I feel uneasy about my interview too but I think it's because of the interviewer that I had. She told me to wait 4-6 weeks for my letter. Which I took as a bad sign but maybe that's just what she called it. It's been driving me nuts all day. I try to go over the interview to be like, "well, see...that wasn't such a bad answer" but I just remember being nervous and her sounding bored. ha.


----------



## heathierose

thanks for the advice, it's just real hard because he has 2 kids and a job here but cant afford a 2 bedroom without me. he's so stubborn!


----------



## CursedCarolers

ashliejere said:


> CursedCarolers,
> 
> Sounds like you had the girl I had. She didn't sound bubbly at all. She yawned during my interview. (It was 10:45 at night, but still I noticed). She didn't say "great" after any of my answers. I fumbled around my answers too. I don't even remember what I said but I know it just came out in a rush so that's probably not a good sign. I feel uneasy about my interview too but I think it's because of the interviewer that I had. She told me to wait 4-6 weeks for my letter. Which I took as a bad sign but maybe that's just what she called it. It's been driving me nuts all day. I try to go over the interview to be like, "well, see...that wasn't such a bad answer" but I just remember being nervous and her sounding bored. ha.



Yeah she just had really long pauses after all of my answers so I felt like I should still be talking. An "okay" or "good, good" to bookmark my answers would've been much appreciated. I just kept saying "uhhh and...that's what I did for that" and stuff to finish things off. It's going to look so bad. haha.



Lauren in wonderland said:


> ----> mr. banana grabber?



Why would one banana wanna steal another banana? These are the questions I don't wanna have to answer!


----------



## Jelliebean

I tried for the last fall advantage and didn't get in  I applied really late, though, and I don't think my phone interview went so well. Anyway, I'm trying again and hopefully will do better this time! My interview was just scheduled for Monday night, with Kaylee (I may be spelling that incorrectly), has anybody interviewed with her yet?


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

Jelliebean said:


> I tried for the last fall advantage and didn't get in  I applied really late, though, and I don't think my phone interview went so well. Anyway, I'm trying again and hopefully will do better this time! My interview was just scheduled for Monday night, with Kaylee (I may be spelling that incorrectly), has anybody interviewed with her yet?



I applied for fall 09 and didnt get in as well. I applied in april which was really, but silly me waited for the recuiters to come to my school. then i recieved that unfortunate letter in june. =[ however i had my phone interview on tuesday afternoon so im glad to see someone else decied to try again. good luck!


----------



## Jelliebean

Lauren in wonderland said:


> I applied for fall 09 and didnt get in as well. I applied in april which was really, but silly me waited for the recuiters to come to my school. then i recieved that unfortunate letter in june. =[ however i had my phone interview on tuesday afternoon so im glad to see someone else decied to try again. good luck!



I'm glad to see someone else tried again as well! Good luck to you, too. Hopefully it'll be better for us since we're earlier this year. Also, I talked to a lady last time about what I could do better for next time, and I think that will help me. 

(ooh, also, on a random note, I used to live in NYC!)


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I'm applying for the second time also.

I have my interview in an hour and a half and I've been freaking out all day! I really shouldn't be since I've done this before but I just can't help it!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

My interviewer is 50 minutes late!!! I think they forgot about me 

Does this mean I have to wait until Monday to call and inquire about it?


----------



## Kira

I would call right now and ask! When they offered my interview times they offered one to me @ around 10:30 pm pacific time for tonight, so maybe their still open?


----------



## AngelNeedsMAGIC

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> My interviewer is 50 minutes late!!! I think they forgot about me
> 
> Does this mean I have to wait until Monday to call and inquire about it?



You could call now, but it probably wouldn't make a difference, considering it's not during business hours. You could always leave a voicemail I guess. However, I was told if by chance they don't call, call the following day (during business hours, of course) , and they will take care of it, and set you up another interview. 

It's not a bad thing, I promise. Just imagine they have 50 million applicants. LOL!
My interview was at 11:30 pm. And she called like hella early! 
Good Luck!


----------



## figment427

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> My interviewer is 50 minutes late!!! I think they forgot about me
> 
> Does this mean I have to wait until Monday to call and inquire about it?



I hope you got to do your interview I had mine tonight as well @ 9:15 fortunately mine was on time. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Well they never ended up calling. I'll just call and schedule an interview on Monday and hopefully everything works out. I just didn't want to have an entirely separate day to get nervous about!

Oh well, you do what you can.


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Well they never ended up calling. I'll just call and schedule an interview on Monday and hopefully everything works out. I just didn't want to have an entirely separate day to get nervous about!
> 
> Oh well, you do what you can.



think of it this way you now have a few more days to prepare.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

yeah I suppose its a blessing in disguise.

Has anyone interviewed for character performer this season?

I remember last season they asked how I would act as a character performer and what would I do if a child was frightened.

Did anyone get different questions than those?


----------



## ZoeDisney

I was scheduled for this Thur but when the person called she said they made an error and thought I was applying for WDW. Since I applied for DL it's a different interview process. I was all nervous with my heart literally pumping out of my chest for nothing. I am rescheduled for Mon 630 right after my class. I really wanted to be home in peace and quiet. Oh well, at least I have more time to be prepared. I have to get in. I have to. This is my only chance. I am graduating this semester.


----------



## Toffy

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I remember last season they asked how I would act as a character performer and what would I do if a child was frightened.
> 
> Did anyone get different questions than those?



Yeah I basically got all the same ol questions I've been reading about everywhere... nothin' new (for me anyway )


----------



## Jelliebean

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Well they never ended up calling. I'll just call and schedule an interview on Monday and hopefully everything works out. I just didn't want to have an entirely separate day to get nervous about!
> 
> Oh well, you do what you can.



It'll work out! And now you get more time to prepare. Good luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Well they never ended up calling. I'll just call and schedule an interview on Monday and hopefully everything works out. I just didn't want to have an entirely separate day to get nervous about!
> 
> Oh well, you do what you can.



I'm sorry they didn't call. But good luck with the interview! 



NicoleRose said:


> i know i'm a little farther behind than most poeple in the process but i passed my web interview! i've been waiting b/c we havent had real consistent internet connection and i didnt want to risk it going out in the middle of the interview! but everything went fine andd i passed it!!
> going to schedule my phone interview in a little while, i'm inside a starbucks right now on my school break and i left the paper with the number in my car lol silly me
> 
> i'm excited!
> my top role is character attendant and my other top two are hospitality and attractions so if anyone with similar selections has any advice, i'm all ears!!



Yay! Good luck with the interview.


----------



## CursedCarolers

haha. It's been 10 days since I applied and I'm already anxiously checking my mail. 

Think anyone is going to hear back this week? The shortest amount of time I've ever heard of is 1 week. The longest I've ever heard of was like 8 or 9 weeks. Could really go to any end of the spectrum but I'll be checking daily...juuuuust in case.

btw, here's a dude who is only decent at math but is still a big show off about it:


----------



## Pure_Imagination

CursedCarolers said:


> haha. It's been 10 days since I applied and I'm already anxiously checking my mail.
> 
> Think anyone is going to hear back this week? The shortest amount of time I've ever heard of is 1 week. The longest I've ever heard of was like 8 or 9 weeks. Could really go to any end of the spectrum but I'll be checking daily...juuuuust in case.
> 
> btw, here's a dude who is only decent at math but is still a big show off about it:



Tuesday will mark week one for me, and you bet I'll start getting anxious each time I go out to check the mail!!!!


----------



## hyperflame

Pure_Imagination said:


> Tuesday will mark week one for me, and you bet I'll start getting anxious each time I go out to check the mail!!!!



Are you guys expecting mailed packages or emails? 

My interviewer, at the end of my phone interview, double-checked my email address and specifically told me to expect an email within two weeks.


----------



## NicoleRose

lol i cant remember whether i put my mom's or dad's address so this whole waiting for the mail thing is going to get pretty confusing


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I don't think my interviewer told me either way. I've been checking my e-mails as well


----------



## rachaelfig

My interviewer double checked my email at the beginning but told me to expect to hear something in the mail in 2 to 3 weeks. I'm hoping magically I'll hear something in my email after 1 week, but probably not.


----------



## heathierose

So I have my phone interview in 22 hours and 15 minutes.  Anyone have any tips they wanna give me, I already know what to say about the space mountain question and merch question and why I wanna work for Disney, am I missing anything else? I am already so nervous thinking about it!!


----------



## TiffLuvsDisney

Just be yourself and smile! I had a phone interview for my fall 07' cp! good luck!


----------



## NicoleRose

finished my interview about an hour ago!!
it went really well i think! i really dont have any regrets!
i had kirsten.
at the beginning she told me she scheduled 20 minutes for the interview but it only lasted like 11 minutes and 46 seconds lol
but she asked at the beginning if i'd be willing to add qsfb and i told her i'd be willing to do it but i'd prefer to keep my list as is and she said that was fine
then she asked why i wanted to do the program and my favorite and least favorite job experiences
then she asked my top 3 which was character attendant, hospitality, and attractions
for character attendant she asked why i'd be qualified for it and why i wanted to do it and then asked the scenario question about the child being rude towards a character
then she asked about hospitality and gave me the what if the room a guest requested was unavailable question
then asked about attractions and if i would be comfortable speaking in front of people long spiels and then gave me the famous space mountain question lol
then asked about merch and gave the "what if i a guest wanted an item that was unavailable" question
lol lots of scenario questions
but then she asked the yes or no questions and if i had any questions

all in all, it went really well! i'm very comfortable with it!
she said she was giving it to my recruiter to determine what to do or osmething and i would get something in the mail in 2-3 weeks!!

so excited and relieved lol i was so nervous but i had answers prepared for all the questions so i was happy! 
i only got my tongue tied once but i apologized and started over lol 
kirsten was really nic etoo and had a really high pitched happy voice lol it made me feel comfortable being extra bubbly
and she laughed whenever i tried to be funny so that was good

lol okay i'm done. but thanks to everyone who sent me interview questions and answered my questions!


----------



## rachaelfig

I think I had Kristen too cause that's pretty much how my interview went, including some things word for word. I felt really at ease with her because she was just so bubbly and disney-fied! It really helps I think.


----------



## NicoleRose

rachaelfig said:


> I think I had Kristen too cause that's pretty much how my interview went, including some things word for word. I felt really at ease with her because she was just so bubbly and disney-fied! It really helps I think.


i think it definitely helped! it was easy to play off of her personality lol i consider myself very lucky

the interview almost seemed exactly how i imagined it, nearly too perfect lol that scares me a little. dont want to be too over-comfortable with it!


----------



## Jelliebean

I just finished my interview about 15 minutes ago! I think it went alright. I had Kaylee interviewing me and she was really nice and seemed interested in what I was saying. Mine lasted for about 18 minutes, so I hope I wasn't babbling too much!

Also, at the end when she said I would hear back in 2-3 weeks, I asked her how I would be contacted (since I knew some people here were wondering) and she said that it could be by either email, phone, OR regular mail and that it just depends on the situation and how your recruiter chooses to contact you. So, I guess we have to be on the lookout and cover all bases!


----------



## bittersk

NicoleRose said:


> finished my interview about an hour ago!!
> it went really well i think! i really dont have any regrets!
> i had kirsten.
> at the beginning she told me she scheduled 20 minutes for the interview but it only lasted like 11 minutes and 46 seconds lol
> but she asked at the beginning if i'd be willing to add qsfb and i told her i'd be willing to do it but i'd prefer to keep my list as is and she said that was fine
> then she asked why i wanted to do the program and my favorite and least favorite job experiences
> then she asked my top 3 which was character attendant, hospitality, and attractions
> for character attendant she asked why i'd be qualified for it and why i wanted to do it and then asked the scenario question about the child being rude towards a character
> then she asked about hospitality and gave me the what if the room a guest requested was unavailable question
> then asked about attractions and if i would be comfortable speaking in front of people long spiels and then gave me the famous space mountain question lol
> then asked about merch and gave the "what if i a guest wanted an item that was unavailable" question
> lol lots of scenario questions
> but then she asked the yes or no questions and if i had any questions
> 
> all in all, it went really well! i'm very comfortable with it!
> she said she was giving it to my recruiter to determine what to do or osmething and i would get something in the mail in 2-3 weeks!!
> 
> so excited and relieved lol i was so nervous but i had answers prepared for all the questions so i was happy!
> i only got my tongue tied once but i apologized and started over lol
> kirsten was really nic etoo and had a really high pitched happy voice lol it made me feel comfortable being extra bubbly
> and she laughed whenever i tried to be funny so that was good
> 
> lol okay i'm done. but thanks to everyone who sent me interview questions and answered my questions!



I am suppose to have Kristen on wed at 5:30pm. Im nervous. What is the famous space mtn question? I havent been on the college borads much. So im sorry that this has obv. been said very often. Im nverous and excited at the same time!! I really hope that i can do this program int he spring. I was at disney aug 14-21 and it made me want to do the program that much more. Good luck to everyone that already interviewed and everyone that has yet to interview!!

Oh and if anyone has any pointer please pm them to me! I would really appericate it!


----------



## NicoleRose

bittersk said:


> I am suppose to have Kristen on wed at 5:30pm. Im nervous. What is the famous space mtn question? I havent been on the college borads much. So im sorry that this has obv. been said very often. Im nverous and excited at the same time!! I really hope that i can do this program int he spring. I was at disney aug 14-21 and it made me want to do the program that much more. Good luck to everyone that already interviewed and everyone that has yet to interview!!
> 
> Oh and if anyone has any pointer please pm them to me! I would really appericate it!



if you pm me your email, i'll send you some questions


----------



## heathierose

So last night I was applying for jobs in my area and I got a call when I was applying somewhere from a 407 area code and got all nervous because my interview wasnt supposed to be til 5 hours later.  I answered at it was Disney telling me my interviewer came down with an illness and now I don't have my interview til wed at 945 am!! Now I gotta wait and be all nervous again lol.

Also I have a question:  If I am asked the question: "what would you do if a guests reserved room was unavailable?" whats a good answer for that?


----------



## disaddiction828

Seems through facebook people already are getting accepted... I know of three people


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Ha, I was just about to post that disaddiction!
That's crazy...I'm super nervous now though! 
Agghhhh I can't take this waiting!


----------



## Jelliebean

disaddiction828 said:


> Seems through facebook people already are getting accepted... I know of three people



Really? How?


----------



## disaddiction828

Sorry DoasDreamersdo!

They received an email 8 days after there interview!


----------



## disaddiction828

Sorry doubled posted


----------



## rachaelfig

I got an email from Disney saying thanks for applying and I'll hear back in another 4 to 6 weeks. I'm really glad that I got SOMETHING, but I wish I could have been accepted. I really really really want Attractions and that's what the people who've been accepted have got. But yayyyyy for hearing back!


----------



## disaddiction828

not exclusively some have gotten QSFB as well as Merch


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

So I just recieved an email that says this:

"Thank you for taking the time to interview for the Disney College Program at the Walt Disney World® Resort. You should hear from us again in about 4 - 6 weeks."

Which is making me very nervous. I thought my interview was flawless. Are people accually getting accepted already?


----------



## ashliejere

I think everyone is getting the thank you letter, right? Or do they only send those to people who applied for limited roles? I just got the same letter but I applied for several roles, merch being one of them (and I thought merch was pretty open like QSFB). Is it a good sign to get that letter or is everyone getting it??

If the people who interviewed on Monday (24th) are getting their acceptance/rejection emails..when should the rest of us look for ours? For example, I interviewed on Wed. (26th) should I look for mine in a few days or two weeks?


----------



## rachaelfig

I'm sure not ALL of the people who interviewed on Monday got their acceptance/rejection today. Since QSFB and Merch people got accepted as well as Attractions people it seems to me that Disney is trying to stay ahead in the game taking care of as many people as possible. Maybe those of us who interviewed and asked for a role that needs tons of CPs will hear tomorrow (fingers crossed!) maybe we'll hear next week, maybe we won't hear for another 4 to 6 weeks (hope not!). We're playing the waiting game now.


----------



## disaddiction828

8 days after you interview is the earliest you will hear about acceptance. I have heard of no one hearing of a rejection. But also there are some people who were interviewed on monday but did not hear anything. So even if you do not hear something 8 days after your interview dont get upset.


----------



## hyperflame

disaddiction828 said:


> 8 days after you interview is the earliest you will hear about acceptance. I have heard of no one hearing of a rejection. But also there are some people who were interviewed on monday but did not hear anything. So even if you do not hear something 8 days after your interview dont get upset.



Great, thanks for the news disaddiction. 

I did my phone interview last Thursday, so the earliest I'll hear back is this Friday. I don't have to keep banging on the "Refresh" button on my browser in my webmail .


----------



## AngelNeedsMAGIC

I got the "Thank you letter". blah! But, I have paper work to go through, so I figured I wouldn't get accepted if I do, so soon. 

Congrats on those accepted thus far!


----------



## hyperflame

rachaelfig said:


> I got an email from Disney saying thanks for applying and I'll hear back in another 4 to 6 weeks. I'm really glad that I got SOMETHING, but I wish I could have been accepted. I really really really want Attractions and that's what the people who've been accepted have got. But yayyyyy for hearing back!



Yeah, I got that email as well. I'm kinda scared, since my interviewer told me to expect a response within 2 weeks, and now the email is quoting 4-6 weeks. Plus I'm pretty sure I did awesome on the phone interview.

But if it's just a standard form letter (which some people are saying), then I can rest easier. 

Oh well, I just have to hope for it, Disney has a reputation for magic after all ;-).


----------



## ashliejere

Don't get nervous about the 4-6 weeks thing. Half of us were told 2-3 and the other half were told 4-6. Plus the website says 4-6. So, if it takes 4-6 don't get nervous. I think the 2-3 were for the new e-mail system and honestly, I think the only people who will hear back in 2-3 weeks are the ones who applied for more open roles like QSFB, etc.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Did they get accepted through email or mail?  And everyone is getting the thank you letter.  No need to stress, I got one last semester around this time as well.  I found out I was accepted a week after I interviewed last semester (but I interviewed a month after the season started, so things were flowing a lot better than).

Don't stress yet, life is still good.


----------



## Guyinthehall8

Ok! So I had my interview last night with Kathy, who was a very nice lady. We started with the usual why do I want to work at disney and going over past experience and such. The main roles I discussed being interested in were photopass, attractions, merchandise, and character attendant. She saw on my resume my past experience as a waiter at outback steak house, and since I had selected that on my role sheet, there were a lot of questions there. She asked about my photography skills and such and why I would enjoy that. Then we got into my acting experience (I had put acting as one of my hobbies) and that lasted a little bit and she told me about how her young daughter is a dancer and wants to start acting too. Then we went into a few questions about weather, including what was my favorite type of weather, lol. Then back into role questions, she asked why I would like to do attractions, but indeed did not receive the infamous space mountain question. Then we got into just a ton of background/experience situational questions, like "What is an experience that has happened to you on a job where you managed to keep calm in an emergency?" and after those we went into hotel and hospitality questions, such as my computer experience and then "If you were working on a task at the front desk, a guest walked up, and the phone started ringing, in what order would you deal with those three things?" which seemed pretty basic. We then went through the needed stuff about being in college, age, pay wage, etc. etc. then she realized she skipped the merchandise question and asked the time tested one about out of stock merch. In conclusion, she asked me if I had any questions, and I really didn't, so I said "If you were me, what question would you ask?" and she goes "I would ask "what's stopping you from hiring me right now?"" so I asked that and she laughed and said "We have to go through the process first!" and then we concluded with the usual "Have a magical night" and such. I think it went pretty well, lasted a long time (almost 45 minutes) and they told me I can expect something by 4-6 weeks. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Princess Ash

I just had my phone interview and I have to say it only lasted 18 minutes!  Boy do I hope that's ok because I see that others were longer!  I got the 2-3 week response rate but auditions aren't until the first week in November so I won't know yet...

My picks in order are:

Character Performer
Photopass Photographer
Concierge
Attractions

To track what I have to say with a bit more personality...please visit:

http://cpdisneyprincess.blogspot.com


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Haha no worries disaddiction! Great minds think alike! :]
I got the "Thank you" e-mail too...my heart nearly jumped out of my chest when I saw an e-mail from Disney College Program with the subject "Thanks for interviewing." I thought it was gonna be a rejection!
Whew!!
Here's hoping we hear SOOONNN!!!


----------



## Jelliebean

I just checked and I got the Thank You email as well. I don't think I got it quite so soon last time (I think I got it 3-5 days after interviewing, as opposed to the next day this time). I'm so hoping for a 1-2 week time frame instead of this 4-6 week business!


----------



## DisneyFan2000

OMG! I almost just had a heart attack. I went into my email today and say I had an email from the College Program Recruiter....well it was just the Thanks for applying one....Ha looks like i can continue to bit my nails and check my email every hour


----------



## ashliejere

sneekypeeks...they are getting it through email.


----------



## ZoeDisney

Yea I got the email too, but it said it was from WDW. They are so confused with my application. I applied for DLR. I hope they get things straight. My interview was 18 minutes too! But you know what, I feel good about it. While I was waiting for the phone call I sat on a bench on my college campus. There was a bunch of artwork graffiti on the wall that I didn't pay attention to until I turned around and saw Mickey! Tell me that is not a coincidence!!!


----------



## lala88

yeah i had my interview today also and it was short like 15 minutes so that made me nervous but i had Kristen too and she was very nice but asked me questions like rapid fire. When i saw everyone was getting letters i got nervous because i havnt got one yet but i sounds like people are not getting them until the next day so i hope that is the case!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Thanks Ashli.  I got my thank you note 6ish days after interviewing, so dont' worry just yet =)


----------



## Kira

Guyinthehall8 said:


> Ok! So I had my interview last night with Kathy, who was a very nice lady. We started with the usual why do I want to work at disney and going over past experience and such. The main roles I discussed being interested in were photopass, attractions, merchandise, and character attendant. She saw on my resume my past experience as a waiter at outback steak house, and since I had selected that on my role sheet, there were a lot of questions there. She asked about my photography skills and such and why I would enjoy that. Then we got into my acting experience (I had put acting as one of my hobbies) and that lasted a little bit and she told me about how her young daughter is a dancer and wants to start acting too. Then we went into a few questions about weather, including what was my favorite type of weather, lol. Then back into role questions, she asked why I would like to do attractions, but indeed did not receive the infamous space mountain question. Then we got into just a ton of background/experience situational questions, like "What is an experience that has happened to you on a job where you managed to keep calm in an emergency?" and after those we went into hotel and hospitality questions, such as my computer experience and then "If you were working on a task at the front desk, a guest walked up, and the phone started ringing, in what order would you deal with those three things?" which seemed pretty basic. We then went through the needed stuff about being in college, age, pay wage, etc. etc. then she realized she skipped the merchandise question and asked the time tested one about out of stock merch. In conclusion, she asked me if I had any questions, and I really didn't, so I said "If you were me, what question would you ask?" and she goes "I would ask "what's stopping you from hiring me right now?"" so I asked that and she laughed and said "We have to go through the process first!" and then we concluded with the usual "Have a magical night" and such. I think it went pretty well, lasted a long time (almost 45 minutes) and they told me I can expect something by 4-6 weeks. Fingers crossed!!!!





I had Kathy too! She also asked me the "if you were working and had a guest come up to you/phone ring @ the same time" question as well. This question was one of the few that caught me off guard as I wasn't sure about how to answer it. 

I said I would greet the guest in front of me and make sure it wasn't an emergency then answer the phone and ask them to hold, then return to the guest in front of me and help them. 

How did you answer it?


----------



## Guyinthehall8

Kira said:


> I had Kathy too! She also asked me the "if you were working and had a guest come up to you/phone ring @ the same time" question as well. This question was one of the few that caught me off guard as I wasn't sure about how to answer it.
> 
> I said I would greet the guest in front of me and make sure it wasn't an emergency then answer the phone and ask them to hold, then return to the guest in front of me and help them.
> 
> How did you answer it?



Haha, yeah, that's how I answered it too! Great minds think alike


----------



## sosmember

Hey all, this is my first post on these boards but I have been lurking around since February learning everything I can from all your posts. I'm applying for the CareerStart Program spring 2010 and I have already sent in my paperwork, completed the web interview (this was the part I dreaded most), and scheduled my phone interview for 10:15am tomorrow! I just wanted to say thank you to everyone here for being so helpful. You provided much needed information to fill in the HUGE gaps on Disney's official website (Am I the only one who feels the information provided on the CS and CP websites is a little lacking?). I also want to give a shout out to all the other CS people on these boards since we are kinda the redheaded stepchildren of the Disney programs haha. We are few, but we are mighty!

On a side note, I thought I would tell you my experience so far in applying. I checked every day since July to see if the presentation was up. When it finally was, I watched it and filled out the paperwork. Now, up until this point, I was under the impression that you needed a letter of recommendation. I had already asked my employer if she would write me one and she was happy to but wanted to know if it should be geared more toward education or work. The website didn't say anything about it so I assumed that it would be covered in the presentation (it wasn't lol). So I had to wait 3ish days after the presentation went up until Monday to get the letter and fax and mail it to Disney. This whole time I was following the instructions on the bottom of the application/role checklist. It was only after I watched the presentation again with my parents that I realized the policy had changed and you only had to fax the application/role checklist. Oh well, at least I sent them more than they wanted and not less. I guess a letter of recommendation and a redundant application can't really hurt me. I just wish I could have gotten my paperwork in that much sooner.

Anyway, sorry for the long post but I had a bit of catching up to do! Good luck everybody and thanks again!


----------



## alltvseries

If I watch the e-presentation...do I have to apply right then? can I still go to the presentation @ my school?


----------



## khancock

alltvseries said:


> If I watch the e-presentation...do I have to apply right then? can I still go to the presentation @ my school?



You can, but you really have no need to wait.   I've read that the school presentations cover both disneyland and disney world.  which would mean that unless they are 3 hours, they probably don't really go into depth on either because each one is so totally different.

do the e-pres, apply, pass your personality profile, and then do your telephone interview.  then go to the school presentation for fun.


----------



## NicoleRose

alltvseries said:


> If I watch the e-presentation...do I have to apply right then? can I still go to the presentation @ my school?


if you watch the e-presentation, you can apply whenever you'd like just dont lose the code they show you at the end of the presentation.

and of course you can still go to the presentation at your school!
although its the same exact information lol


----------



## alltvseries

Thanks....I'm really anxious to watch the presentation but I would like to ask a couple of questions to the rep before applying.....


----------



## Princess Ash

sosmember said:


> Hey all, this is my first post on these boards but I have been lurking around since February learning everything I can from all your posts. I'm applying for the CareerStart Program spring 2010 and I have already sent in my paperwork, completed the web interview (this was the part I dreaded most), and scheduled my phone interview for 10:15am tomorrow! I just wanted to say thank you to everyone here for being so helpful. You provided much needed information to fill in the HUGE gaps on Disney's official website (Am I the only one who feels the information provided on the CS and CP websites is a little lacking?). I also want to give a shout out to all the other CS people on these boards since we are kinda the redheaded stepchildren of the Disney programs haha. We are few, but we are mighty!
> 
> On a side note, I thought I would tell you my experience so far in applying. I checked every day since July to see if the presentation was up. When it finally was, I watched it and filled out the paperwork. Now, up until this point, I was under the impression that you needed a letter of recommendation. I had already asked my employer if she would write me one and she was happy to but wanted to know if it should be geared more toward education or work. The website didn't say anything about it so I assumed that it would be covered in the presentation (it wasn't lol). So I had to wait 3ish days after the presentation went up until Monday to get the letter and fax and mail it to Disney. This whole time I was following the instructions on the bottom of the application/role checklist. It was only after I watched the presentation again with my parents that I realized the policy had changed and you only had to fax the application/role checklist. Oh well, at least I sent them more than they wanted and not less. I guess a letter of recommendation and a redundant application can't really hurt me. I just wish I could have gotten my paperwork in that much sooner.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long post but I had a bit of catching up to do! Good luck everybody and thanks again!



You sound very passionate and dedicated to it!  Disney needs and loves employees like you!  How did it go!?


----------



## NicoleRose

lol i'm noticing that i rehearsed for my interview so many times that now looking back on it, i cant remember what i actually said to the interviewer or what i just said while i was rehearsing


----------



## Meg13

sosmember said:


> Hey all, this is my first post on these boards but I have been lurking around since February learning everything I can from all your posts. I'm applying for the CareerStart Program spring 2010 and I have already sent in my paperwork, completed the web interview (this was the part I dreaded most), and scheduled my phone interview for 10:15am tomorrow! I just wanted to say thank you to everyone here for being so helpful. You provided much needed information to fill in the HUGE gaps on Disney's official website (Am I the only one who feels the information provided on the CS and CP websites is a little lacking?). I also want to give a shout out to all the other CS people on these boards since we are kinda the redheaded stepchildren of the Disney programs haha. We are few, but we are mighty!
> 
> On a side note, I thought I would tell you my experience so far in applying. I checked every day since July to see if the presentation was up. When it finally was, I watched it and filled out the paperwork. Now, up until this point, I was under the impression that you needed a letter of recommendation. I had already asked my employer if she would write me one and she was happy to but wanted to know if it should be geared more toward education or work. The website didn't say anything about it so I assumed that it would be covered in the presentation (it wasn't lol). So I had to wait 3ish days after the presentation went up until Monday to get the letter and fax and mail it to Disney. This whole time I was following the instructions on the bottom of the application/role checklist. It was only after I watched the presentation again with my parents that I realized the policy had changed and you only had to fax the application/role checklist. Oh well, at least I sent them more than they wanted and not less. I guess a letter of recommendation and a redundant application can't really hurt me. I just wish I could have gotten my paperwork in that much sooner.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long post but I had a bit of catching up to do! Good luck everybody and thanks again!



sosmember, I sent in a letter of recommendation, too. I had the rules and stuff from January, and I ended up waiting a few days for mine, as well. So you're not alone!

My phone interview is in less than an hour; I'm freaking out!!!


----------



## rachaelfig

I got accepted!!! Attractions Spring 2010!!!!!!!!
Yayyyy!


----------



## Pecobill

rachaelfig said:


> I got accepted!!! Attractions Spring 2010!!!!!!!!
> Yayyyy!



Congrats! How did you get accepted so fast? They told me 4-6 weeks


----------



## Jelliebean

rachaelfig said:


> I got accepted!!! Attractions Spring 2010!!!!!!!!
> Yayyyy!



FANTASTIC! Congrats!


----------



## rachaelfig

Thanks!!!!

In my interview I was told I'd hear by mail in 2-3 weeks (I interviewed last Tuesday). This Tuesday I got a Thank You for Interviewing email which said to expect to hear back in 4-6 weeks. Then I got another email (also titled Thank You for Interviewing which freaked me right the heck out cause I thought it was a rejection). This one started with Congratulations!, and now I'm in!


----------



## Jelliebean

rachaelfig said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> In my interview I was told I'd hear by mail in 2-3 weeks (I interviewed last Tuesday). This Tuesday I got a Thank You for Interviewing email which said to expect to hear back in 4-6 weeks. Then I got another email (also titled Thank You for Interviewing which freaked me right the heck out cause I thought it was a rejection). This one started with Congratulations!, and now I'm in!



Awesome! I'm glad to hear it is taking about a week to hear back. I got the Thank You For Interviewing email the next day after I interviewed. I hope that's not bad! Though, thinking about it, I got it on Tuesday, and a lot of others did as well, so maybe they sent them all at once or something.

Anyway, I'm so excited for you! I HOPE I'll be joining you down there!

Did the email just say Congrats, you're in.. Or did it give you a bunch of information and stuff as well?


----------



## hyperflame

Jelliebean said:


> Awesome! I'm glad to hear it is taking about a week to hear back. I got the Thank You For Interviewing email the next day after I interviewed. I hope that's not bad! Though, thinking about it, I got it on Tuesday, and a lot of others did as well, so maybe they sent them all at once or something.
> 
> Anyway, I'm so excited for you! I HOPE I'll be joining you down there!
> 
> Did the email just say Congrats, you're in.. Or did it give you a bunch of information and stuff as well?



Yup, it definitely seems that the trend is for people to be accepted in 7-8 days. Since I had my interview last Thursday, I'll be waiting anxiously for a Disney email this Friday . 

Huge congrats rachaelfig


----------



## rachaelfig

The email gave me my role and pay, my information to log in to the website, and a place where I could download all the information that would come in the purple folder. I don't know if I'm going to get a purple folder so I just printed it all out. 

The way it seems to have worked is people who interviewed on 8/24 got accepted on Tuesday and Wednesday, and now they're working through the people who interviewed on 8/25, like me. 

I think it's fabulous that they're having such a quick turnaround; hopefully it continues this way for the whole recruiting season. Maybe the web interview made a substantial difference in the number that get phone interviews, I don't know.

So good luck to all you guys!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Congrats!!

I inteviewed on Wen. the 26th so hopefully I'll know by the end of this week

I'm so excited and nervious to find out.  Last time I got the rejection letter

But I feel so good this time


----------



## lala88

CONGRATS!!! I got my thank you for interviewing letter today and i interviewed on tuesday so i think that they were getting the email ready and when they finally did they sent them out fast because i got mine two days later. So i really hope that they are still going to be responding back by the 7th or 8th day because i am not sure how much longer i can wait! and it has only been two days! The other reason why i think i might hear back faster is because it seems like everyone who has been getting in has applied for merchendise and things like that and those are the kind i applied for. I know i am rambling but i am so nervous and excited i need to talk about it
Good luck to everyone else and I will be wishing upon a star for all of you!


----------



## Guyinthehall8

lala88 said:


> CONGRATS!!! I got my thank you for interviewing letter today and i interviewed on tuesday so i think that they were getting the email ready and when they finally did they sent them out fast because i got mine two days later. So i really hope that they are still going to be responding back by the 7th or 8th day because i am not sure how much longer i can wait! and it has only been two days! The other reason why i think i might hear back faster is because it seems like everyone who has been getting in has applied for merchendise and things like that and those are the kind i applied for. I know i am rambling but i am so nervous and excited i need to talk about it
> Good luck to everyone else and I will be wishing upon a star for all of you!



I know exactly how you feel! The waiting is killing me >_<


----------



## Princess Ash

rachaelfig said:


> I got accepted!!! Attractions Spring 2010!!!!!!!!
> Yayyyy!



CONGRATULATIONS!

I just got my "Thank you for interviewing" email today...so I'm waiting...and waiting...and waiting...


----------



## Jelliebean

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I inteviewed on Wen. the 26th so hopefully I'll know by the end of this week
> 
> I'm so excited and nervious to find out.  Last time I got the rejection letter
> 
> But I feel so good this time



That's me as well (rejection letter last time). Hopefully it turns out better this time for both of us!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Jelliebean said:


> That's me as well (rejection letter last time). Hopefully it turns out better this time for both of us!



I'll be praying for us

I just got to make sure I don't get to excited.  I did that last time and I was balling my eyes out


----------



## Pure_Imagination

CONGRATS Rachelfig!!!!!!!

I got accepted for Spring 2010 merchandise!!!! I also got my thank you letter Tuesday. I interviewed last Tuesday morning. I'm so excited!!!! I haven't stopped thinking about it since this morning! I have yet to officially accept my invitation yet because I'm wanting to sit down and have a nice, long, conversation with my parents about it and make sue they understand everything that's going on before I accept.

Good luck to all of you still waiting!!!!


----------



## Guyinthehall8

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I'll be praying for us
> 
> I just got to make sure I don't get to excited.  I did that last time and I was balling my eyes out



Any extra prayer you could spare would be very welcome


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Pure_Imagination said:


> CONGRATS Rachelfig!!!!!!!
> 
> I got accepted for Spring 2010 merchandise!!!! I also got my thank you letter Tuesday. I interviewed last Tuesday morning. I'm so excited!!!! I haven't stopped thinking about it since this morning! I have yet to officially accept my invitation yet because I'm wanting to sit down and have a nice, long, conversation with my parents about it and make sue they understand everything that's going on before I accept.
> 
> Good luck to all of you still waiting!!!!



When did you apply?


----------



## atmtcprincess

I got accepted today!!!!!!   I'll be in merchandising!!!!! This happened so much quicker than I expected.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

atmtcprincess said:


> I got accepted today!!!!!!   I'll be in merchandising!!!!! This happened so much quicker than I expected.



Anyone and Everyone who got excepted plz put down when you applied so I know when to expect if I got excepted plz


----------



## atmtcprincess

I applied on the 20th of August and had my interview on the 24th.


----------



## Princess Ash

> I got accepted for Spring 2010 merchandise!!!! I also got my thank you letter Tuesday. I interviewed last Tuesday morning. I'm so excited!!!! I haven't stopped thinking about it since this morning! I have yet to officially accept my invitation yet because I'm wanting to sit down and have a nice, long, conversation with my parents about it and make sue they understand everything that's going on before I accept.
> 
> Good luck to all of you still waiting!!!!





atmtcprincess said:


> I got accepted today!!!!!!   I'll be in merchandising!!!!! This happened so much quicker than I expected.



Congratulations Ladies!!!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

atmtcprincess said:


> I got accepted today!!!!!!   I'll be in merchandising!!!!! This happened so much quicker than I expected.



CONGRATS!

I know what you mean! It didn't hit me for awhile how soon this was!

It hasn't even reached the 2-3 week mark, though, so if you haven't heard, don't worry!

I applied the first night you could. My interview was last Tuesday morning, I got my thank you letter this past Tuesday, and I got my acceptance letter this morning!


----------



## atmtcprincess

Pure_Imagination said:


> CONGRATS!
> 
> I know what you mean! It didn't hit me for awhile how soon this was!
> 
> It hasn't even reached the 2-3 week mark, though, so if you haven't heard, don't worry!
> 
> I applied the first night you could. My interview was last Tuesday morning, I got my thank you letter this past Tuesday, and I got my acceptance letter this morning!



Congrats to you too!!!!!

I haven't gotten a thank you letter yet.  Maybe that will come tomorrow.


----------



## atmtcprincess

Good luck to everyone still waiting!!!  Hopefully you'll get acceptance letters as quickly as Pure Imagination and me so you won't agonize over it too long!!!


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

wow congratulations to everyone whose been accepted thus far. 
i must say though, all these merch acceptance letters make me nervous. I had my interview tuesday the 25th and still nothing but a thankyou letter. last time this happened, i waited about 7 weeks and was rejected. =/ lets hope everyone gets in this time!


----------



## Jelliebean

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I'll be praying for us
> 
> I just got to make sure I don't get to excited.  I did that last time and I was balling my eyes out



YES. Me as well. I'm really trying not to get too excited. I applied really late last time, so I am hoping that by applying early, I've helped myself some.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

I pray everything turns out right.  I applied around the same time as last time.  Hopefully the results will not be the same


----------



## krisTXyn

gah! i had my interview wed the 26th and it seems all the people who applied tues are getting their letters,
i'm. getting. nervousssss!

good luck everyone! i'll be praying 

ps. i have a question
has anyone who's done the CP, been able to do it, and atill afford to pay around 200 a month for car payments? i have to get a new(well new to me) car soon, and the payments shouldn't be more than 200, but my parents want to make sure i can afford to pay for the car, and also still afford food and whatnot, if i get into the CP.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

krisTXyn said:


> gah! i had my interview wed the 26th and it seems all the people who applied tues are getting their letters,
> i'm. getting. nervousssss!
> 
> good luck everyone! i'll be praying
> 
> ps. i have a question
> has anyone who's done the CP, been able to do it, and atill afford to pay around 200 a month for car payments? i have to get a new(well new to me) car soon, and the payments shouldn't be more than 200, but my parents want to make sure i can afford to pay for the car, and also still afford food and whatnot, if i get into the CP.



I to did my phone interview on Wed. the 26th.  I'm guessing we might be getting emails tomorrow or by the end of the week lol.  I sure hope so


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

I am freaking out now!!! I never got a thank-you email 
I interviewed tuesday and it seems like the tuesday people are getting emails  
I know i shouldn't be worrying but I wish Disney had a pattern with all this...


----------



## sneekypeeks

krisTXyn said:


> gah! i had my interview wed the 26th and it seems all the people who applied tues are getting their letters,
> i'm. getting. nervousssss!
> 
> good luck everyone! i'll be praying
> 
> ps. i have a question
> has anyone who's done the CP, been able to do it, and atill afford to pay around 200 a month for car payments? i have to get a new(well new to me) car soon, and the payments shouldn't be more than 200, but my parents want to make sure i can afford to pay for the car, and also still afford food and whatnot, if i get into the CP.



I have not done the CP, but I have been watching the boards for the past year or so.  Most people say you have around 200 (give or take 50) extra dollars a month.  Some don't even have that if they can't get the overtime.  Unless you want to stay with 7 people in Vista Way, I would consider not having a car.

Sorry it's not good news, and I hope someone can say different.


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

I had my interview Tuesday afternoon and haven't heard anything! :[
I got the thank you this past Tuesday.


----------



## bittersk

Well im going to send everyone who has yet to apply or hear back a little pixie dust.. i think all of us need it. 

And to all who got accepted already... im jealous until i find out if i got accepted! And Congrats.. im sure you all deserve it and i hope in a few short months im working with all of you in merch!


----------



## bittersk

double post because my computer doesnt like me sometimes!


----------



## sosmember

Princess Ash said:


> You sound very passionate and dedicated to it!  Disney needs and loves employees like you!  How did it go!?



Thanks for the compliment! My interview went pretty well I think. My interviewer's name was Colline and she was kind but all business. It lasted exactly 15min and she asked both the space mountain and out of stock item questions (I had checked Attractions, Merchandise, and FSFB). For FSFB she asked me what I thought the responsibilities of that position would be and I basically said greeting guests and seating them at there table. I was pretty nervous but I think I did well. One thing that did strike me as strange was that at the start of the interview she asked to confirm that I was applying for the CareerStart program. After I said yes she asked me if I knew what dates/months were cover by the program (I got the impression that I was the first CS applicant she had interviewed but that she had done several CP interviews). BTW I told her it was Feb-Aug and she thanked me.

Meg13- I'm glad I wasn't the only one haha! I hope your interview went well. Let us know!

To everyone who has already been accepted, CONGRATS! 
To everyone who is still waiting for the interview, study up on these boards and you'll do fine. Good luck!
To everyone in the same boat as me, waiting for their letter, hold on for just a while longer!


----------



## KellBell89

Pure_Imagination said:


> CONGRATS Rachelfig!!!!!!!
> 
> I got accepted for Spring 2010 merchandise!!!! I also got my thank you letter Tuesday. I interviewed last Tuesday morning. I'm so excited!!!! I haven't stopped thinking about it since this morning! I have yet to officially accept my invitation yet because I'm wanting to sit down and have a nice, long, conversation with my parents about it and make sue they understand everything that's going on before I accept.
> 
> Good luck to all of you still waiting!!!!




Congrats!  Ill be doing Merch as well for Spring!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Has anyone been accepted that interviewed on the 26th?


----------



## atmtcprincess

So normally I check my school email on my Blackberry but today I actually logged on using a computer.  I see I have a spam message so I look at it and it's an email telling me that I was accepted into the program.  I could have known I got in 2 days before I got the letter!!  Just thought it was funny and I wanted to let you all know that you might want to check your emails because you could have something already congratulating you.


----------



## NicoleRose

atmtcprincess said:


> So normally I check my school email on my Blackberry but today I actually logged on using a computer.  I see I have a spam message so I look at it and it's an email telling me that I was accepted into the program.  I could have known I got in 2 days before I got the letter!!  Just thought it was funny and I wanted to let you all know that you might want to check your emails because you could have something already congratulating you.



lol well congrats!!
you might want to tell them that the email went into your spam, thats probably things they're trying to figure out while testing the whole email notification
but thats funny!


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

Hey all,
Is there anyone out there who didnt even get a "Thank you" email? It seems like everyone got one except DisneyPrincess89. I recieved mine one week after interviewing and she is on 11 days now and still hasent heard anything. Do you think she should call and make sure all of her information and email is correct? Tell us what you think! Congrats to everyone who got accepted and I hope we'll join you in January!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

sneekypeeks said:


> Has anyone been accepted that interviewed on the 26th?



I interviewed the 26th and nothing has come yet except for the thank you letter   Hopefully something will come soon


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

I'm a Tuesday interviewee. Still just the thank you, and I'm beginning to freak out : /
Not looking forward to this looonnngg weekend...remember, Monday's a holiday...dangit.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I am thinking we will get our letters the beginning of next week (the 26th people).  Was so looking forward to starting the holiday off right.  Oh well, enjoy your holiday peoples!  Only 2 more hours of stress left today, than we can relax for a few days (yea right )


----------



## Babyblue0221

To those of you who have received your offers, (Congrats by the way!) What are the arrival date choices?? Thanks


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

sneekypeeks said:


> I am thinking we will get our letters the beginning of next week (the 26th people).


I'm beginning to lose hope..


----------



## CursedCarolers

I feel like I should be concerned about my letter but I'm not. 

I feel like I've done the application, the interview and now I'm doing the waiting. I've done all I can and although I'll be checking the mail and e-mail eagerly every day I'm not worrying either way. Nothing will affect the outcome. 

I find it strange that I'm this relaxed considering I was freaking out just waiting for the application to go up! haha.


----------



## bittersk

until the week 7 day 1 you have NOTHING to stress about. Maybe your recruiter is just slow, sick of otherwise busy. Dont stress until you need to. Stress is not good for you. I went thorugh a mini anexity attack today and it is not fun.

PS did anyone receive a second Thank you e-mail? I got one today and i saw something in my inbox from the DCP and my heart almost stopped. I only interviewed on Wednesday. Just let me know if anyone got a second thank you email.


----------



## NicoleRose

CursedCarolers said:


> I feel like I should be concerned about my letter but I'm not.
> 
> I feel like I've done the application, the interview and now I'm doing the waiting. I've done all I can and although I'll be checking the mail and e-mail eagerly every day I'm not worrying either way. Nothing will affect the outcome.
> 
> I find it strange that I'm this relaxed considering I was freaking out just waiting for the application to go up! haha.


i'm on the same boat haha
i'm really not all worked up or worried or anything
i mean either they're going to accept me, or they're not
me worrying and being all anal and anxious about it isnt going to change whether i get accepted or not. thats already been decided
so i'm just patiently waiting


----------



## heathierose

i interviewed on Wednesday also and got 2 thank yous lol.  But it's great to not stress out, but for those who want it sooo bad..it feels good to always be talking about it...then again, if you don't get accepted youll have yourself all worked up and then be all upset.  But I am one of those ppl to have my phone in hand waiting for my email! lol atleast we have eachother as support!!


----------



## CursedCarolers

Don't get me wrong, I want it badly too. 

But I guess I did the anxiously waiting thing last time and now I'm just over it. haha. I have school and work as distractions. Oh, lucky me. haha.


----------



## NicoleRose

yea i mean i want this more than anything in the world but really, there's nothing more we can do lol
everyones reading so much into every thing thing and honestly no one knows anything for sure, all these patterns are all made up

i mean i understand why everyones so worked up but i guess i'm just pretty laid back lol


----------



## lala88

i wish i could be more laid back about it but i have been obsessing over this since i applied. i come on these boards like 5 times a day to check and see what everyone else is saying. And then i check my email like 10 times to see if i got it yet. I know i wont get it until at least next week because i only had my interview this tuesday but i still cant stop thinking about it!
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CursedCarolers

NicoleRose said:


> yea i mean i want this more than anything in the world but really, there's nothing more we can do lol
> everyones reading so much into every thing thing and honestly no one knows anything for sure, all these patterns are all made up
> 
> i mean i understand why everyones so worked up but i guess i'm just pretty laid back lol



exactly. People get rejection letters and acceptance letters after 7 weeks sometimes. It doesn't matter how long it takes. It'll come one way or another.

*franticly goes to check e-mail*

There's nothing to panic about. Anywho, I'm off to see if the mailman is here yet. (It's 2 AM)


----------



## NicoleRose

CursedCarolers said:


> exactly. People get rejection letters and acceptance letters after 7 weeks sometimes. It doesn't matter how long it takes. It'll come one way or another.
> 
> *franticly goes to check e-mail*
> 
> There's nothing to panic about. Anywho, I'm off to see if the mailman is here yet. (It's 2 AM)


lol my point EXACTLY


----------



## Pure_Imagination

bittersk said:


> until the week 7 day 1 you have NOTHING to stress about. Maybe your recruiter is just slow, sick of otherwise busy. Dont stress until you need to. Stress is not good for you. I went thorugh a mini anexity attack today and it is not fun.
> 
> PS did anyone receive a second Thank you e-mail? I got one today and i saw something in my inbox from the DCP and my heart almost stopped. I only interviewed on Wednesday. Just let me know if anyone got a second thank you email.



I received a second e-mail with the same subject as the thank you e-mail, but it was an acceptance letter!

I officially got my purple folder in the mail yesterday! Can you believe instead of leaving it on the counter my mom just got the mail on her way out the door and kept it in her car all day?? She was like "I didn't know you would be here", lol. I was like, you know I would have gone crazy if you did that when I hadn't gotten the e-mail first!!

I wouldn't worry too much, guys. After all, it hasn't even reached the 2-3 weeks point! You still have plenty of time


----------



## Jelliebean

Pure_Imagination said:


> I received a second e-mail with the same subject as the thank you e-mail, but it was an acceptance letter!
> 
> I officially got my purple folder in the mail yesterday! Can you believe instead of leaving it on the counter my mom just got the mail on her way out the door and kept it in her car all day?? She was like "I didn't know you would be here", lol. I was like, you know I would have gone crazy if you did that when I hadn't gotten the e-mail first!!
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much, guys. After all, it hasn't even reached the 2-3 weeks point! You still have plenty of time




CONGRATS!! And I am glad to her about the purple folder too! I, for some reason, really like the idea of the purple folder!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Congrats to everyone who's been accepted so far!!!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

So what are the chances of getting the email today?


----------



## Toffy

Congrats Pure_Imagination!!! I know you've been passionate and wanted this really bad 

Hey question to those of you who have received acceptance emails... do you know what time of day they sent it out to you? I live on the west coast so I'm trying to figure out for me and my friend what time they'd send it, since I figured they would have to send it during recruitment office operating hours


----------



## alltvseries

How do u know if u passed the web interview?


----------



## Toffy

^If it doesn't tell you you DIDN'T pass, then you passed haha


----------



## MaryPoppins86

alltvseries said:


> How do u know if u passed the web interview?



after you finish your web based interview, you log back into your application. i'm not sure what exactly it tells you if you didn't pass. but if you passed it, it'll give you an 800 number to call the recruiting services to schedule your interview.


----------



## Disney_Lover06

Congrats to everyone who's been accepted!!


----------



## KellBell89

Babyblue0221 said:


> To those of you who have received your offers, (Congrats by the way!) What are the arrival date choices?? Thanks




These are the spring dates
1/06-5/14
1/11-5/14
1/13-5/21
1/25-5/21
1/27-6/4

I donno the Spring Advantage ones. and these might change they say


----------



## Soarin08

Anyone know the application deadline? I'm thinking of applying for Spring if my university transfer goes as planned, but that won't be finalized until after October 15th. I did Spring Advantage 2009 and loved it and want to go back.


----------



## NicoleRose

Soarin08 said:


> Anyone know the application deadline? I'm thinking of applying for Spring if my university transfer goes as planned, but that won't be finalized until after October 15th. I did Spring Advantage 2009 and loved it and want to go back.


i think they're open til november if i remember correctly from last year


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Toffy said:


> Congrats Pure_Imagination!!! I know you've been passionate and wanted this really bad
> 
> Hey question to those of you who have received acceptance emails... do you know what time of day they sent it out to you? I live on the west coast so I'm trying to figure out for me and my friend what time they'd send it, since I figured they would have to send it during recruitment office operating hours



Mine was sent at 8:49 AM on Sept. 3rd. My purple folder was dated on the 2nd, and I got it on the 4th. Now the folder's visiting with my grandma so maybe she can try and read it and possibly actually understand why I'm moving to Florida  I think she gets it, but I'm not 100% sure. My grandpa was like "are you going for 6 weeks or 6 months?" haha! 

Thanks to all of those who congratulated me!  I hope more people hear some great news this week!!!!

Oh! And it's so cool, I found out a friend of mine from school did the web interview and passed!


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Congratulations Pure_Imagination!

I'm so nervous! I have not heard ANYTHING from them- not even a thank you   I emailed them to verify my email address and still got nothing back...  I'm holding out hope that maybe they just skipped the emails and sent me a purple folder... *sigh* I hope I get in...


----------



## alltvseries

Toffy said:


> ^If it doesn't tell you you DIDN'T pass, then you passed haha



Then..... First part done.


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

My mom has a feeling I won't get in for spring, but will if I try again for Fall 2010 lol XD  I might try Fall Advantage if I don't get in for Spring 2010


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

alltvseries said:


> Then..... First part done.



Yay congrats! Good luck on your phone interview!


----------



## MTEPCOT55

Is there away for you to switch your availability after your interview to make it Spring 2010 or Spring 2010 advantage? I'm thinking about doing that so I have a better chance of beeing accepted. Right now I'm just Spring 2010.


----------



## rachaelfig

What arrival dates have people chosen? I haven't accepted yet, but I'm aiming for the Jan 6 date. Anybody with me?


----------



## Jelliebean

rachaelfig said:


> What arrival dates have people chosen? I haven't accepted yet, but I'm aiming for the Jan 6 date. Anybody with me?



I am. That is the one I was thinking.


----------



## Toffy

I'm anxious to see what the SA dates are.... I turn 18 on Jan 28th, so I wanna do the date closest to that.


----------



## Elenadc

Someone posted the SA dates on the Facebook group.  I don't remember the end dates, but the starting dates were Jan. 20th, Feb. 1st, and Feb. 8th.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

i know one of the end dates was aug 13. i'll go check what the other was.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Advantage arrival/departure dates

1/20- 8/6
2/1- 8/13
2/8- 8/13


----------



## Toffy

^Thank you sooooo much


----------



## blackat33

Hey all, my name's Paige and I haven't been on DIS in a while. I've been sticking to the FB groups, but I'm back! I'm currently applying for CS Spring 2010. I've already completed my web and phone interview, which was with Geena on September 2nd at 8pm. There was a bit of a mix-up with my paperwork so she called before my scheduled time to fix it so my interview actually started at 7:20pm. I think it went pretty well.

I also applied for a CM position at a new Disney Store that is starting in my area. I had both my interview for this position and my CS phone interview on the same day! I did very well at my Disney Store interview and got the job! I'll be starting there before the month is out. 

I am still waiting to hear back from CS, though and I hope that I get in! I'm a huge Disney fan and love everything the company stands for. I am excited about working at the Disney Store, but I am even more excited about the possibility of working at WDW. I'll be so glad when this waiting game that some of us are still playing is all over and I hope everyone gets accepted!


----------



## alltvseries

My phone interview is tomorrow. I'm excited but so nervous at the same time. I hope everything goes great. Pray for me!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

blackat33 said:


> Hey all, my name's Paige and I haven't been on DIS in a while. I've been sticking to the FB groups, but I'm back! I'm currently applying for CS Spring 2010. I've already completed my web and phone interview, which was with Geena on September 2nd at 8pm. There was a bit of a mix-up with my paperwork so she called before my scheduled time to fix it so my interview actually started at 7:20pm. I think it went pretty well.
> 
> I also applied for a CM position at a new Disney Store that is starting in my area. I had both my interview for this position and my CS phone interview on the same day! I did very well at my Disney Store interview and got the job! I'll be starting there before the month is out.
> 
> I am still waiting to hear back from CS, though and I hope that I get in! I'm a huge Disney fan and love everything the company stands for. I am excited about working at the Disney Store, but I am even more excited about the possibility of working at WDW. I'll be so glad when this waiting game that some of us are still playing is all over and I hope everyone gets accepted!



Oh cool! Working at the Disney store should be fun, and it should definitely prepare you for the actual parks! That should be awesome!

Good luck to all who have interviews coming up!!


----------



## blackat33

Pure_Imagination said:


> Oh cool! Working at the Disney store should be fun, and it should definitely prepare you for the actual parks! That should be awesome!
> 
> Good luck to all who have interviews coming up!!


Yup, I'm pumped about working there. I've been working on my quick folding and staying more organized


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

I GOT MERCHANDISE!!! 
Everyone who hasn't heard don't give up! I had thought I might not hear for awhile, but it just goes to show...
"Any wish is possible!"


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

DOasDREAMERSdo said:


> I GOT MERCHANDISE!!!
> Everyone who hasn't heard don't give up! I had thought I might not hear for awhile, but it just goes to show...
> "Any wish is possible!"



Congratulations!!! Hopefully the rest of us will see you down there! Good job!


----------



## NicoleRose

DOasDREAMERSdo said:


> I GOT MERCHANDISE!!!
> Everyone who hasn't heard don't give up! I had thought I might not hear for awhile, but it just goes to show...
> "Any wish is possible!"


yayyy!! congrats! when did you apply?


----------



## lala88

/\ /\CONGRATULATIONS!!! i think you applied a week before me and i am not so sure i can wait a whole nother week


----------



## Aiden

I got accepted today!!! My role is Attractions and I'm doing Spring Advantage Quarter! I interviewed on Wednesday the 24th!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Aiden said:


> I got accepted today!!! My role is Attractions and I'm doing Spring Advantage Quarter! I interviewed on Wednesday the 24th!



The good news is just rolling in!! Congratulations!! What attraction/park are you hoping to get?


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Thank you soo much everyone!!!
I applied the first night apps came out (seems like soo long ago doesn't it?!) and I interviewed Tuesday August 25 at 1:45. I got the thank you last Tuesday...goodness its a Tuesday kind of thing for me!
And congrats Aiden!! I'll see you down there!


----------



## sneekypeeks

I got accepted as well, merchandise.  I interviewed Wednesday Night.


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

CONGRATULATIONS!!! to everyone who has been accepted and GOOD LUCK to everyone who is still waiting ... like me ... I cant take this anymore. lol. It hasnt even been two weeks since my interview yet. Not until tomorrow. How is everyone finding out about there acceptance? Mail? email? both? Just curious. I WANT TO KNOW! I want nothing more at this time than for my girlfriend and I to both be accepted . There lies another issue. If one of us gets a purple envelope before the other it is going to make the stress go through the roof!  Maybe well both get accepted on her birthday??? that would be cool!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE!!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Aww Aviator you're sweet! I hope you both hear tomorrow...how magical would that be?!
And sneekypeeks I got merch too!! So maybe I'll see you down there!
I can't wait to go to my school's presentation now! Maybe I'll be able to meet my recruiter and drop hints for being in the MK lol


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

congratulations to everyone who ws accepted today!

i got my pending letter/email today. =[

well here's to waiting until dec. 1st!


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

NotSoLittleAviator said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! to everyone who has been accepted and GOOD LUCK to everyone who is still waiting ... like me ... I cant take this anymore. lol. It hasnt even been two weeks since my interview yet. Not until tomorrow. How is everyone finding out about there acceptance? Mail? email? both? Just curious. I WANT TO KNOW! I want nothing more at this time than for my girlfriend and I to both be accepted . There lies another issue. If one of us gets a purple envelope before the other it is going to make the stress go through the roof!  Maybe well both get accepted on her birthday??? that would be cool!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE!!!



Awwww thank you babe!!!


----------



## ashliejere

I got my acceptance letter today (by email) and I got merch!!!!


----------



## NicoleRose

CONGATS ASHLIE! when did you have your interview?


----------



## GhillieGirlBelle1987

I just checked my e-mail, and got accepted for Spring Advantage in the Transportation Role!!! I am sooo excited and a little nervous.  I have no clue what i'll be doing. I know transportation encompasses monitoring busses and the monorail and boats, but what exactly does that all mean.


----------



## DisneyFan2000

Got Accepted Today!!! I Got costuming!! Woo!....Interviewed Wednesday the 26


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Congrats to everyone who got in!!!!! Good luck to everyone who's still waiting!!!!



GhillieGirlBelle1987 said:


> I just checked my e-mail, and got accepted for Spring Advantage in the Transportation Role!!! I am sooo excited and a little nervous.  I have no clue what i'll be doing. I know transportation encompasses monitoring busses and the monorail and boats, but what exactly does that all mean.



Here's a vlog from someone who did transportation. You might find it helpful.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DanIRL89#play/uploads/8/GcqU61RajPE


----------



## ashliejere

Congrats everyone!
and I had my interview on the 26th.


----------



## Pecobill

Congrats to everyone that got accepted

I wonder how much longer it will be till the CS people hear back...


----------



## krisTXyn

i just checked my mail AND email, and......nothing.

no pending,
no rejection,
no acceptance.
i don't know if thats a good or a bad thing.
my interview was at 7 on the 26th

idk
tomorrow will be two weeks
and its safe to say that i'm freaking out,
a lot.

i reallyyyyy want this, i keep going back and thinking about the interview, and if/what i did wrong, idk.

but yeah
good luck to everyone else who's playing the waiting game...like me :/

this is me 
waiting for the email.


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Yay!!! Congrats Ashlie and GhillieGirlBelle!!!!
Ashlie I got Merch too, as well as sneekypeeks!
And Ghillie, transportation sounds like a lot of fun! I'm anxious to hear what you'll be doing! (I'm sure you are too lol)
Lauren, don't worry! I mean we all got thank you letters saying 4-6 weeks, which clearly wasn't necessarily true! Maybe it will come sooner :] I'll be praying for you either way though!


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

DOasDREAMERSdo said:


> Lauren, don't worry! I mean we all got thank you letters saying 4-6 weeks, which clearly wasn't necessarily true! Maybe it will come sooner :] I'll be praying for you either way though!



Thanks! i hope your right.


----------



## alltvseries

OMG!!!! Less than an hour for my onterview.......


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

alltvseries said:


> OMG!!!! Less than an hour for my onterview.......



GOOD LUCK!!! You're gonna do great! :]


----------



## alltvseries

DONE!!!!!! I just finished my interview and I think it went awesome......Now the hardest part for me is done......now THE WAITING!......she said 4-6 weeks  so lets see if I can focus on school now.....

I really hope that I can get in!!!!1


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

krisTXyn said:


> i just checked my mail AND email, and......nothing.
> 
> no pending,
> no rejection,
> no acceptance.
> i don't know if thats a good or a bad thing.
> my interview was at 7 on the 26th
> 
> idk
> tomorrow will be two weeks
> and its safe to say that i'm freaking out,
> a lot.
> 
> i reallyyyyy want this, i keep going back and thinking about the interview, and if/what i did wrong, idk.
> 
> but yeah
> good luck to everyone else who's playing the waiting game...like me :/
> 
> this is me
> waiting for the email.



I'm in the same boat- I interviewed tuesday the 25 though... i feel forgotten about...


----------



## krisTXyn

Disney_Princess_89 said:


> I'm in the same boat- I interviewed tuesday the 25 though... i feel forgotten about...



 
we're in the same boat buddy!
once it hits three weeks, well idk what i will do,
but i will have probably pulled all my hair out by then.

i keep trying to do stuff to pass the time, but its reallyyyy not working.

its like
just give me a yes or no, or even maybe? 
i hate waiting



good luck to the both of us!


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

Just got todays mail and I walked in empty handed again. It has offically been two weeks now. Im not too nervous but I would love to hear back from Disney. Come on I want to see some PURPLE!!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

Disney_Princess_89 said:


> I'm in the same boat- I interviewed tuesday the 25 though... i feel forgotten about...



I felt forgotten about too! I interviewed the 25th as well. I didn't receive my email until late afternoon yesterday...so don't give up hope yet!
I know it's easier said than done to try to stay positive...just yesterday I felt the same as you..like Mickey Mouse was personally kicking my soul every time I saw someone had been accepted who interviewed the same day or after me. 
Try to stay positive to those still waiting! We're all rooting for you!!!


----------



## AlmaDelFantasma

Does anyone know if there's a Disneyland Spring 2010 thread on here or group on facebook?


----------



## Kira

AlmaDelFantasma said:


> Does anyone know if there's a Disneyland Spring 2010 thread on here or group on facebook?



There is a thread here called DLR kids, it doesn't seem to be very active though. There is a group on facebook as well.

not sure if I can post links yet but here it is http://www.facebook.com/inbox/?ref=mb#/group.php?gid=126857451694


----------



## Heartless Pirate

Oh man...Just finished my interview... it was very short, only 11 minutes. Maybe I talked too fast...


----------



## Toffy

^Don't worry, I know a bunch of people who averaged about that length and still got in


----------



## rachaelfig

Mine was 11 minutes 10 seconds and I got in! My last one was 37 minutes and I didn't get in. I think it's more what you say, not how long it takes you to say it.


----------



## Heartless Pirate

Good to hear but I still can't help feeling nervous. You have no idea the horror I felt when I looked at the time of my phone call.


----------



## ntoeman

It definitely seems they've only been emailing out on Tuesdays and Thursdays..sooo may today be the day!


----------



## CursedCarolers

Today is the 2 week date from when I interviewed. Haven't gotten an e-mail yet. Haven't checked my real mail yet though. 

D23 starts today. What I wouldn't give to be in CA right now. haha


----------



## Pure_Imagination

I e-mailed my future advisor for my university right after I was accepted to see if he would give me credit were I to go ahead and transfer to that school. Maybe he wasn't the right person to contact, but I really wish he would write back! I'm beginning to think I've annoyed him with all these questions I've had before I'm even his student! 

Has anyone found out if they're going to be given credit yet? Who did you go to? What kind of credit did they offer?


----------



## kmg148

I did the Spring CP. I got 12 credits towards an internship. I was required to do one. 

I took one class online. If your school wont offer internship credit, you could try and take classes online. My undergrad program doesn't offer online classes but the evening divison at my school does, so I was allowed to take that to substitute for a class I would have to take on campus anyway.


----------



## sneekypeeks

I am a business student and I went to my Department head.  He was going to allow me credit for the HR management class and give me 6 credits for the internship.  Your advisor is probably having to talk to the department head and such before he can let you know.  Find out if disney has a presence at this school, if they don't, you will probably have some work ahead of you, but it should be doable for a lot of majors.  What is yoru major?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I go to a community college and my adviser called the deans of each department and the only one that said they could give credit was Hospitality and only if you're a hospitality major.

Also as far as online classes go, all of our online courses require at least one test on campus. 

Another thing you could try is to look into is trying to achieve credit through these schools and seeing if your school will accept credit from them rather than from Disney itself. 

Here's the list:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sa...tudents/education/edu_creditotherschools.html


----------



## CursedCarolers

So I don't think anyone heard yesterday, correct? 

2 weeks, 1 day for me as of right now.


----------



## hyperflame

CursedCarolers said:


> So I don't think anyone heard yesterday, correct?
> 
> 2 weeks, 1 day for me as of right now.



I interviewed on Thursday two weeks ago (August 27), and I'm freaking out right now. Didn't receive anything yet other than the standard Thank You For Interviewing, and my phone interviewer person said I'd have a reply in 2 weeks .

Hopefully they'll get us a response on our applications soon. Cross your fingers !


----------



## Toffy

I interviewed Monday the 24th... still haven't heard yet... starting to pull out locks of hair here lol...


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Thanks for the advice! My major is communications, but my concentration is in media so I don't know if there are any classes that would be good to give me credit with. I don't think Disney has a big presence in this school. I tried searching for something about the program on their website through the search engine, and nothing ever came up.

I can still take online classes at my community college if I can't get credit through them or my community college. That would be okay, since I need to finish up general education anyway.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Someone said they think they are only sending out emails on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Is that true? Did anyone hear on a day that wasn't Tuesday or Thursday? (via email).


----------



## CursedCarolers

That's just another one of those patterns that people are making up. It could come on any day at anytime. I thought they didn't do weekends but somebody got one on Sunday last week. lol.

I'm either sorry or glad to be the bearer of this news. haha.


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Someone said they think they are only sending out emails on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Is that true? Did anyone hear on a day that wasn't Tuesday or Thursday? (via email).



I think that was just someone's speculation. I mean, this is only the second week acceptance e-mails have been going out, so it's hard to say that there's a pattern. We have absolutely noo clue what Disney's system for this is (unfortunately lol) if they even have one.


----------



## ntoeman

There's definitely no system as yesterday proved that. It's just whenever they're ready, they send out the next batch of acceptance emails...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I GOT IN!!!!!! Photopass Photographer Spring 2010!!!!!! 


Btw, its Friday. Rumor officially busted. 

Interviewed 9/3 with Margie
Also applied for Character Performer, Character Attendant, and Attractions. 
Notified by email!!!


----------



## ashliejere

congrats!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!! Photopass Photographer Spring 2010!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Btw, its Friday. Rumor officially busted.
> 
> Interviewed 9/3 with Margie
> Also applied for Character Performer, Character Attendant, and Attractions.
> Notified by email!!!


Yay, congrats! 

You'll definitely need to let us know what it's like doing PhotoPass - that's one of the roles I'm interested in too! (Unless of course you pass the audition.)


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Yay, congrats!
> 
> You'll definitely need to let us know what it's like doing PhotoPass - that's one of the roles I'm interested in too! (Unless of course you pass the audition.)



Are you not applying for Spring 2010? 

Btw, I've had a livejournal for a while for my every day Austin Texas life but officially starting today it will have CP stuff ALL over it!

http://marinahendrix.livejournal.com


----------



## sneekypeeks

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

WOO HOO!!!! GOT MY EMAIL TODAY!!!! 
ATTRACTIONS SPRING 2010!! well I'll be auditioning on Nov 8th so my role might change...

I interviewed Aug 25th- my interview was 30-something minutes long.
Didn't get a thank-you email
got my email today, 9/11 at 2:45pm YAY!!


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

Still waiting for my day to come... soon enough... Ill have to wait until January to go anyways right? lol.


----------



## krisTXyn

i'm still waiting also, its killing me!


i'm still crossing my fingers though,
and congrats to everyone who got in!!!!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Are you not applying for Spring 2010?
> 
> Btw, I've had a livejournal for a while for my every day Austin Texas life but officially starting today it will have CP stuff ALL over it!
> 
> http://marinahendrix.livejournal.com



Nope - Fall 2010. I decided I'd rather have a full year of college under my belt before taking off to do a CP. 

I friended you on livejournal - I'm ladypushpull there. It's mostly personal stuff on that blog, but there is some CP stuff. My main CP blog is on blogger though.


----------



## Toffy

Congrats to you guys who got in! 

Dannnggggg I'm getting more nervous by the day...... All these people who interviewed after me are getting in and I've still heard nothing....


----------



## krisTXyn

Toffy said:


> Congrats to you guys who got in!
> 
> Dannnggggg I'm getting more nervous by the day...... All these people who interviewed after me are getting in and I've still heard nothing....



me too!

this wait is stressing me out!

anyways, good luck to us! haha



 nope...nothing yet...


----------



## NicoleRose

aw yay! congrats to everyone!

and ngl, i'm starting to get a little nervous
especially that marina interviewed like 3 days after me and got in. 
i interviewed aug 31. i guess i'll just keep waiting haha hopefully wont be too much longer before i find out if i got in or not


----------



## spectroaddy

Hey guys, I know I haven't been here alot. But I got accepted as well, its my 2nd CP. I interviewed on August 25 and received my email letter on September 2nd. Then my purple folder came two days after the email. I got accepted for merchandise, spring 2010. Hopefully I can extend until the fall if I don't get a professional internship first. Good luck to everyone out their still waiting, and keep on believing. Also, I am CP alumni and Campus Rep, if you have any questions, please feel free to ask me on the boards or PM. I will try my best to answer any question you have.


----------



## CursedCarolers

NicoleRose said:


> aw yay! congrats to everyone!
> 
> and ngl, i'm starting to get a little nervous
> especially that marina interviewed like 3 days after me and got in.
> i interviewed aug 31. i guess i'll just keep waiting haha hopefully wont be too much longer before i find out if i got in or not



I interviewed Aug 27th and haven't heard a thing. Not even a pending. Though, I can't for the life of me understand why they even SEND a pending. Is there something we can do to sway their decision once we get that? (I know there isn't, all you people who take things I say too seriously)

I'd say 7 weeks was the maximum I've ever heard of anybody waiting. So strictly worst case scenario...About a month to go. haha.

I listed at least 8 or 9 roles. I feel like the more roles you list, the sooner you should hear back. I don't really care about where I work, just wish I would hear back: yes or no. 

/Rant. It's 5 am and I'm tired. Sorry if it shows.


----------



## Jelliebean

CursedCarolers said:


> I interviewed Aug 27th and haven't heard a thing. Not even a pending. Though, I can't for the life of me understand why they even SEND a pending. Is there something we can do to sway their decision once we get that? (I know there isn't, all you people who take things I say too seriously)
> 
> I'd say 7 weeks was the maximum I've ever heard of anybody waiting. So strictly worst case scenario...About a month to go. haha.
> 
> I listed at least 8 or 9 roles. I feel like the more roles you list, the sooner you should hear back. I don't really care about where I work, just wish I would hear back: yes or no.
> 
> /Rant. It's 5 am and I'm tired. Sorry if it shows.



I listed a lot of roles as well. Last time, when I wasn't accepted, the lady I spoke with said I didn't list enough and that was one of the reasons (though I've heard of people only listing 2 or 3 and getting in, so, who knows). So, this time I expanded my list quite a bit. We'll see. It hasn't even been 2 weeks since I interviewed, so I should probably settle down, ha ha. I'm on the same page, though, I'd rather just know: yes or no.


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

its been about four days since i recieved my pending letter, has anyone even gotten accepted after getting a pending letter? last time i got it i was rejected, so now i guess i have it in my head that its just a pre-rejection letter.


----------



## Elenadc

Lauren in wonderland said:


> its been about four days since i recieved my pending letter, has anyone even gotten accepted after getting a pending letter? last time i got it i was rejected, so now i guess i have it in my head that its just a pre-rejection letter.



That's how I'm feeling now too.  I got mine a week ago.  At this point I'm assuming I didn't get in, and that's how I'm planning for next semester.

Although, someone in the Facebook group got a pending letter and then an acceptance already.  So who knows...


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

Elenadc said:


> That's how I'm feeling now too.  I got mine a week ago.  At this point I'm assuming I didn't get in, and that's how I'm planning for next semester.
> 
> Although, someone in the Facebook group got a pending letter and then an acceptance already.  So who knows...



i think its best if we just stay positive.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

CursedCarolers said:


> I interviewed Aug 27th and haven't heard a thing. Not even a pending. Though, I can't for the life of me understand why they even SEND a pending. Is there something we can do to sway their decision once we get that? (I know there isn't, all you people who take things I say too seriously)
> 
> I'd say 7 weeks was the maximum I've ever heard of anybody waiting. So strictly worst case scenario...About a month to go. haha.
> 
> I listed at least 8 or 9 roles. I feel like the more roles you list, the sooner you should hear back. I don't really care about where I work, just wish I would hear back: yes or no.
> 
> /Rant. It's 5 am and I'm tired. Sorry if it shows.



I think it depends on how much you know about a certain role. More roles will help you get in because there are more spots you can go to but a better knowledge of a role will get you in faster, I think. 

I picked Performer, Character Attendant, Photopass, and Attractions. I was asked one about attendant and had about a 5 minute conversation about Photopass and I was really enthusiastic about that. She didn't ask me a single question about Attractions. I got Photopass! 

You guys will do fine! Its probably that they just don't know exactly where to put you and theyre trying to be fair to your choices and how you answered the questions. That doesn't mean they aren't going to put you anywhere, it just means theyre trying to pick one out. 

That would be my guess!

I am extremely blessed that I heard so soon. Putting down so few roles can go one way or the other. Last semester, it was a rejection, this semester it was an acceptance in 8 days! Who knows?


----------



## ZoeDisney

I applied for 13 roles. I interviewed on the 31st and someone who interviewed that day got in already. My top choice was Food Cart Cashier which I haven't heard anyone else pick as a #1. I have the experience. I have the enthusiasm. What's their deal? ANYBODY can do this, unless they're really bad at elementary math. Most of the other roles I have some background in as well. Well, a Disney veteran said it usually takes longer for DLR. So I'll TRY to be patient.


----------



## CursedCarolers

ZoeDisney said:


> I applied for 13 roles. I interviewed on the 31st and someone who interviewed that day got in already. My top choice was Food Cart Cashier which I haven't heard anyone else pick as a #1. I have the experience. I have the enthusiasm. What's their deal? ANYBODY can do this, unless they're really bad at elementary math. Most of the other roles I have some background in as well. Well, a Disney veteran said it usually takes longer for DLR. So I'll TRY to be patient.



I put Custodial in my top 3 and interviewed on Aug 27th. and I would legitimately like to do it. I haven't heard of anyone else doing that. and from what I've heard the job consists of sweeping, cleaning bathrooms, and giving people directions.


----------



## KellBell89

DOasDREAMERSdo said:


> I GOT MERCHANDISE!!!
> Everyone who hasn't heard don't give up! I had thought I might not hear for awhile, but it just goes to show...
> "Any wish is possible!"



Congrats! when is your arrival date?  I got Merch as well and ill be arriving Jan 11


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

January 13th! :]


----------



## hyperflame

CursedCarolers said:


> I interviewed Aug 27th and haven't heard a thing. Not even a pending. Though, I can't for the life of me understand why they even SEND a pending. Is there something we can do to sway their decision once we get that? (I know there isn't, all you people who take things I say too seriously)
> 
> I'd say 7 weeks was the maximum I've ever heard of anybody waiting. So strictly worst case scenario...About a month to go. haha.
> 
> I listed at least 8 or 9 roles. I feel like the more roles you list, the sooner you should hear back. I don't really care about where I work, just wish I would hear back: yes or no.
> 
> /Rant. It's 5 am and I'm tired. Sorry if it shows.



Same, I applied August 27, and I applied for ~6 roles (and 2 of my top 3 roles were Attractions and Hospitality, and I hear those roles have loads of openings).

Haven't heard anything yet other than a Thank you for interviewing, so I'm getting really antsy. I just hope Disney gets back to me by the end of September, so I have time to book plane tickets, get my school's internship office the proper papers, etc

I was thinking that since I applied for Transportation (I hear that is a slot with very few openings, and I specifically asked for Monorail operations) and that I have some experience operating unusual machinery, that Disney is just trying to get a rare Monorail slot for me.

Or it could just be wishful thinking 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## finnegancm

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I think it depends on how much you know about a certain role. More roles will help you get in because there are more spots you can go to but a better knowledge of a role will get you in faster, I think.
> 
> I picked Performer, Character Attendant, Photopass, and Attractions. I was asked one about attendant and had about a 5 minute conversation about Photopass and I was really enthusiastic about that. She didn't ask me a single question about Attractions. I got Photopass!



Almost the exact same thing happened with my interview on the 26th - I have almost ten years of experience in attractions Guest Relations and operations, so I listed roles related to that as my top two, then put Transportation as my third, pie-in-the-sky role, knowing I don't have much professional experience there. I do have a lot of boating experience, though - I live on the Delaware River and have been boating literally my entire life, so I put that as a hobby/interest on my application. The whole interview seemed to revolve around my seamanship and navigation skills, then went to my ability to operate a monorail at tall heights. Almost nothing was mentioned about Main Entrance Ops or Attractions, so I had a feeling this was the direction they wanted to take me. Sure enough, I got in on the 8th for Transportation.

I think that they pay very close attention to your existing experience, professional or otherwise, and then work very hard to get you a job that will serve both their needs and your skills equally well. I also think that it takes time for them to do that, so don't throw in the towel yet!


----------



## ZoeDisney

Anyone for DLR been accepted yet?!


----------



## Princess Ash

Goood morning...

8:45AM.  Between writing a Spanish paper, let the obsessive email checking begin at 9!!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

I hope you guys hear today!!!


----------



## Disneygirl86

I got accepted in Hospitality for Spring 2010!  I'm super excited.  I'm applying to some Professional Internships since I'll be graduating this semester but I'm relieved to know that, if I don't get accepted in one of those roles, I do have a backup plan.

I applied for Concierge and Hospitality only.  I did the CP Fall 2008 in Vacation Planning and had a lot of fun.

Interviewed on September 3rd (11pm)
Got my invitation letter today!


----------



## rachaelfig

Congrats! I applied for Hospitality but I have zero experience. Attractions was my number one though so I'm pretty excited about that too.


Soooo in light of Universal revealing details about the new Harry Potter park how excited are you guys that we get to be in Florida for the grand unveiling?! I think it sounds really cool. I'll probably end up getting an annual pass for Universal/Islands of Adventure; they're not really all that expensive if you go a lot.


----------



## Toffy

My recruiter CALLED me today!  Surprised me that's for sure haha... It was basically just to answer questions and to get the audition questions I had answered, but it was soooo sweet of her to go out of her way to call as opposed to email, and if I'm not mistaken she was on her break too 

She also hinted that things were looking pretty positive regarding my application, so I'm off the WALLS right now heehee


----------



## Princess Ash

Toffy said:


> My recruiter CALLED me today!  Surprised me that's for sure haha... It was basically just to answer questions and to get the audition questions I had answered, but it was soooo sweet of her to go out of her way to call as opposed to email, and if I'm not mistaken she was on her break too
> 
> She also hinted that things were looking pretty positive regarding my application, so I'm off the WALLS right now heehee



Why did she call?  Because of the computer crash she needed info again?



Disneygirl86 said:


> I got accepted in Hospitality for Spring 2010!  I'm super excited.  I'm applying to some Professional Internships since I'll be graduating this semester but I'm relieved to know that, if I don't get accepted in one of those roles, I do have a backup plan.
> 
> I applied for Concierge and Hospitality only.  I did the CP Fall 2008 in Vacation Planning and had a lot of fun.
> 
> Interviewed on September 3rd (11pm)
> Got my invitation letter today!



CONGRATULATIONS!  THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!  I'm so glad you got what you wanted!   Congrats on having a future plan at WDW.


----------



## CursedCarolers

Me thinks he meant she was answering his questions. Not the other way around. 

2 weeks, 6 days since my interview. 

I'm going to resist ranting tonight to spare you all.


----------



## Princess Ash

CursedCarolers said:


> Me thinks he meant she was answering his questions. Not the other way around.
> 
> 2 weeks, 6 days since my interview.
> 
> I'm going to resist ranting tonight to spare you all.



Rant away on our "Becoming obsessed" thread...that's where all us angsty ladies-and-men in waiting go... (that's what we look like checking our emails)


----------



## Toffy

Princess Ash said:


> Why did she call?  Because of the computer crash she needed info again?



It was mainly to do with auditions etc... she had been needing to get back to me for awhile. I post in a little more detail on my blog. I was gonna ask about the computer crash, but the convo didn't go there haha


----------



## lala88

That was so nice of her to call you. Seriously the people at Disney are like the nicest ever! (cant wait to be apart of it!)


----------



## krisTXyn

Toffy said:


> It was mainly to do with auditions etc... she had been needing to get back to me for awhile. I post in a little more detail on my blog. I was gonna ask about the computer crash, but the convo didn't go there haha



THERE WAS a computer CRASH?!?!?!
when did i miss this?? :/
so what happened, 
did applications get lost or something???

anyways, its been three weeks,
and my interviewer told me 2-3 weeks
so is it wrong that i'm calling today? 
i hope not, cuz i'm doing it anyways, lol

 
me...waiting...


----------



## hyperflame

krisTXyn said:


> THERE WAS a computer CRASH?!?!?!
> when did i miss this?? :/
> so what happened,
> did applications get lost or something???
> 
> anyways, its been three weeks,
> and my interviewer told me 2-3 weeks
> so is it wrong that i'm calling today?
> i hope not, cuz i'm doing it anyways, lol
> 
> 
> me...waiting...



It'll be three weeks for me tomorrow, and my interviewer told me 2 weeks as well. I called up the Disney office to make sure my application was still in process, and I was told that it was still under consideration. At this point, I'm thinking that's the polite way of saying I'm rejected 

But I gotta agree with you, it's hard studying while I'm constantly refreshing my email


----------



## krisTXyn

hyperflame said:


> It'll be three weeks for me tomorrow, and my interviewer told me 2 weeks as well. I called up the Disney office to make sure my application was still in process, and I was told that it was still under consideration. At this point, I'm thinking that's the polite way of saying I'm rejected
> 
> But I gotta agree with you, it's hard studying while I'm constantly refreshing my email



yeah i know. i called today, and the guy told me they had made a decision, but he didn't tell me what (i didn't ask b/c i;m pretty sure they aren't allowed to tell me) but that i should be getting an email soon, lets hope its a YES!



good luck to all of us!
i can't say that enough


----------



## Elenadc

krisTXyn said:


> yeah i know. i called today, and the guy told me they had made a decision, but he didn't tell me what (i didn't ask b/c i;m pretty sure they aren't allowed to tell me) but that i should be getting an email soon, lets hope its a YES!
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to all of us!
> i can't say that enough



Generally, an email is a good thing.  I've never heard of anyone getting rejected in an email, so I'd say you've got a pretty great chance of getting in.

Good Luck!!


----------



## krisTXyn

Elenadc said:


> Generally, an email is a good thing.  I've never heard of anyone getting rejected in an email, so I'd say you've got a pretty great chance of getting in.
> 
> Good Luck!!



thats what i was going to ask! lol i didn't think they rejected in email, but you never know 

and thanks!!!!
i'm just waiting for the email now, at least i know theres nothing else i can do but wait...


----------



## spectroaddy

krisTXyn said:


> yeah i know. i called today, and the guy told me they had made a decision, but he didn't tell me what (i didn't ask b/c i;m pretty sure they aren't allowed to tell me) but that i should be getting an email soon, lets hope its a YES!
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to all of us!
> i can't say that enough



Not that I'm 100% sure, but it's not likely they send rejections in form of emails, but it might have changed. Good luck!!!


----------



## krisTXyn

spectroaddy said:


> Not that I'm 100% sure, but it's not likely they send rejections in form of emails, but it might have changed. Good luck!!!



thanks D


----------



## Elenadc

I just got my acceptance email! Spring Advantage Merchandise!!! 

I figured after getting the pending letter in the mail that it would take ages for me to hear, if I even got in at all.

I'm so unbelievably excited right now!

Good luck to everyone still waiting!  I'm sure you'll hear soon!


----------



## Lauren in wonderland

Elenadc said:


> I just got my acceptance email! Spring Advantage Merchandise!!!
> 
> I figured after getting the pending letter in the mail that it would take ages for me to hear, if I even got in at all.
> 
> I'm so unbelievably excited right now!
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting!  I'm sure you'll hear soon!



Thats awesome!!! congratulations! 

This gives me new hope about pending letters and acceptances!


----------



## krisTXyn

I GOT IN! 

Spring Advantage Attractions!!!!



yayyyyyyyyyyy



good luck to everyone else!

now the hard part starts
saving money and getting my school stuff in order!


----------



## Elenadc

Yay!!  

Congrats!  Looks like today's a good day for emails!


----------



## hyperflame

Congrats!!!


----------



## ntoeman

Got my email for Spring Attractions today!!!!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

YAY!!! 
Congratulations to everyone that got in today!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Congrats everyone! This is so exciting!!!!


----------



## spectroaddy

krisTXyn said:


> I GOT IN!
> 
> Spring Advantage Attractions!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yayyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to everyone else!
> 
> now the hard part starts
> saving money and getting my school stuff in order!



See I told you, all that worrying for nothing, congrats and congrats to everyone else as well.


----------



## Toffy

Spring Adv 2010 ATTRACTIONS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




(now on to the entertainment audition! )


----------



## NicoleRose

congrats!!!!


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

Interviewed 8/26 and recieved that amazing invitation email yesterday 9/16!!!  Finally! I dont think that i could have waited any longer espically after my girlfriend was accepted just a few days earlier.  Our arival date is the 6th of January! I cant wait. Oh and i got attractions!  I wish they would tell you what ride you will be on. Now begins all the waiting until the program.  Hopefully it will go by fast because of the holidays.  Im going to need one roomie so head over to the roommate search thread. To all of you who are still waiting... good luck and I hope to see you next year!!!


----------



## lala88

okay question. When do you find out where exactly you will be working and how much you will be making?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

lala88 said:


> okay question. When do you find out where exactly you will be working and how much you will be making?



you find out your exact work location when start your cp, i believe during traditions. as for how much you'll be making, that info would be in the acceptance letter.


----------



## evan0418

got accepted for lifeguarding for spring advantage. got the letter 9/12 arrival on Jan 20!!!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Congrats to everyone who's gotten in the past couple of days!!!!!

By the way, I officially accepted my invitation a couple of day ago. I'll by arriving Jan. 27th!!!!!


----------



## lala88

i didn't get in and they sent it through an e-mail
worst day of my life


----------



## sneekypeeks

/comfort, sorry to hear that Lala


----------



## Toffy

lala88 said:


> i didn't get in and they sent it through an e-mail
> worst day of my life



Hang in there sweetie!!! Just think, it's only a couple of months until you can apply again!!!


----------



## joepic

Congrats everybody!


----------



## Elenadc

Hi everyone!  I'm still riding the high from my acceptance and I had a quick question...

Has anyone gone to a school presentation after getting in?  I'm thinking about going to one next month because I remember having a ton of fun when I went for my last program.  Would it be weird?  I thought it might be a fun way to meet some other kids who might be doing the program.  Maybe someone there will come up with some questions I hadn't even thought about yet...

What do you guys think?


----------



## CursedCarolers

Elenadc said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm still riding the high from my acceptance and I had a quick question...
> 
> Has anyone gone to a school presentation after getting in?  I'm thinking about going to one next month because I remember having a ton of fun when I went for my last program.  Would it be weird?  I thought it might be a fun way to meet some other kids who might be doing the program.  Maybe someone there will come up with some questions I hadn't even thought about yet...
> 
> What do you guys think?



If you've got nothing better to do that day, why not? It'll just add to the experience.


----------



## CLAYINCT

I got in!! Finally! I got attractions (wanted Character Attendant, but hey, I'll take anything!!)

Date Applied: August 21
Date Interviewed: August 28
Thank You Email: September 1
Acceptance Email: September 22 11:50am!!

Spring Attractions!! Sweet!!

For those of you who are still waiting, I wish you luck, hang in there, I know you can!! Pixie Dust coming your way!!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

CLAYINCT said:


> I got in!! Finally! I got attractions (wanted Character Attendant, but hey, I'll take anything!!)
> 
> Date Applied: August 21
> Date Interviewed: August 28
> Thank You Email: September 1
> Acceptance Email: September 22 11:50am!!
> 
> Spring Attractions!! Sweet!!
> 
> For those of you who are still waiting, I wish you luck, hang in there, I know you can!! Pixie Dust coming your way!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## NicoleRose

clayinct said:


> i got in!! Finally! I got attractions (wanted character attendant, but hey, i'll take anything!!)
> 
> Date applied: August 21
> date interviewed: August 28
> thank you email: September 1
> acceptance email: September 22 11:50am!!
> 
> Spring attractions!! Sweet!!
> 
> For those of you who are still waiting, i wish you luck, hang in there, i know you can!! Pixie dust coming your way!!


congrats!!!


----------



## lilbit08

CLAYINCT said:


> I got in!! Finally! I got attractions (wanted Character Attendant, but hey, I'll take anything!!)
> 
> Date Applied: August 21
> Date Interviewed: August 28
> Thank You Email: September 1
> Acceptance Email: September 22 11:50am!!
> 
> Spring Attractions!! Sweet!!
> 
> For those of you who are still waiting, I wish you luck, hang in there, I know you can!! Pixie Dust coming your way!!




you just gave me some hope  it will be 4 weeks on thursday since my interview...i pray i get in.


----------



## CursedCarolers

I am so upset. So as I mentioned yesterday, I was rejected. I called today and spoke with a very friendly woman about why I was rejected. Her reasoning was I picked Photopass Photographer which was a very selective role. 

I listed at least 9 other roles. Custodial was in my top 3. *REALLY*?! She said they didn't want to put me in a role where I wouldn't be happy. I sure am not happy about having the dream I've had since I was 10 years old shot down, that's for sure. 

She also mentioned that I didn't give elaborate enough answers. I provided a good example for each question of how I handled each situation. The only problem is that she basically asked me the same question twice at one point and I had nothing to say. Not to mention the interviewer was cold and unfriendly. If I had the woman I just spoke to on the phone for my interview I would have done fine. She was friendly and bubbly and easy to talk to. The other woman was like talking to a robot.

This has just been a terrible 24 hours. I know I shouldn't complain but day after day I saw everyone getting accepted and truly believed I had a shot. Especially considering I was good enough to be accepted last semester. I asked and she said I can apply for Disneyland's college program but I really want to work at Disney World. Disney World, like it's name, is a world of it's own far removed from the outside, complete with it's own magic. At Disneyland you can basically walk outside and see a Taco Bell. Now, I love Taco Bell but it's far from magical. and I haven't heard of anyone having a good experience in the DLCP yet. But it is new and it's always what you make of it. 

Sorry for another long whiney rant. I need a diary, I know. It just feels like my life is upside down. I've spent the last month or two listening to nothing but Disney Park's BGM..and reading about Walt, and reading about the how the Imagineers designed the parks, etc.. Now seeing or hearing any of that stuff reminds me that I'm not good enough to scrub the toilets for them. It's like I have to detox for a while to get back into the groove of things. But those are the things I enjoy so I lose all that I love. It's a lose-lose. I didn't think I cared this much but I guess I do. I'll probably delete this later when I'm in a better mood so don't quote it. haha.


----------



## hyperflame

CursedCarolers said:


> CursedCarolers' comment here



Sorry to hear that Cursed, may I inquire if you received your rejection via email or postal mail?


----------



## NicoleRose

i'm really sorry dude
i think its safe to say that it is really unfair what happened to you in this case
i wish it was different


----------



## Toffy

CursedCarolers said:


> I asked and she said I can apply for Disneyland's college program but I really want to work at Disney World. Disney World, like it's name, is a world of it's own far removed from the outside, complete with it's own magic. At Disneyland you can basically walk outside and see a Taco Bell. Now, I love Taco Bell but it's far from magical. and I haven't heard of anyone having a good experience in the DLCP yet. But it is new and it's always what you make of it.



I just have to defend Walt's park here... the reason why DL is SO worth while is that it's without question the most magical resort out of ANY of the Disney Resorts, partly because top management (TDA) is actually good over there and mainly because DL is WALT'S only park, and makes MK look like Disney Lite haha. And look at DCA! Over the next few years it's in the middle of a 1 BILLION dollar makeover, and in the spring is opening the brand new World of Color night time spectacular, so it's exciting on both sides of the esplanade! If I had a choice in the matter, I would have GLADLY gone to DL over WDW, but logistics got in the way, and if you have the opportunity bro, I'd say go for it! I actually know personally several people who have gone through the program and they all loved it, and now they've moved on to become seasonal (one of 'em being a Fantasmic! tech actually).


----------



## Jelliebean

CursedCarolers said:


> I am so upset. So as I mentioned yesterday, I was rejected. I called today and spoke with a very friendly woman about why I was rejected. Her reasoning was I picked Photopass Photographer which was a very selective role.
> 
> I listed at least 9 other roles. Custodial was in my top 3. *REALLY*?! She said they didn't want to put me in a role where I wouldn't be happy. I sure am not happy about having the dream I've had since I was 10 years old shot down, that's for sure.
> 
> She also mentioned that I didn't give elaborate enough answers. I provided a good example for each question of how I handled each situation. The only problem is that she basically asked me the same question twice at one point and I had nothing to say. Not to mention the interviewer was cold and unfriendly. If I had the woman I just spoke to on the phone for my interview I would have done fine. She was friendly and bubbly and easy to talk to. The other woman was like talking to a robot.
> 
> This has just been a terrible 24 hours. I know I shouldn't complain but day after day I saw everyone getting accepted and truly believed I had a shot. Especially considering I was good enough to be accepted last semester. I asked and she said I can apply for Disneyland's college program but I really want to work at Disney World. Disney World, like it's name, is a world of it's own far removed from the outside, complete with it's own magic. At Disneyland you can basically walk outside and see a Taco Bell. Now, I love Taco Bell but it's far from magical. and I haven't heard of anyone having a good experience in the DLCP yet. But it is new and it's always what you make of it.
> 
> Sorry for another long whiney rant. I need a diary, I know. It just feels like my life is upside down. I've spent the last month or two listening to nothing but Disney Park's BGM..and reading about Walt, and reading about the how the Imagineers designed the parks, etc.. Now seeing or hearing any of that stuff reminds me that I'm not good enough to scrub the toilets for them. It's like I have to detox for a while to get back into the groove of things. But those are the things I enjoy so I lose all that I love. It's a lose-lose. I didn't think I cared this much but I guess I do. I'll probably delete this later when I'm in a better mood so don't quote it. haha.



When I called about my rejection, I was basically told the same thing. The lady I spoke with said I have too many one word answers, but I know I did not, except for questions like "is this information correct?" when verifying my email address or name or whatever. I'm kind of glad I called, but also felt like the answer I got was bologna, and that, in turn, made me more upset.

I can't believe they said that about the roles when you listed 9 other ones. Lame.  I'm sorry.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Jellie, I didn't know you got rejected.  I am so sorry /comfort.


----------



## ZoeDisney

Toffy said:


> I just have to defend Walt's park here... the reason why DL is SO worth while is that it's without question the most magical resort out of ANY of the Disney Resorts, partly because top management (TDA) is actually good over there and mainly because DL is WALT'S only park, and makes MK look like Disney Lite haha. And look at DCA! Over the next few years it's in the middle of a 1 BILLION dollar makeover, and in the spring is opening the brand new World of Color night time spectacular, so it's exciting on both sides of the esplanade! If I had a choice in the matter, I would have GLADLY gone to DL over WDW, but logistics got in the way, and if you have the opportunity bro, I'd say go for it! I actually know personally several people who have gone through the program and they all loved it, and now they've moved on to become seasonal (one of 'em being a Fantasmic! tech actually).



Thanks Toffy. I was gonna do the same thing. I have been to both parks and enjoyed both. Yes, WDW is the BIG PLACE and all but...DL is Walt's home. It is the true original Disney. You can really see how it all started over there. You can even see Walt's actual apartment. I even heard some rides are better there, probably because it's near the land of Hollywood, where allll the magic happens. Plus, it's in CALIFORNIA, only like one of the coolest states in the country! There is so much more going on in SoCal than Central FL. Anyway, the real reason I'm going is because my boyfriend lives there and we've been in a LDR for over 4 years and it's freakin time that we're together. I could care less which park, even if it's in Tokyo. But I really do love Disney!

CursedCarolers, if you really love Disney I'd give it a shot.  You can always transfer to WDW after one program and you might even have a better chance of getting in next time.


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Toffy said:


> I just have to defend Walt's park here... the reason why DL is SO worth while is that it's without question the most magical resort out of ANY of the Disney Resorts, partly because top management (TDA) is actually good over there and mainly because *DL is WALT'S only park*, and makes MK look like Disney Lite haha. And look at DCA! Over the next few years it's in the middle of a 1 BILLION dollar makeover, and in the spring is opening the brand new World of Color night time spectacular, so it's exciting on both sides of the esplanade! If I had a choice in the matter, I would have GLADLY gone to DL over WDW, but logistics got in the way, and if you have the opportunity bro, I'd say go for it! I actually know personally several people who have gone through the program and they all loved it, and now they've moved on to become seasonal (one of 'em being a Fantasmic! tech actually).



Umm Sweetie, Disney World was designed by Walt himself just like DL was AND he made things bigger and better at WDW because he couldn't at DL. Plus all of DL including its parking lot can fit into MK's parking lot...
Also if you do the DL CP you have to join the union and pay union dues on top of 600 dollars per month for the housing... it costs way more
personally, i think WDW is better because there is a lot more to experience...


----------



## ZoeDisney

Disney_Princess_89 said:


> Umm Sweetie, Disney World was designed by Walt himself just like DL was AND he made things bigger and better at WDW because he couldn't at DL. Plus all of DL including its parking lot can fit into MK's parking lot...
> Also if you do the DL CP you have to join the union and pay union dues on top of 600 dollars per month for the housing... it costs way more
> personally, i think WDW is better because there is a lot more to experience...





Ooh a Disney debate! This is fun! 


http://www.mouseplanet.com/dtp/archive/other/history.htm
_Planning for Walt Disney World (WDW) began in earnest even before the '64 fair. At the conclusion of the fair Disney secretly began buying up property in central Florida. The box office success of Mary Poppins provided support to the company coffers right when the land purchases and attraction development began. In fact, a separate company that Walt founded, called Mapo (since the movie's success financed the moonlighting outfit), was the focus of the Florida project for several years. Mapo was eventually merged into the Imagineering department several years later.

Walt Elias Disney died on December 15th, 1966. Walt's brother Roy postponed his planned retirement to take the reins of the company and start construction in Florida on another Magic Kingdom. Plans included several of Disneyland's excellent attractions. Some, like the Hall of Presidents, were expanded from their California counterparts. Others, like Pirates of the Caribbean, were cut back leaving just a flavor of their west coast cousins. Also, several new attractions, like the Country Bear Jamboree and Space Mountain were included...and eventually versions were built in Disneyland as well.

The Magic Kingdom is very similar, but is not an exact duplicate of the park in California. *For one thing, many of Walt's personal touches aren't in Florida. *On the other hand, the Magic Kingdom is physically larger and therefore better able to handle large crowds than is Disneyland. Disneyland has more attractions than the Magic Kingdom. Although most of Disneyland's attractions are in Walt Disney World (perhaps with minor changes), not all of them are in the Magic Kingdom. Star Tours, for example, is located at the Disney-MGM Studios and not the Magic Kingdom._


Obviously, WDW is way bigger, but the point is that Walt himself had a greater part in DL than in WDW.


----------



## Jelliebean

sneekypeeks said:


> Jellie, I didn't know you got rejected.  I am so sorry /comfort.



Oh! No. Well, not yet I haven't anyway. I meant for last semester. I'm still waiting to hear back this semester, I should've been more precise.. sorry!


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

I'm so sorry Cursed :[ Their logic doesn't seem to be quite right with your application. And it's ok...I think you deserve some rants. :]
I hope you feel better soon, I'm so sad for you. It's like someone else said, it's unfortunate that some of the people who are most passionate about WDW don't get in, and others who are doing it for just whatever get in and don't take full advantage of it and take the opportunity for granted.


----------



## lala88

Carolers who did you call to ask about your rejection. I want to call too but I have been to upset and decided that if I called any earlier I would break down on them.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Cursed - hopefully everything works out for you in the end. You obviously have a huge passion for Disney and if your interviewer didn't see it then that shouldn't reflect poorly on you. Its unfortunate that recruiters go by what kind of comments the interview makes about you but I guess thats how it works. I know how you feel, I was rejected last semester. Just keep on trying!!


----------



## Melinda22

I have to step in for Disneyland as well. If you've never been there you can't really understand how such a small park can compare to Disneyworld, but it can. Disneyland is the original, it was Walt's baby. You can _feel_ him there. You can see the light they leave on in his apartment where he actually slept. You don't get those small touches that Walt put into Disneyland at WDW.

Bigger does not always equal better. Disneyland is so charming and I agree with Toffy, it is THE most magical park there is. I like California's weather better too 

I would prefer DL but because it is so expensive to live and work in California, I'm sticking with WDW.


----------



## CursedCarolers

hyperflame said:


> Sorry to hear that Cursed, may I inquire if you received your rejection via email or postal mail?



I received it via e-mail. The subject was "Disney College Program: Your Interview Status" 

As per DL vs. WDW. I understand that DL has Walt's touches and DLP more attractions than MK. But WDW was Walt's idea too and in general has MUCH more attractions. WDW has Epcot and Animal Kingdom, DL has CA. Which do you think Walt would not have approved of? (That's a matter of debate unto it's self though.) Further, it will cost over 700 dollars just to start the program. It's against logic to pay so much just to get a job. Living 2 miles away from the property is a lot different living on the property. And using public transportation is different from using Disney's transportation (though I've heard both can be miserable.)

I have been to Disneyland. Granted it was only once about 8 years ago, but I remember 4 rides breaking down. 2 of which I had to be evacuated from. I've never been evacuated from a WDW ride. I know it happens, but I've been to WDW almost 10 times and never had it happen to me.

And back to my original problem which stirred up this debate: The area surrounding. One of the reasons that Walt went and bought all that land in FL is because he felt he made a mistake by not purchasing the land around DL. As soon as DL became successful, people snapped up all the surrounding locations and put up cheap shops to profit off of his success. WDW is what Walt wanted. He never stepped foot in the actual parks but that doesn't mean his footprint is not there. Hong Kong Disneyland on the other hand...haha.



> Carolers who did you call to ask about your rejection. I want to call too but I have been to upset and decided that if I called any earlier I would break down on them.


Lala, I e-mailed wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com and they called me back almost 20 minutes later. I wasn't home so they left a number that I called back the next day. I spoke with Linda and though she was very kind, her logic was not sound and now I feel like I have even more questions. Make sure you have everything you want to ask written out in front of you. BTW, can we start a support group for ourselves? I feel bad that I'm taking up all this space with my rants to all these people who are excited to go or nervous to find out. haha.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Cursed - hopefully everything works out for you in the end. You obviously have a huge passion for Disney and if your interviewer didn't see it then that shouldn't reflect poorly on you. Its unfortunate that recruiters go by what kind of comments the interview makes about you but I guess thats how it works. I know how you feel, I was rejected last semester. Just keep on trying!!



Thank you very much for your kind words. Same goes to everyone else. As for the interview, it's upsetting because she didn't say I gave any poor examples...Just that they were too short. I prefer to be concise and to the point, I don't fluff things up to make myself sound better which I guess is what they're looking for. and I was accepted last semester, too bad we couldn't have switched places, huh? haha.

Again thank you everyone. I appreciate all your sympathy and I promise I will soon stop bringing you all down. (Though I am sticking around for this DL vs. WDW debate. Exciting!)


----------



## lala88

I totally think we should start a support group for people that didn't get in, because anyone on here that didn't get accepted really deserved it and we need to talk about it or we will go INSANE!!


----------



## CursedCarolers

lala88 said:


> I totally think we should start a support group for people that didn't get in, because anyone on here that didn't get accepted really deserved it and we need to talk about it or we will go INSANE!!



Haha well PM me and we'll complain and support eachother. haha. 

I just got a duplicate rejection e-mail today. I know that it's just a glitch in the system but it feels like someone over there is just laughing at me now. When I saw the email that said "Regarding your Interview Status" I thought they changed their minds or something. At least I can almost laugh at it now.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

CursedCarolers said:


> Haha well PM me and we'll complain and support eachother. haha.
> 
> I just got a duplicate rejection e-mail today. I know that it's just a glitch in the system but it feels like someone over there is just laughing at me now. When I saw the email that said "Regarding your Interview Status" I thought they changed their minds or something. At least I can almost laugh at it now.



Ugh! Adding insult to injury! 

Yes, if only we could have switched places!! Oh well, your time will come just hang in there!!


----------



## foreverdreaming

CursedCarolers said:


> Haha well PM me and we'll complain and support eachother. haha.
> 
> I just got a duplicate rejection e-mail today. I know that it's just a glitch in the system but it feels like someone over there is just laughing at me now. When I saw the email that said "Regarding your Interview Status" I thought they changed their minds or something. At least I can almost laugh at it now.



Oh, just wait...I'm sure you'll be getting one in the mail too.  I got a rejection email a couple of weeks ago and got a rejection letter in the mail this week.  Like they really needed to remind me again 

I also emailed/called them to ask about why I was rejected, and I didn't think that they were helpful at all.  I applied to nearly every role possible.  She didn't give me any specific explanation for why I was rejected...Just told me that the phone interview is your one chance to shine. 

It hurts to think about Disney now, which is really difficult when you're someone who talks about Disney non-stop.


----------



## CursedCarolers

foreverdreaming said:


> Oh, just wait...I'm sure you'll be getting one in the mail too.  I got a rejection email a couple of weeks ago and got a rejection letter in the mail this week.  Like they really needed to remind me again
> 
> I also emailed/called them to ask about why I was rejected, and I didn't think that they were helpful at all.  I applied to nearly every role possible.  She didn't give me any specific explanation for why I was rejected...Just told me that the phone interview is your one chance to shine.
> 
> It hurts to think about Disney now, which is really difficult when you're someone who talks about Disney non-stop.



What're they doing? Holding spots for people who apply at the last minute?

Yeah, when I called they wouldn't say that I said anything wrong in my interview. Just that I didn't give long enough answers. 

I think about Disney (The Muppets and Star Wars included) and the Mets pretty much all the time. With the Mets losing and Disney rejecting me I have no happy place to dream about anymore. I know how you feel.

I've turned this in the Spring/Spring Advantage rejection thread. haha. Sorry to those who are actually going. and those who are still waiting to hear back. Good luck and please appreciate fully what it is to be accepted.


----------



## Toffy

> Umm Sweetie, Disney World was designed by Walt himself just like DL was AND he made things bigger and better at WDW because he couldn't at DL.



Yes, it was ORIGINALLY designed by Walt, but then the man died God rest his soul and Roy and all of WED decided to cheap out on everything and make MK a cheapo copy of DL (bigger doesn't always mean better), plus they decided they couldn't do Epcot and failed to achieve Walt's dying wish and turned it into a theme park (not that Epcot sucks or anything, it's a great park, but it's still an insult to Walt's memory).




> Plus all of DL including its parking lot can fit into MK's parking lot...



Honey, since when has bigger been better? Disneyland is better in part because of how much smaller it is. There is SO much more charm and magic there than at MK.



> Also if you do the DL CP you have to join the union and pay union dues on top of 600 dollars per month for the housing... it costs way more
> personally, i think WDW is better because there is a lot more to experience...


Well yes, the CP is pretty cruddy out there, but the point is is that Carolers now has the opportunity to go to the better resort.



> But WDW was Walt's idea too and in general has MUCH more attractions.



Again, Walt's version of WDW is MUCH different than what actually got built, Roy and WED cheaped out on everything. Plus, DCA also has more attractions in it than most of the WDW parks.



> WDW has Epcot and Animal Kingdom, DL has CA. Which do you think Walt would not have approved of? (That's a matter of debate unto it's self though.)



Walt would've cried over Epcot (again, his DYING wish was to have his city of tomorrow built, but alas, it "couldn't be done" and so it turned into a way to make money), and it would probably be a toss up between DCA and AK. (DCA is a FANTASTIC park, and after the renovations it's gonna be one of the best ever) 



> Further, it will cost over 700 dollars just to start the program. It's against logic to pay so much just to get a job. Living 2 miles away from the property is a lot different living on the property. And using public transportation is different from using Disney's transportation (though I've heard both can be miserable.)



Yes indeed, that is another reason why I myself am not doing the program, not to mention the partying that takes place in the apartments...  I really don't blame ya there 



> I have been to Disneyland. Granted it was only once about 8 years ago, but I remember 4 rides breaking down. 2 of which I had to be evacuated from. I've never been evacuated from a WDW ride. I know it happens, but I've been to WDW almost 10 times and never had it happen to me.



The reason why that happened: You went there 8 years ago when Disneyland was under the rule of one of the worst presidents in it's history, and it was truly a dark age for DLR. Trust me, much different now, and boy I'm sorry you had to endure that my friend  



> And back to my original problem which stirred up this debate: The area surrounding. One of the reasons that Walt went and bought all that land in FL is because he felt he made a mistake by not purchasing the land around DL. As soon as DL became successful, people snapped up all the surrounding locations and put up cheap shops to profit off of his success.



See this is where I COMPLETELY disagree with Walt (contrary to popular belief, Walt isn't God ). IMO it is SO much more amazing to be in the middle of a city, and then BAM! Magic! First of all, being in the LA area, the showbiz capital of the world (love you too NYC), the crisp excitement of it is already in the air, and to slowly see the Matterhorn join the skyline as you're driving down the 5 freeway is absolutely AMAZING to see. And within the last 10 years, Disney has gained control over the surrounding area (collectively dubbed the "Anaheim Resort"), and have now controlled all the tackiness of the area and completely regulated all the signage to a uniform look. And hey, just like how at Disneyland the area right before you enter looks like LA with nothing but buildings, it's not much better in Orlando, because it too doesn't really change on your way to the park: Nothing but trees! 


> WDW is what Walt wanted.



Again: Apart from the trees, not it isn't. It was going to be COMPLETELY different before he died and then Roy and WED had to screw it all up and copy Disneyland and decide Epcot's name would just remain since it's catchy.



> He never stepped foot in the actual parks but that doesn't mean his footprint is not there.



Well, if you wanna get technical, he DID leave a physical footprint when he visited the site, but back to the metaphorical argument rofl...  Technically, I will count ANY of the other 4 DL rip offs around the world as a footprint or an echo, but they still ain't his baby 

And finally I just have to say yes, I am VERY excited to do the WDW CP, I swear, but I just got defensive when Walt's park got shafted


----------



## Salukfan

> What're they doing? Holding spots for people who apply at the last minute?



You know, I'm wondering about that.  Now that they're holding spots for people auditioning for Entertainment, rather than not making a guarantee about placement should they not pass the audition, doesn't that limit the number of positions available right now?  Depending on how many people will audition this semester/how many are chosen, there may be a wave of additional spots toward the end of the audition season.  I've had friends who were initially declined for the program, then given an acceptance at a later date. Mind you, this was for the Alumni program, but still, it happens. 

Just a thought.


----------



## sosmember

Toffy- First off, just sharing my opinion so please don't take anything I say personally. I will say that I agree with you that the 3 international DL are without a doubt little more than profit machines. As we have seen here on these boards many times they often fall short on even the simplest qualities that make a park a Disney park. Heck, Tokyo DL isn't even wholly owned be the Disney Corporation. However, IMHO the DL resort in CA and the WDW resort as a whole are on equal terms. One is certainly not "better" or "more magical" than the other. Each resort has unique qualities that reach out to different people. Just because you (collective you) prefer one over the other does not mean it is better. Also, WDW and specifically The Magic Kingdom were by no means "built on the cheap." At the time, the MK was one of the most complex single site construction projects ever attempted. Also, it isn't as though Walt had sat down for an hour one day and drafted the MK on a cocktail napkin. He worked on the plans for several years before he died. After Walt's death, Roy Disney worked with some of the best names in their respective industries to complete the last major project Walt ever started. Lillian Disney herself said Walt would have approved of the end result, but what did she know, she was only married to him for 41 years.

Now, when it comes to Epcot (EPCOT Center, EPCOT) I must say that while I have always loved the theme park, I once felt somewhat like you do in that it wasn't what Walt had envisioned. However, after much thought and A LOT of research, I realized something. Walt was an amazing dreamer, and an even better business man. On his deathbed, Walt was more than aware that without his involvement in the EPCOT project there was no one man or organization (even Disney) that was marketable enough to sell it to the investors. Even with Walt EPCOT was a long shot. Disney management knew this as well and knew that the only way to preserve that dream in some capacity was to drastically scale it down and convert it from a functioning city into something an entertainment company was more qualified to implement. EPCOT was to be a large scale showcase for the latest technologies blending with people's everyday lives. EPCOT Center and Epcot is a small scale world's fair type of showcase  of the same thing. EPCOT Center was/is a tribute to Walt's Dream, not an insult. I believe that there was no doubt in Walt's mind that if he died his plan would be scrapped. I think he would be very pleased to see that the company he founded did what they could to showcase the key elements of his dream.

Also, in regards to DCA. The concept of the park is dumbfounding. A tribute park to the state the park is located in mixed with the fact that it is exactly the type of park Walt built DL to get away from (talk about an insult/slap in the face) begs the question, why? Then you see the $600 million price tag and realize the imagineers were never given much to work with. I do agree though that the park will be much better after Disney spends $1.1 billion, nearly twice as much as they spent BUILDING the park, to fix it.


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

-Ok first, Roy carried out Walt's plans after he died. They did not make it a "cheapo" copy of Disneyland.  Walt himself said there was going to be a park similar Disneyland in Florida: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffnSTfBN1lU&feature=related 
-second, I never said bigger is better, I said bigger AND better. Walt wasn't happy with DL because he couldn't add to it and use the surrounding land.
-How is there more charm and magic in Disneyland because it's smaller?? I should think the charm and magic come from the people that work their asses off every day to make the magic come to life for the guests- which would be the same for both DL and WDW.
-DCA was not created by Walt so why would you include that in your argument about "Walt's original park"? 
-How is it magical to see skyscrapers and other random buildings next to Disneyland? Walt Disney World has nothing but trees because Walt wanted his world to be a magical place that took you away from reality.



Toffy said:


> Walt would've cried over Epcot (again, his DYING wish was to have his city of tomorrow built, but alas, it "couldn't be done" and so it turned into a way to make money)


Have you ever heard of Celebration? It may not be exactly as Walt wanted it, but they took the plans for epcot and created Celebration.

The Park Epcot is not the community Walt planned out but they used elements of his plans in creating the park. I think if Walt could see all of this he would be very happy to see his guests having the times of their lives and experiencing the Disney magic. 

It's all perspective really. some people prefer Disneyland and some prefer Walt Disney World. 
I prefer WDW (obviously) because after working there once already, I can see Walt's "footprint" in the parks every time I see a Cast Member making magic happen for the guests. It's not the size and the number of attractions, (even though WDW is big and awesome and the attractions are all amazing ) it's the magic that happens every day for each and every person that sets foot on WDW property. 

Toffy, I'm not trying to attack or offend you in any way and if I have, I am very sorry.  
I get defensive when Walt's _World_ gets shafted


----------



## cheepono

I think you are all ridiculous. Seriously, get some friends and get over yourselves. 

*"Also, in regards to DCA. The concept of the park is dumbfounding. A tribute park to the state the park is located in mixed with the fact that it is exactly the type of park Walt built DL to get away from (talk about an insult/slap in the face) begs the question, why?"*

I've never met anyone who has begged the question "why?"
I highly doubt Walt made DLR to get away from _JUST_ California
DCA is a fun park and I'm sure Walt Disney is proud of every second that was put in to creating this park


----------



## Elenadc

Anyways, getting a little more on topic here...  

I'm starting to plan my drive down and I'm feeling a little overwhelmed.  It feels like there's so much to consider, like the route, when to leave, when I want to get to Florida, etc...  I already know that I'll need to break the trip up into two days (it's ~1200 miles), but the big thing I can't decide is if I should book a hotel for that night on the road, or if I should just drive until I get tired and find a Holiday Inn or something similar.

Anybody have a similar experience to share?


----------



## jazstar87

Wow, Can the know-it-all really stop? I am so sick and tired of the KNOW IT ALL SYNDROME on this entire board.... This is the reason I rarely go on.... I want to know information but not in like a snobbish, I am a disney god way... Seriously, it's like who can compete against Steven Colbert's narcissistic ways... and let me tell you... you aren't winning... 

and Toffy, I am truly astounded by the fact you want to do the WDW College Program and you only got attractions.... You should be promoted to manager already, in fact maybe the board of directors... since you know what walt wanted and all...

and by the way, I got accepted for Merch for SA 2010, and leaving on Jan 20th


----------



## Pecobill

Elenadc said:


> Anyways, getting a little more on topic here...
> 
> I'm starting to plan my drive down and I'm feeling a little overwhelmed.  It feels like there's so much to consider, like the route, when to leave, when I want to get to Florida, etc...  I already know that I'll need to break the trip up into two days (it's ~1200 miles), but the big thing I can't decide is if I should book a hotel for that night on the road, or if I should just drive until I get tired and find a Holiday Inn or something similar.
> 
> Anybody have a similar experience to share?



I know when I was younger I would go with my dad on his trips and we did the last way you described.It honestly worked a lot better


----------



## Elenadc

Pecobill said:


> I know when I was younger I would go with my dad on his trips and we did the last way you described.It honestly worked a lot better



Thanks!  That's what I'm leaning towards.  I figure the more driving I get done on day one the earlier I get to WDW on day two!


----------



## lala88

I feel the same way about the whole driving thing because if you set a goal and don't make it you are out that money. And if you set it and show up at five you won't want to stop. We have always done it the second way too.


----------



## Elenadc

lala88 said:


> I feel the same way about the whole driving thing because if you set a goal and don't make it you are out that money. And if you set it and show up at five you won't want to stop. We have always done it the second way too.



That's exactly what I was thinking.  This way I'll have the flexibility to stop if I see something interesting too.  You know, World's Biggest Ball of Twine or something...


----------



## Jelliebean

Elenadc said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.  This way I'll have the flexibility to stop if I see something interesting too.  You know, World's Biggest Ball of Twine or something...



Ha ha.. That is the exact same thing I told my friend when we were thinking of road tripping down there.. Stopping at all the crazy little things like that.


----------



## Elenadc

Jelliebean said:


> Ha ha.. That is the exact same thing I told my friend when we were thinking of road tripping down there.. Stopping at all the crazy little things like that.



I'm really looking forward to that stuff!  I've never done any kind of road trip before, so I'm so glad I decided to drive this time.


----------



## americangeiko

*for those hoping for a BBB position who haven't already received a notice...*

I'm declining my BBB Hostess offer.  I know that may come as a shock for those who are pining for the positions but I'm a former FGiT and while if I had no other options I'd gladly go back to the BBB, I'm looking to move into other positions in the company.  (I'm up for several PIs and a Dland CP doing something not offered at WDW.)

I'm hoping that this position through my 'decline' will go to someone who really deserves it.  The BBB is definitely a lot of work, but it really is magic.

~WDWCP Fall 07 BBB Hostess (CC-Opening Team)


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

jazstar87 said:


> and by the way, I got accepted for Merch for SA 2010, and leaving on Jan 20th



Congratulations jazstar87!  
When was your interview? how long did it take to get your acceptance?


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

cheepono said:


> I think you are all ridiculous. Seriously, get some friends and get over yourselves.



Wow, that's pretty rude... 
we are having a debate- simple as that- you don't see us attacking each other. 
don't post anything if you don't like it or have nothing nice to say please!


----------



## jazstar87

Disney_Princess_89 said:


> Congratulations jazstar87!
> When was your interview? how long did it take to get your acceptance?



My interview was the 27th of Augusts at 12pm, I got accepted September 15, at 2:49 pm


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

jazstar87 said:


> My interview was the 27th of Augusts at 12pm, I got accepted September 15, at 2:49 pm



yay!


----------



## CursedCarolers

Just because we're having a lighthearted debate using quotes and facts to support our theories and opinions does not mean we do not have friends, nor are we obsessed with ourselves. It's a Disney board. I bet a lot of people, spent a lot of time reading books about the Disney company and Walt himself. Nothing struck me as know it all. It's a hobby and a passion. 

Cheepono, the person was referring to the fact that Paradise Pier at DCA is basically what Walt described as the antithesis of what he wanted the conception of Disneyland to be like. Nobody said anything about getting away from California. 

Jazstar, Congrats! but I don't see the need to be rude to Toffy. Not very Disney-like.

and Toffy, you do come off as somewhat condescending the last post of yours. You probably didn't mean it personally but I bet that's why they're coming down on you. 

At any rate, this thread was the wrong place for this discussion anyway. Sorry for starting it.


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

CursedCarolers said:


> At any rate, this thread was the wrong place for this discussion anyway. Sorry for starting it.


you have nothing to apologize for- I was the one who responded to Toffy and that started the whole debate- so I'm sorry


----------



## sosmember

CursedCarolers said:


> At any rate, this thread was the wrong place for this discussion anyway. Sorry for starting it.





Disney_Princess_89 said:


> you have nothing to apologize for- I was the one who responded to Toffy and that started the whole debate- so I'm sorry



cheepono-Yeah, sorry about that. Wrong place wrong time. Like Carolers said, I didn't mean to sound like a know-it-all or whatever. I was just giving my opinion, but it was off-topic so sorry if it offended you.

Anyway, on topic. Elenadc-My family is from FL but we moved to OH when I was young. We have made the trip down and back several times a year, about 1000mi each way. In recent years we have been doing the drive straight 16hrs, but when I was younger we would usually do it over 2 days. It always worked out best to pick a place to stay on the way down for all the reasons everyone else has stated. It only messed us up a few times. Once we just had trouble finding a place with room but not for long (tourist season), and another because we stopped in Georgia (first mistake haha) and there happened to be a humongous convention in Atlanta and all the hotels within a 20mi radius of the city were booked solid. You will be going in an off time and that convention was a freak thing, you should be fine. Good luck.

jazstar87- Congratulations on being accepted! Still, what you said to Toffy was a little cold. Please take it easy.

Good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## ZoeDisney

Thank goodness, I'm so glad you guys made peace. Disney = Love

anyway, can I just ask a quick question and then we can stop this? sorry to stay off topic, but I'm wondering, why in the heck did they take off the Mickey Mouse from California Screamin' at DCA? I know they wanted to transform it into some more Cali-esque thing, but why take away Mickey???


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ZoeDisney said:


> Thank goodness, I'm so glad you guys made peace. Disney = Love
> 
> anyway, can I just ask a quick question and then we can stop this? sorry to stay off topic, but I'm wondering, why in the heck did they take off the Mickey Mouse from California Screamin' at DCA? I know they wanted to transform it into some more Cali-esque thing, but why take away Mickey???



 they took off the mickey on california screaming?


----------



## ZoeDisney

MaryPoppins86 said:


> they took off the mickey on california screaming?



This is what it used to look like http://www.coastergallery.com/2005/CaliforniaScreamin7.jpg ...as you can see in my signature


and this is what it looks like now http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/parks/attractions/detail?name=CaliforniaScreaminAttractionPage


----------



## ZoeDisney

ooohh wait they just switched things around

http://s3.amazonaws.com/bk_store/images/photo_object/photos/4/5/4506801/img006-feed.jpg they replaced the sun on the ferris wheel with Mickey, so Mickey is still around! my bad I don't know anything, I'm an east coaster sorry

I still kinda like the old way better, especially at night http://www.fanartreview.com/farusr/33299/1307029California_Adventure_2_625.jpg


but anyway here's the full picture as it is today http://www.mouseplanet.info/gallery/d/87612-1/5_09_DCA_00096.jpg


----------



## sosmember

ZoeDisney said:


> ooohh wait they just switched things around
> 
> they replaced the sun on the ferris wheel with Mickey, so Mickey is still around! my bad I don't know anything, I'm an east coaster sorry
> 
> I still kinda like the old way better, especially at night
> 
> 
> but anyway here's the full picture as it is today [/URL]



The reason Disney gave was because they were putting Mickey on the ferris wheel and they didn't want the skyline/view of this portion of the park to be dominated by too much Mickey. I still don't know why they did the switch in the first place though. Mickey looked pretty cool with a looping coaster around him IMO.


----------



## Sorahana

MaryPoppins86 said:


> you find out your exact work location when start your cp, i believe during traditions. as for how much you'll be making, that info would be in the acceptance letter.



This has actually changed. On day one or two you find out your work location when you're taken to casting. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting to hear!!


----------



## jazstar87

Since when did we play nice?  I guess, nobody truly read into what people say... 

I guess, here down the rabbit hole I go.... at least, I will have some tea...


----------



## jazstar87

very interesting thread in deed....


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

I agree jazstar87!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ZoeDisney said:


> ooohh wait they just switched things around
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/bk_store/images/photo_object/photos/4/5/4506801/img006-feed.jpg they replaced the sun on the ferris wheel with Mickey, so Mickey is still around! my bad I don't know anything, I'm an east coaster sorry
> 
> I still kinda like the old way better, especially at night http://www.fanartreview.com/farusr/33299/1307029California_Adventure_2_625.jpg
> 
> 
> but anyway here's the full picture as it is today http://www.mouseplanet.info/gallery/d/87612-1/5_09_DCA_00096.jpg





sosmember said:


> The reason Disney gave was because they were putting Mickey on the ferris wheel and they didn't want the skyline/view of this portion of the park to be dominated by too much Mickey. I still don't know why they did the switch in the first place though. Mickey looked pretty cool with a looping coaster around him IMO.



i agree. although it looks nice. i still really liked it when they had mickey on california screanin'. i don't know, but there was just something about watching that coaster loop inside mickey's head.


----------



## NotSoLittleAviator

My vote would have to go to Walt Disney World as well. Yes it is not the original and it is not EXACTLY what Walt had in mind but Walt himself said that it would not only be bigger but BETTER than Disneyland.  Walt felt that he fell short of his own expectations in regards to Disneyland.  That is why he created Walt Disney World.  For me there really is no debate here. IMHO i believe Walt would be more proud of WDW than DL.


----------



## CursedCarolers

Salukfan said:


> I hate to tell you this, but if it's the over-analytical, "know it all" tendency of Disney fans that's getting to you, you're in for a ride.  I'm not a fan of it all myself, but that's life with Disney.  You'll hear it from CMs, APs, random guests, people who think they know everything about Disney, exactly what Walt would have wanted (to exacting detail, most of the time), and what needs to be done to "perfect" whatever park they happen to be in.
> 
> I do think it's a bit overdone myself, especially the people who say that Walt wouldn't have wanted whatever change is being proposed.  Walt, the innovator, the one who said that Disneyland would never been finished as long as imagination existed, would be opposed to just about every change in feature animation, parks, etc?  Come now.    But, hey, that's just my opinion.
> 
> There are a lot of people who aren't like that (most, I'd say), and people on the opposite end (who know jack squat about Disney; frustrating with fellow cast, let me tell you), of course.  But you'll have to deal with the fact that people feel very passionate about Disney and will go on and on about how x is a disgrace and how y park does it better and how z character should be out and on and on.     It's a fact of life with the Mouse.



I'd say a lot of that is true. Different strokes for different folks. 

I like to do the "What could make this park perfect?" kind of thing. Do you have a favorite sports team? Do you ever think of who they would need/what they would need to change to win the Championship and make your dreams come true? As people who put thousands of dollars into the company, generally we tend to have opinions on how it could be better.

As for putting words into Walt's mouth...I think that can get a bit overboard but it's not always without basis. 1. It's a huge company that's named after him and is (in large part) based on his creative work. 2. He was a man with a lot of dreams and a lot of outlets for expressing himself. We have a lot more to go by than any other artist throughout history. Narrating Walt's exact thoughts is a little strange, though.

I didn't know I was doing something wrong by all of this. I can't talk like this with my friends in real life, I thought I was in good company doing it here on a Disney discussion board.


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

CursedCarolers said:


> I didn't know I was doing something wrong by all of this. I can't talk like this with my friends in real life, I thought I was in good company doing it here on a Disney discussion board.



I really hate to get involved, but could everyone just agree to disagree? :] 

One of the great things about the DIS Boards is that there's hundreds of people who come from different places, are different ages, etc. but we all love DISNEY! Whether someone loves DL more than WDW or Wall-E more than Finding Nemo or whatever shouldn't matter..because they're all under the umbrella of a Company that I think we can all agree on makes some pretty amazing stuff


----------



## sosmember

Hey, just checking to see if any CS hopefuls have been accepted or if anyone has heard of any being accepted yet for spring 2010. It's been a little over 3 weeks for me and was told 2-4 weeks blah blah blah... you know the story. I'm not really worried that I haven't heard anything back since it seems like they haven't started accepting CS people yet at all. Just checking to see if that is the case. Thanks for any help.

cheepono- It appears that you only made your account so that you could be rude and hateful. If you want to be civil and take part in this thread I'm sure we would all welcome your participation. Otherwise, I will personally be ignoring your posts from here on and I suggest everyone else do the same.


----------



## Salukfan

> I didn't know I was doing something wrong by all of this. I can't talk like this with my friends in real life, I thought I was in good company doing it here on a Disney discussion board.



Oh, I didn't mean to come off that way, if I did!  I assure you, I've spent many a long night up with friends, discussing ways to implement the Kim Possible World Showcase game (failing at the exact name here ) at the American Adventure, and having long, analytical conversations about what the High School Musical character will be doing in fifteen years.  I love all that stuff and spend much of my time doing it.  

I tend to take issue with the people who are not theorizing, but are RIGHT and everyone else is WRONG and yeah.  I have no issues whatsoever with discuss and theory, just lectures from people who know a lot of information, but take that as a license to lecture about all things Disney.  Of course I can be as much as an elitist as the next person on certain topics (don't get me started on the Disney Princess collection!), but certain topics and attitudes hit my nerves like crazy. 

Pardon me if that sounded ranty and/or long-winded, I do have a tendency to post a novel when I should be writing haikus.


----------



## Sorahana

sosmember said:


> cheepono- It appears that you only made your account so that you could be rude and hateful. If you want to be civil and take part in this thread I'm sure we would all welcome your participation. Otherwise, I will personally be ignoring your posts from here on and I suggest everyone else do the same.



Or we can hit the "report" button on their posts, that would help us alleviate the problem as well =). 

I would get back on topic about the CP/CS and not debate that's not what the thread is for. Everyone be friends and chat nicely !!


----------



## krisTXyn

jazstar87 said:


> and by the way, I got accepted for Merch for SA 2010, and leaving on Jan 20th



congrats!!
i arrive jan 20th also


----------



## Sorahana

krisTXyn said:


> congrats!!
> i arrive jan 20th also



CONGRATS to both of you =)! 

I just decided to apply for the CP one more time since I graduate in December. I also applied for a PI. 
For the CP roles I picked were: 
-Character Attendant
-Attractions 
-Character Performer
-Bibbiddi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess
-Photopass Photographer

I'm actually gonna ask everyone a question...my dream job is actually to be in entertainment and I auditioned once before but did not pass. My height is 5'6" and I know that's average height and a bit harder. I was wondering if I should try out again anyway or not, my mom said not to because of my height but I'm not sure what to do. 

And if anyone has any questions about the CP, ask me!!


----------



## NicoleRose

Sorahana said:


> CONGRATS to both of you =)!
> 
> I just decided to apply for the CP one more time since I graduate in December. I also applied for a PI.
> For the CP roles I picked were:
> -Character Attendant
> -Attractions
> -Character Performer
> -Bibbiddi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess
> -Photopass Photographer
> 
> I'm actually gonna ask everyone a question...my dream job is actually to be in entertainment and I auditioned once before but did not pass. My height is 5'6" and I know that's average height and a bit harder. I was wondering if I should try out again anyway or not, my mom said not to because of my height but I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> And if anyone has any questions about the CP, ask me!!


to the auditioning thing, i'd just say why not try out?
it cant hurt

and it seems the way they're doing it this year, you'll find out if you get accepted or not for a role despite your audition anyway
so i would just go for it, if you dont make it, you'll have another role waiting for you anyway


----------



## Pecobill

sosmember said:


> Hey, just checking to see if any CS hopefuls have been accepted or if anyone has heard of any being accepted yet for spring 2010. It's been a little over 3 weeks for me and was told 2-4 weeks blah blah blah... you know the story. I'm not really worried that I haven't heard anything back since it seems like they haven't started accepting CS people yet at all. Just checking to see if that is the case. Thanks for any help.
> 
> cheepono- It appears that you only made your account so that you could be rude and hateful. If you want to be civil and take part in this thread I'm sure we would all welcome your participation. Otherwise, I will personally be ignoring your posts from here on and I suggest everyone else do the same.



Someone from the facbook group called last week and disney said that the CS should get their stuff this week.They also said if you dont recieve it this week to call.


----------



## sosmember

Pecobill said:


> Someone from the facbook group called last week and disney said that the CS should get their stuff this week.They also said if you dont recieve it this week to call.



Awesome, now I'm really pumped! Thanks a lot for the reply!


----------



## Toffy

Bloody heck! I'm gone for three days and people are attacking, making peace, and then attacking again rofl! 

I have no idea who said what anymore so I'll just call it a draw and end the convo 

But dang people, a simple debate is not worth reporting a post for rofl


----------



## CursedCarolers

I've just received my 4th rejection letter for just the one application. I've got to admit, this is getting pretty funny. 

Too bad I'm applying for the Disneyland College Program today. Here's to four more rejection letters? 

And Toffy, it got to be more than lighthearted debate. That ish was bananas. I called someone Grumpy.  That's how you know it's serious. But it's all behind us now.


----------



## NicoleRose

CursedCarolers said:


> I've just received my 4th rejection letter for just the one application. I've got to admit, this is getting pretty funny.
> 
> Too bad I'm applying for the Disneyland College Program today. Here's to four more rejection letters?
> 
> And Toffy, it got to be more than lighthearted debate. That ish was bananas. I called someone Grumpy.  That's how you know it's serious. But it's all behind us now.


lol aw! that is just plain cruel!!

well good luck with DLR! i hope you get it!


----------



## sosmember

Toffy said:


> Bloody heck! I'm gone for three days and people are attacking, making peace, and then attacking again rofl!
> 
> I have no idea who said what anymore so I'll just call it a draw and end the convo
> 
> But dang people, a simple debate is not worth reporting a post for rofl



Welcome back! Yeah it was a little ridiculous haha. FYI the person that got reported was acting VERY inappropriately. It was just uncalled for.


----------



## hyperflame

I just received a Pending letter (interviewed Aug 27). 

I really hope Disney makes up its mind on me within 2-3 weeks, because Dec 1 is too late for me, especially since my school's Internship office literally takes weeks to process papers   

In peoples' experience, how long does it take to get a final answer after the Pending notice? After reading some posts, it seems to be 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Toffy

sosmember said:


> Welcome back! Yeah it was a little ridiculous haha. FYI the person that got reported was acting VERY inappropriately. It was just uncalled for.





> And Toffy, it got to be more than lighthearted debate. That ish was bananas. I called someone Grumpy. That's how you know it's serious. But it's all behind us now.



Oh wow I missed a lot haha! Yeah I'm thinking this is one of those times where I smile, nod, and change the subject to more important matters such as wishing Carolers good luck with DLRCP rofl

Have any prior check in date meet ups been planned? I know it's probably worthy of it's own thread, but I thought I'd start by asking here before I go diving through the zillions of threads that have new posts


----------



## ZoeDisney

Meet you over on the West Coast Carolers!  (I hope)


----------



## Aiden

Has anyone been accepted for SAQ, and arriving on March 24th? If so, add my Facebook: http://facebook.com/aiden.scully


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Sorahana said:


> CONGRATS to both of you =)!
> 
> I just decided to apply for the CP one more time since I graduate in December. I also applied for a PI.
> For the CP roles I picked were:
> -Character Attendant
> -Attractions
> -Character Performer
> -Bibbiddi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess
> -Photopass Photographer
> 
> I'm actually gonna ask everyone a question...my dream job is actually to be in entertainment and I auditioned once before but did not pass. My height is 5'6" and I know that's average height and a bit harder. I was wondering if I should try out again anyway or not, my mom said not to because of my height but I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> And if anyone has any questions about the CP, ask me!!



YES! If it is your dream to work in entertainment, keep auditioning until you make it! If there was ever a place for your dreams to come true, its Disney. Just keep trying and eventually things will pan out. Have you gone to the workshops they have for character auditions during your cp? Ive heard its a great way to acquire better skills for the auditions. 

Because of this new system they are using this semester, there is no reason not to audition because it doesn't affect your acceptance wait time, the potential for getting your number one or two choice, arrival dates left available or any of that. You simply switch out the role you receive for character performer or you stick with plan A and just go in the role you were awarded if you don't pass the audition.


----------



## hyperflame

hyperflame said:


> I just received a Pending letter (interviewed Aug 27).
> 
> I really hope Disney makes up its mind on me within 2-3 weeks, because Dec 1 is too late for me, especially since my school's Internship office literally takes weeks to process papers
> 
> In peoples' experience, how long does it take to get a final answer after the Pending notice? After reading some posts, it seems to be 1-2 weeks.



Sorry to quote my own post, but I know there's a bunch of you guys lurking this thread, looking for ideas about applying next semester, or even got rejected, so I thought I would share a copy of my Pending letter.

Here's a link to it: http://i36.tinypic.com/2ef4ay8.gif

Sorry for the image quality being bad, I had to do a rush job on scanning it because I have to go to class now  . I also scratched out my address and the date, but hopefully you can see what a Pending letter looks like.


----------



## ZoeDisney

Yup, my letter is identical to that, except it's from another lady at DL Anaheim. I currently have it posted on my fridge and I reread it at least once a day.


----------



## sosmember

So, I'm at work right now so I gotta keep this short.  I got up early today and went to a little release party and picked up my copy of Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days at my local Game Stop.  That should give me the Disney fix I need for this week! I pre-ordered it so it came with a neat poster and 3 post cards (like the ones that came w/ Re: Chain of Memories if you pre-ordered). Just thought I would give a heads up since I know a lot of you like/love the KH series like I do and it can ease the pain of waiting!


----------



## nackrack

kingdom hearts is the best!!! i love those games. my interview was 2 weeks ago im still waitin


----------



## nackrack

OMG i just got accepted into the disney college program anaheim!!!!!! im moving in jan 10th I'll be working merchandise. anyone else who got accepted add my myspace

myspace.com/overlandmusic


----------



## NicoleRose

congratulations!!


----------



## nackrack

thanks!!! im soooo stoked, anyone done merchandising for disney before?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

nackrack said:


> OMG i just got accepted into the disney college program anaheim!!!!!! im moving in jan 10th I'll be working merchandise. anyone else who got accepted add my myspace
> 
> myspace.com/overlandmusic



Congrats!! I was accepted for merchandise too, but for the Disney World resort. You'll have to let us know how it goes in Anaheim!


----------



## sosmember

nackrack said:


> OMG i just got accepted into the disney college program anaheim!!!!!! im moving in jan 10th I'll be working merchandise. anyone else who got accepted add my myspace
> 
> myspace.com/overlandmusic



Congrats!


----------



## Sorahana

I just got done with my interview. We talked about all the roles I applied for, we talked about attractions and entertainment mostly, and I did tell her that I'd like to be placed somewhere besides Attractions because I've done it twice before, she said she'd note that down. So now I'm nervous about what's going to happen. If I get in I know I won't get BBB because I have no experience, not sure about the other roles though. 

I am going to the Pittsburgh audition for Character Performer though!


----------



## CursedCarolers

Good luck Sorahana. If you do get Attractions, I would say it's about time you tried to do a CP for every major thrill attraction at each park. haha. 

I just got my 5th and 6th rejection letters today all for 1 application. Someone at Disney is laughing at me.

I'm scheduling my DLCP interview later today.


----------



## Sorahana

CursedCarolers said:


> Good luck Sorahana. If you do get Attractions, I would say it's about time you tried to do a CP for every major thrill attraction at each park. haha.
> 
> I just got my 5th and 6th rejection letters today all for 1 application. Someone at Disney is laughing at me.
> 
> I'm scheduling my DLCP interview later today.



If I get in, I'm hoping not for Attractions...lol. I feel like I'll work at every major attraction...I work at the major one in AK, major one at Epcot...LOL. 

And seriously...they need to stop sending you rejection letters!!


----------



## Jelliebean

CursedCarolers said:


> I just got my 5th and 6th rejection letters today all for 1 application. Someone at Disney is laughing at me.
> 
> I'm scheduling my DLCP interview later today.



This is crazy.

I was thinking of applying for the DLCP as well, but the housing situation and how competitive it is worries me, a little.


----------



## Dancingprincess:)

Hello everyone! I just got accepted into the 2010 spring advantage cp in wdw!!! I was offered a role in qsfb, and was invited to audition for a character performer! I am so excited and REALLY would love to be a fur/face character, especially in a parade. Is it very common for cp's to be in parades? I've danced for about 17 years now, and being able to dance at Disney world would just be a dream! Also, I've read a bunch of different 'height requirement lists' but they all kinda contradict each other. I'm 5'9ish...I know I'm pretty tall for a girl. Could anyone tell me which characters I might have to opportunity to be??? 

Thank you!


----------



## Sorahana

Dancingprincess:) said:


> Hello everyone! I just got accepted into the 2010 spring advantage cp in wdw!!! I was offered a role in qsfb, and was invited to audition for a character performer! I am so excited and REALLY would love to be a fur/face character, especially in a parade. Is it very common for cp's to be in parades? I've danced for about 17 years now, and being able to dance at Disney world would just be a dream! Also, I've read a bunch of different 'height requirement lists' but they all kinda contradict each other. I'm 5'9ish...I know I'm pretty tall for a girl. Could anyone tell me which characters I might have to opportunity to be???
> 
> Thank you!



You can PM Brenna or Joanna I believe and they can tell you what characters. 
I'm not sure about CPs being in parades. I've heard of it but I believe it would depend on your color code (level of movement) whether you;d be in parades or not. Good luck and congrats!! I'm also auditioning for Character as well.


----------



## Dancingprincess:)

Sorahana said:


> You can PM Brenna or Joanna I believe and they can tell you what characters.
> I'm not sure about CPs being in parades. I've heard of it but I believe it would depend on your color code (level of movement) whether you;d be in parades or not. Good luck and congrats!! I'm also auditioning for Character as well.



thank you! good luck to you too! Which audition are you attending?


----------



## Sorahana

Dancingprincess:) said:


> thank you! good luck to you too! Which audition are you attending?



Pittsburgh. You?


----------



## Dancingprincess:)

Sorahana said:


> Pittsburgh. You?



Orlando. I'm from California but since there aren't any auditions here, I thought why not fly out to Florida? Perfect excuse to visit wdw while I'm there so have you done the cp before?


----------



## Sorahana

Dancingprincess:) said:


> Orlando. I'm from California but since there aren't any auditions here, I thought why not fly out to Florida? Perfect excuse to visit wdw while I'm there so have you done the cp before?



Yes, I did it in Spring 08 @ Expedition Everest and Summer 09 @ Text Track, both in Atrractions. Loved it!


----------



## Blessed Gurlie 07

Hi I have been researching Disney program for a couple of months now and disboards has really helped me out throughout the applying, interviewing and waiting process. So thanks to everybody on here! Im sure hundreds of others did the same thing I did (just checking disboards but never posting anything). I was just accepted into the DISNEYLAND program today! Technically, I was accepted yesterday when they first started accepting people but I missed the initial call, she even called me back later the night to tell me, but I had missed it again! So I am REALLY excited and cant wait for three months to pass by so I can make my way to Cali!  By the way----Interviewed: August 8, Acceptance via Phone: September 30 I was told I would find out in 3-6 weeks found out 3weeks and 1 day. Ill be Merchandise!


----------



## Spaceship Earthfan

Blessed Gurlie 07 said:


> Hi I have been researching Disney program for a couple of months now and disboards has really helped me out throughout the applying, interviewing and waiting process. So thanks to everybody on here! Im sure hundreds of others did the same thing I did (just checking disboards but never posting anything). I was just accepted into the DISNEYLAND program today! Technically, I was accepted yesterday when they first started accepting people but I missed the initial call, she even called me back later the night to tell me, but I had missed it again! So I am REALLY excited and cant wait for three months to pass by so I can make my way to Cali!  By the way----Interviewed: August 8, Acceptance via Phone: September 30 I was told I would find out in 3-6 weeks found out 3weeks and 1 day. Ill be Merchandise!



Congrats! That was nice of them to make a 2nd call, I'm sure it's got to be a fun  job for those who make the accepted phone calls!


----------



## bgirl781

So I'm having a bit of a dilemma. 

I applied at the end of Aug, interviewed Sept 2, and got my acceptance email Sept 28th. But I got accepted for costuming, which I specifically told them in my interview that I was only applying for because my mom wanted me to. The other roles I applied for were Character Attendant, BBB hostess, though I meant to add attractions, too.

In any case, I called them this morning wondering why that was the role they gave me, and if it was possible to switch (I asked the same thing in an email right after I got my acceptance, but they ignored those questions). I mentioned that I would also be perfectly happy with attractions, but the lady I spoke to said that the only other role available would be QSFB (which I definitely don't want). 

I called them again (after hours) and left a message asking if I could be put on a waiting list for one of the other roles, so hopefully I'll hear from them tomorrow. 

I still have my character audition, but I doubt I'll pass it, since I'm 5'10" and overweight. 

But at this point, I'm definitely leaning towards turning it down. Which is really disappointed, since I got accepted for character attendant last year, but decided to put it off until after I graduated...


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

No offense bgirl781, but why would you put something down that you didn't want just because your mom wanted you to? 
If you really don't want costuming then take QSFB- who knows, maybe you'll enjoy it.  and maybe you'll get picked for something at the audition (I am auditioning too and I have my doubts because of my height and weight but i'm keeping positive)
Don't decline the CP though- you'll end up regretting it in the long run


----------



## Garovia

I just had my phone interview this morning and I think it went alright. I was asked to select two of my top choices for roles and said Character Attendant and Merchandise. I was asked a lot of questions on Character Attendant and one about being a waiter at a previous job I had.

Some of the questions seemed quite difficult to answer but I hope I did a good job with them. I'm not sure why I was asked about being a waiter when I didn't select anything about restaurants but that's alright.

Now I begin the waiting game to see if I got into the program. Hopefully, like some people, I hear back from them soon but if not, that's alright too.

Hope to see everyone soon in Buena Vista, Florida!


----------



## jazstar87

I agree with Princess, why did you do something your mom asked you to do? I personally don't think that it's a good idea to mention your parents in the interview. This is your thing, not theirs (even though my mom secretly wish she could go too). And do qsfb, it's that of nothing, if you really want don't want costuming...  go with qsfb, I know many people who is loving/loved it, and is going/went seasonal for it. Just because it might seem the lowest thing on the role chain, doesn't mean that it's really that bad... and the DCP is for experience, right? In the end, it will make you a better person because you know how to handle a qsfb setting/costuming. And if you don't want to do the cp just because you didn't get what you want, it's not that you _might,_ you _will_ regret it. Also, you might have taken up somebody's who would be willing to do anything just for the experience at Disney, since I was told last time I applied, they do statistical data to determined the people who accept and decline, so they don't get that spot back (supposedly).  Plus if you are planning to extend you can put in a request for a role change. Just pick one, stick it out, and really you might like costuming or qsfb, if you don't (if you can) extend and pick another role


----------



## jazstar87

garovia, I think it's because they like to know about past jobs, even if you pick roles that not related to your old job. Everyone gets asked about them...


----------



## Garovia

jazstar87 said:


> garovia, I think it's because they like to know about past jobs, even if you pick roles that not related to your old job. Everyone gets asked about them...



Oh that's good. I think I was pretty positive about my overall work history. Once or twice I might have said "um" during the more challenging questions so I hope that doesn't influence their decision about acceptance or denial.


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Good luck Garovia! hope to see you in Buena Vista!


----------



## Pecobill

Just got accepted for QSFB for Spring Advantage


----------



## sneekypeeks

Awesome!  Congrats Peco!


----------



## Pecobill

sneekypeeks said:


> Awesome!  Congrats Peco!



Thanks I just got my arrival dates as well.I'll get there 2/8/10


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

bgirl781 said:


> So I'm having a bit of a dilemma.
> 
> I applied at the end of Aug, interviewed Sept 2, and got my acceptance email Sept 28th. But I got accepted for costuming, which I specifically told them in my interview that I was only applying for because my mom wanted me to. The other roles I applied for were Character Attendant, BBB hostess, though I meant to add attractions, too.
> 
> In any case, I called them this morning wondering why that was the role they gave me, and if it was possible to switch (I asked the same thing in an email right after I got my acceptance, but they ignored those questions). I mentioned that I would also be perfectly happy with attractions, but the lady I spoke to said that the only other role available would be QSFB (which I definitely don't want).
> 
> I called them again (after hours) and left a message asking if I could be put on a waiting list for one of the other roles, so hopefully I'll hear from them tomorrow.
> 
> I still have my character audition, but I doubt I'll pass it, since I'm 5'10" and overweight.
> 
> But at this point, I'm definitely leaning towards turning it down. Which is really disappointed, since I got accepted for character attendant last year, but decided to put it off until after I graduated...



So you are graduating this semester? If thats the case, this is the last chance you have for the CP. You should take what they gave you. I've heard that costuming is really fun, especially if you get entertainment costuming because you get to dress the characters on the parade floats! 

Honestly, thats the whole reason they give you a checklist is to make sure that whatever they give you is something you would be willing and happy to do instead of just some random job that you have no interest in. 

I say be thankful and just stick with costuming as it could be a really fun and interesting job!! 

Here is a blog of a girl who do costuming currently. 

http://wdwcpxperience.wordpress.com/ 

^That is GiggleGoddess here on the disboards. Shes very sweet. I'm sure she wouldn't mind a PM with some costuming questions!


----------



## Blessed Gurlie 07

Spaceship Earthfan said:


> Congrats! That was nice of them to make a 2nd call, I'm sure it's got to be a fun  job for those who make the accepted phone calls!



Thanks, and yea it was really nice of her, and I'm sure it is fun getting to tell people their dreams have come true!


----------



## Dancingprincess:)

Pecobill said:


> Just got accepted for QSFB for Spring Advantage



Congrats!!! Me too! I'm also auditioning for character performer, but if I don't get it, then I'll be qsfb!


----------



## Pecobill

Dancingprincess:) said:


> Congrats!!! Me too! I'm also auditioning for character performer, but if I don't get it, then I'll be qsfb!



Good luck with the audition.


----------



## sosmember

I just got accepted for the Spring 2010 Disney CareerStart Program as a FSFB!  I am totally pumped I can barely contain myself! There is only one problem... they screwed up the contents of my folder! My orange folder contained my acceptance letter specifically for the WDW program but all the other literature is regarding the dL program!?! To top it off I didn't get a copy of the "Disney CareerStart Program Participation Checklist" which has the web address I need to accept the invitation. I have called and left a message since it is a Saturday explaining this and I left my name, phone number, and applicant number. The mix up is a bit annoying but I figure that they have accepted me into the right program but somebody just messed up when they were putting together my packet. What do you guys think?


----------



## CursedCarolers

Interview: Round 2. 

I think I did pretty good on the DLCP interview which is HUGELY different from how I felt after the WDWCP interview. I was much more relaxed and much more smiley. I think the interviewer makes all the difference. This one was so much friendlier. 

I'm not going to get my hopes up again and I'm not even sure if I'll go if I do get in, but I really want this badly so I hope that I at least have the chance.


----------



## alittlebohemian

I've been browsing these boards for awhile and they've been a big help (thanks guys!) but I'm waiting until DCP comes to my school in order to apply. Now that I'm seeing so many people get in I'm getting really anxious about having to wait though. Should I just go ahead and do it online? I was really hoping to hear more information about financial aid and have the ability to (hopefully!) get an interview in person, but the wait is killing me! And I don't want to lose my chance just because I applied too late. My DCP meeting is still a whole month away!  Does anyone have any experience with the on-campus presentations that can give me some advice? Thanks so much!


----------



## sneekypeeks

I did the on campus for my first time.  The only difference between on site and e presentation is the amount of people there.  I would suggest going ahead and applying.  They don't have negative views on people who do the e presentation first.  And if you want, you can still go to campus presentation just in case.

Good luck!


----------



## blackat33

I have been accepted into CS for Merchandise!
Web Interview: Aug 31st
Phone Interview: Sept 2nd
Acceptance Letter: Oct 3rd!
I can't wait to see you all down there!!!!


----------



## wannabefreeee

alittlebohemian said:


> I've been browsing these boards for awhile and they've been a big help (thanks guys!) but I'm waiting until DCP comes to my school in order to apply. Now that I'm seeing so many people get in I'm getting really anxious about having to wait though. Should I just go ahead and do it online? I was really hoping to hear more information about financial aid and have the ability to (hopefully!) get an interview in person, but the wait is killing me! And I don't want to lose my chance just because I applied too late. My DCP meeting is still a whole month away!  Does anyone have any experience with the on-campus presentations that can give me some advice? Thanks so much!



I'm facing the same issue. Disney comes to my campus (Eastern Michigan) in late October and I'm wondering if I should just do the online e-presentation. But I feel more secure in the fact that I can get it done in person. I'm so torn! Who knows if we'll break down and just do it online. But would it honestly help any to wait around for Disney to come to the school? I'm wondering...


----------



## NicoleRose

wannabefreeee said:


> I'm facing the same issue. Disney comes to my campus (Eastern Michigan) in late October and I'm wondering if I should just do the online e-presentation. But I feel more secure in the fact that I can get it done in person. I'm so torn! Who knows if we'll break down and just do it online. But would it honestly help any to wait around for Disney to come to the school? I'm wondering...


the campus presentation gives the EXACT same information that the online one does.

if i were you, i would just do the e-presentation. you can still go to the campus one if you have any questions or just are curious, but there is no difference in doing one or the other


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

CursedCarolers said:


> Interview: Round 2.
> 
> I think I did pretty good on the DLCP interview which is HUGELY different from how I felt after the WDWCP interview. I was much more relaxed and much more smiley. I think the interviewer makes all the difference. This one was so much friendlier.
> 
> I'm not going to get my hopes up again and I'm not even sure if I'll go if I do get in, but I really want this badly so I hope that I at least have the chance.



Good luck Cursed! I hope you get it, you really deserve it!!!


----------



## Heartless Pirate

By choosing a the latest arrival date, will my chances of working somewhere I want be slim? Do they fill up the high demand and popular attractions/stores early on in the season?


----------



## CursedCarolers

DOasDREAMERSdo said:


> Good luck Cursed! I hope you get it, you really deserve it!!!



Thank you! You don't know how much kind words mean to me. haha.



> By choosing a the latest arrival date, will my chances of working somewhere I want be slim? Do they fill up the high demand and popular attractions/stores early on in the season?



I don't think it particularly makes a difference because you will be replacing people who are leaving at a later date. Either way I wouldn't really plan on working one place over another. (Which is hypocritical of me to say because I have places where I'm hoping to work as well haha.)


----------



## lizzylove

Ive been ACCEPTED into the DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!! Spring Advantage 2010!!!!! I will work at Disneyland in food service!!!!!!! 
I Interviewed September 28th
Accepted October 5th!!!!
YAY!!!!!


----------



## Heartless Pirate

Congrats Lizzy! And welcome to the disboards!



CursedCarolers said:


> I don't think it particularly makes a difference because you will be replacing people who are leaving at a later date. Either way I wouldn't really plan on working one place over another. (Which is hypocritical of me to say because I have places where I'm hoping to work as well haha.)


 
Yeah, I realize that. I just have a feeling the chances would be better if you pick one of the early arrival dates.


----------



## Simple_Motions

I was Accepted for CareerStart Spring 2010 for QSFB! 

Web Interview: Aug 31st
Phone Interview: Sept 2nd
Acceptance Letter: Oct 5th!


----------



## ZoeDisney

lizzylove said:


> Ive been ACCEPTED into the DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!! Spring Advantage 2010!!!!! I will work at Disneyland in food service!!!!!!!
> I Interviewed September 28th
> Accepted October 5th!!!!
> YAY!!!!!



I'm happy for you, but darn that makes me feel like crap. I interviewed for DL Aug.31 and I'm still pending. I don't understand what's the problem. I have the experience, I chose 13 roles, and I was friendly in the interview (I even _impressed_ her at one point). I don't understand. Why is it taking so long for me? Are they waiting until someone drops out? Why couldn't they just put me in first? What did I do wrong? I feel absolutely terrible. I just want to do this so bad. This waiting is killing me and to hear other ppl being accepted who interviewed just a week ago...omg it's like a punch in the stomach. Sorry to be Debbie the Downer.


----------



## Heartless Pirate

ZoeDisney said:


> I'm happy for you, but darn that makes me feel like crap. I interviewed for DL Aug.31 and I'm still pending. I don't understand what's the problem. I have the experience, I chose 13 roles, and I was friendly in the interview (I even _impressed_ her at one point). I don't understand. Why is it taking so long for me? Are they waiting until someone drops out? Why couldn't they just put me in first? What did I do wrong? I feel absolutely terrible. I just want to do this so bad. This waiting is killing me and to hear other ppl being accepted who interviewed just a week ago...omg it's like a punch in the stomach. Sorry to be Debbie the Downer.



I know exactly what you mean Zoe. As you know, my friend was also pended, DW though. Neither of us can figure out why. It's bad enough being pended, but its really difficult when you can't figure out why. Like you, he's had a lot of experience, chose many roles, and said his interview went well. We just can't figure it out... And don't apologize for being a Debbie Downer, it gives others in similar situations something to relate to. Much better than seeing "OMG I GOT ACCEPTED SPRING 2010" 100 times.


----------



## CursedCarolers

ZoeDisney said:


> I'm happy for you, but darn that makes me feel like crap. I interviewed for DL Aug.31 and I'm still pending. I don't understand what's the problem. I have the experience, I chose 13 roles, and I was friendly in the interview (I even _impressed_ her at one point). I don't understand. Why is it taking so long for me? Are they waiting until someone drops out? Why couldn't they just put me in first? What did I do wrong? I feel absolutely terrible. I just want to do this so bad. This waiting is killing me and to hear other ppl being accepted who interviewed just a week ago...omg it's like a punch in the stomach. Sorry to be Debbie the Downer.



My girlfriend interviewed on August 25th and is still pending. She did great on her interview and is an experienced worker and put a lot of roles. It makes no sense why it would take so long. She talked to the recruiters today and they basically said again: if you don't hear back by december, then contact us. 

_Really_?


----------



## lizzylove

Sorry  I don't want to make anyone feel bad.
I honestly I think it all has to do with luck and timing
(Just like every other job).
The lady who told me I got accepted said they are having computer glitches, so that might be why some of you have yet to receive acceptance.??? 
I hope thats the case!! 
I have experience working at a movie theatre...I think that helped A LOT. My interviewer seemed VERY interested in that. Working their gives me a lot of experience with working with concessions, guest services, ticket taking, and custodial (a lot of those things apply to Disney).


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

alittlebohemian said:


> I've been browsing these boards for awhile and they've been a big help (thanks guys!) but I'm waiting until DCP comes to my school in order to apply. Now that I'm seeing so many people get in I'm getting really anxious about having to wait though. Should I just go ahead and do it online? I was really hoping to hear more information about financial aid and have the ability to (hopefully!) get an interview in person, but the wait is killing me! And I don't want to lose my chance just because I applied too late. My DCP meeting is still a whole month away!  Does anyone have any experience with the on-campus presentations that can give me some advice? Thanks so much!



From what I've always heard, everyone interviews on the phone no matter if you go to the on campus presentation or not. What you may have been thinking of is the process for international college program kids. At THEIR presentations, they can interview in person. Everyone in the domestic CP interviews on the phone. I would go ahead and do the E-Presentation. Its exactly the same as the on campus presentation. You can always go to the on campus presentation as well if you want a chance to talk to a rep.


----------



## Heartless Pirate

lizzylove said:


> Sorry  I don't want to make anyone feel bad.
> I honestly I think it all has to do with luck and timing
> (Just like every other job).
> The lady who told me I got accepted said they are having computer glitches, so that might be why some of you have yet to receive acceptance.???
> I hope thats the case!!
> I have experience working at a movie theatre...I think that helped A LOT. My interviewer seemed VERY interested in that. Working their gives me a lot of experience with working with concessions, guest services, ticket taking, and custodial (a lot of those things apply to Disney).



No, don't be sorry, its great that you made it! I'm excited for you, it just tough for people in other situations to see all these people making it so fast.

I agree with you on the movie theatre thing. I worked in American Eagle back in high school so that really helped a lot, I guess I was pretty much a shoe in for merchandise and got accepted quickly. On the other hand, my friend who was pended has had more jobs but for less amount of time and never at a big company like American Eagle. He's had more work at lesser known stores and a waiter at a catering hall so that may have been a reason.


----------



## lizzylove

^ Thank you!!!!
I totally get what your saying. I would have felt so left out if I was still waiting for more then a month 

I have a question...... I got accepted as food service. Cant anyone tell me the difference between QSF&B  and a food service worker? All I know is Im getting paid a couple dollars over minimum.


----------



## glendalais

lizzylove said:


> ^ Thank you!!!!
> I totally get what your saying. I would have felt so left out if I was still waiting for more then a month
> 
> I have a question...... I got accepted as food service. Cant anyone tell me the difference between QSF&B  and a food service worker? All I know is Im getting paid a couple dollars over minimum.



They're basically the same thing, the reason they have different titles at each resort has to do with differences in the way the Food & Beverage Line of Business is organised at each resort, as well as differences in the Collective Bargaining Agreements which govern each resort.

A Quick Service Restaurant Host/Hostess at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort may also be trained and asked to work a Register and or Bussing duties during the course of their shift, in addition to serving food, at the same pay rate. A Food Service Worker Host or Hostess at the _Disneyland_ Resort would not be asked to do either, as they are seperate job classifications and have different pay rates and training requirements.

A Quick Service Restaurant Host/Hostess at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort can only work in that position in a Quick Service Restaurant. A _Disneyland_ Resort Food Service Worker Host or Hostess can work in either a Quick Service or Table Service Restaurant.

Per the Collective Bargaining Agreement in place between the Walt Disney World Company (dba _Disneyland_ Resort) and Workers United/Service Employees International Union Local 50, the "Food Service Worker" role is defined as follows:


> Dishes up and presents food to guests in buffeteria restaurants, food courts, and quick service locations. Serves salads, entrees, accompaniments, and prepares beverages. Assembles, ortions, and packages all products as required. (e.g. places burgers in baskets, ladles chowder into bread bouless). Stocks serving line with food and serving supplies. Prepares and serves ice cream dishes such as ice cream sundaes, sodas, malts, shakes, banana splits, and freezes using preapproved recipes. May make waffle cones. May top pies, cakes, pancakes, and waffles as well as prepare fresh fruit orders. Cleans serving line and beverage equipment and maintains work area. May work in an exterior position to greet Guests, take orders and/or direct Guest flow. Works at the entry area of the table service and Character dining restaurants to greet Guests, direct Guest flow and process Priority Seating arrangements. Seats Guests and presents menus and spiels appropriate restaurant information. Maintains the cleanliness of the podium and lobby, monitors and replenishes supplies and completes assigned work as necessary.



The current starting pay rate for a _Disneyland_ Resort Food Service Worker Host or Hostess is $9.60/hour. This will be increasing in the near future to $9.89/hour, in line with the recent contract extension agreement.


----------



## lizzylove

thanks glendalais!
wow!!!! thats a lot of different things!!!! I hope I have at least a little bit of fun doing it!!! I mean, I know its all work, and work is well...... work! Lol, but I at least hope I enjoy it to some extent . 
Im going to Disneyland and on the job tittle list for food services are:
1. Food Service Worker Host or Hostess 
2. Food Cart Cashier
3. Food Prep
4. Food service worker (What I'm doing)
5. Quick service restaurant

On the info... they really do sound all the same... but Im just concerned about the TYPE of restaurant I will be working in....I don't really want to work at like a McDonald type, lol.


----------



## lizzylove

but then again that might not be all that bad


----------



## Sorahana

I just got my email saying I was accepted for Spring in Attractions.


----------



## ashley87

I got in for Spring for FSFB!  I actually never got an email; they just sent the folder.  

Anyway, I've been lurking for a while but didn't want to register/post until I got accepted.  I'm officially in, so hi!


----------



## sneekypeeks

Congratulations to all of ya'll!


----------



## wannabefreeee

Web-based interview: today
Phone interview: Friday at 10am

Anyone have any last minute suggestions? I'm going to be a nervous wreck most likely!


----------



## NicoleRose

wannabefreeee said:


> Web-based interview: today
> Phone interview: Friday at 10am
> 
> Anyone have any last minute suggestions? I'm going to be a nervous wreck most likely!


go look through blogs and the tricky question thread so the interviewer doesnt have the opportunity to throw you any curve balls
and just remember to smile  good luck!


----------



## Jelliebean

I got the email today saying I was accepted! For Lifefguard.

I'm actually undecided on whether or not I am going to accept.. Which is odd since I could NOT wait to find out and was dying to be accepted. And now that I am, I'm not sure if it's going to work out


----------



## lizzylove

^ I would accepted. the whole experience is the chance of a lifetime  at least thats what I think


----------



## Jelliebean

lizzylove said:


> ^ I would accepted. the whole experience is the chance of a lifetime  at least thats what I think



Yeah, I am just worried about money, since I have a car so I will have a car payment and insurance to pay for every month.


----------



## Princess Ash

Jelliebean said:


> I got the email today saying I was accepted! For Lifefguard.
> 
> I'm actually undecided on whether or not I am going to accept.. Which is odd since I could NOT wait to find out and was dying to be accepted. And now that I am, I'm not sure if it's going to work out



Really???  You were one of the most excited of all of us!  What's wrong hun?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Jelliebean said:


> I got the email today saying I was accepted! For Lifefguard.
> 
> I'm actually undecided on whether or not I am going to accept.. Which is odd since I could NOT wait to find out and was dying to be accepted. And now that I am, I'm not sure if it's going to work out



Aw why is that?

ps Ive heard lifeguard is fun!


----------



## Jelliebean

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Aw why is that?
> 
> ps Ive heard lifeguard is fun!



Mostly because of money. 

And also a small part that I would be missing the majority of hockey season (I'm a dork and am a little bit obsessed with my hockey team!). 

On the website it says that during off-peak times, lifeguards sometimes do other roles.. Anybody know what those other roles are? Or what off-peak is, exactly?


----------



## Garovia

I know this is probably somewhere deep within the thread, but does anyone know how many people they can accept into the program (WDW)? There has to be a limited amount of people they can put into the living complexes.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Jelliebean said:


> Mostly because of money.
> 
> And also a small part that I would be missing the majority of hockey season (I'm a dork and am a little bit obsessed with my hockey team!).
> 
> On the website it says that during off-peak times, lifeguards sometimes do other roles.. Anybody know what those other roles are? Or what off-peak is, exactly?



I _think_ I remember hearing this last year and I _believe_ its recreation, but I'm not entirely sure, so I think you may be working the marinas at the various deluxe resorts and that sort of thing, but Idk, don't quote me on that!

ps watch hockey on tv! (This is living in DISNEY WORLD we're talking about here!)


----------



## Jelliebean

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I _think_ I remember hearing this last year and I _believe_ its recreation, but I'm not entirely sure, so I think you may be working the marinas at the various deluxe resorts and that sort of thing, but Idk, don't quote me on that!
> 
> ps watch hockey on tv! (This is living in DISNEY WORLD we're talking about here!)



Hm, yeah that makes sense.

Ha ha, money really is the biggest thing, I was mostly kidding about the hockey. My hockey wouldn't be on tv down there, though, so I couldn't watch it on tv.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Jelliebean said:


> Hm, yeah that makes sense.
> 
> Ha ha, money really is the biggest thing, I was mostly kidding about the hockey. My hockey wouldn't be on tv down there, though, so I couldn't watch it on tv.



Well best of luck deciding. hopefully we'll see you in florida


----------



## vickalamode

Jelliebean said:


> Yeah, I am just worried about money, since I have a car so I will have a car payment and insurance to pay for every month.





I've got car payment and insurance every month too, so I am paying each of those double right now so that I can have it paid through June. And, I chose a later arrival date (Jan 25th) so that I have more time to work/save money at my job at home since I know I make waaaay more money doing that than I will in the CP


----------



## Jelliebean

vickalamode said:


> I've got car payment and insurance every month too, so I am paying each of those double right now so that I can have it paid through June. And, I chose a later arrival date (Jan 25th) so that I have more time to work/save money at my job at home since I know I make waaaay more money doing that than I will in the CP



That's a good idea! Although, if I pay double now, then I won't be able to save up $$ for when I am there.. ha ha. A later arrival date WOULD be helpful, though.. I hadn't really thought of that.


----------



## Sorahana

Jelliebean said:


> I got the email today saying I was accepted! For Lifefguard.
> 
> I'm actually undecided on whether or not I am going to accept.. Which is odd since I could NOT wait to find out and was dying to be accepted. And now that I am, I'm not sure if it's going to work out



I'm having the same problem...sort of. I got my acceptance in Attractions today, but I'm not sure if I should do it or not.


----------



## vickalamode

Jelliebean said:


> That's a good idea! Although, if I pay double now, then I won't be able to save up $$ for when I am there.. ha ha. A later arrival date WOULD be helpful, though.. I hadn't really thought of that.



Yeah that is gonna be my problem too lol...I won't really have much money saved for when I get there, but at least I won't have to worry about paying my bills if I pay them before I get there...that way my paychecks will be able to go to immediate needs/wants rather than BILLS.


----------



## Jelliebean

Sorahana said:


> I'm having the same problem...sort of. I got my acceptance in Attractions today, but I'm not sure if I should do it or not.



Why are you thinking of not accepting?



vickalamode said:


> Yeah that is gonna be my problem too lol...I won't really have much money saved for when I get there, but at least I won't have to worry about paying my bills if I pay them before I get there...that way my paychecks will be able to go to immediate needs/wants rather than BILLS.



True. It's a tough call. I was just talking about it with my parents and they seem to think that I should do it, but leave my car at home. This makes me want to cry. I wouldn't mind if there was a public transit system like NYC or something (I lived there for 3 years and LOVED IT) but, to not be able to go ANYWHERE, ANYTIME I want is a little hard to take.


----------



## NicoleRose

Garovia said:


> I know this is probably somewhere deep within the thread, but does anyone know how many people they can accept into the program (WDW)? There has to be a limited amount of people they can put into the living complexes.



i think i heard somewhere that its about 7000 CP's and CS's but that could be completely inaccurate lol


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Jelliebean said:


> I was mostly kidding about the hockey. My hockey wouldn't be on tv down there, though, so I couldn't watch it on tv.



My bf and I are HUGE Red Wing fans! We go to the ESPN Club to watch the games down in Fl  you just have to ask if they can put the game on a tv- they did for us whenever we went last year 
We should have parties at the ESPN Club when the Wings play!


----------



## Jelliebean

Disney_Princess_89 said:


> My bf and I are HUGE Red Wing fans! We go to the ESPN Club to watch the games down in Fl  you just have to ask if they can put the game on a tv- they did for us whenever we went last year
> We should have parties at the ESPN Club when the Wings play!



I LOVE the Wings!! We so should have Wings parties.. that would be the best thing ever.


----------



## Sorahana

Jelliebean said:


> Why are you thinking of not accepting?



For personal reasons.


----------



## Jelliebean

Sorahana said:


> For personal reasons.



Sorry to hear. I hope everything works out for you


----------



## lizzylove

Anyone have any ideas as to why the acceptance page wont accept me???? I entered my last name and ID # and it told me they were wrong...when clearly I was just entering what I was told.....ah so frustrating!!! I sent them an email...but I was hoping someone knew what was going on???  Ahh!


----------



## CursedCarolers

You guys who are not accepting your invitations are killing me, here! haha.

I kid. Hopefully everything works out one way or another!


----------



## rachaelfig

> Anyone have any ideas as to why the acceptance page wont accept me???? I entered my last name and ID # and it told me they were wrong...when clearly I was just entering what I was told.....ah so frustrating!!! I sent them an email...but I was hoping someone knew what was going on???  Ahh!



Make sure you're using Internet Explorer. The acceptance page freaks out when you try to use a different internet thing. I have Safari and it kept telling me my birthday was unacceptable.


----------



## ZoeDisney

CursedCarolers said:


> You guys who are not accepting your invitations are killing me, here! haha.
> 
> I kid. Hopefully everything works out one way or another!





That's ok, that just opens up more spots for us (if they're for DL)


----------



## Spaceship Earthfan

Disney_Princess_89 said:


> My bf and I are HUGE Red Wing fans! We go to the ESPN Club to watch the games down in Fl  you just have to ask if they can put the game on a tv- they did for us whenever we went last year
> We should have parties at the ESPN Club when the Wings play!





Jelliebean said:


> I LOVE the Wings!! We so should have Wings
> parties.. that would be the best thing ever.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Has anyone done the roommate notification successfully? Im trying to do it and its saying i haven't paid my assessment fee or whatever and i know I paid it and received an email saying I paid it as well. Is it a glitch or should I call?


----------



## sneekypeeks

I would call.  I just ran mine through and it didn't give me any problems.


----------



## Heartless Pirate

I know not all dates use the room mate matching service, only the larger ones. I emailed to see in Jan. 27th is and she said only a few Spring ones are currently open for the matching service.


----------



## NicoleRose

i called recruiting b/c i was having trouble, it was telling me i hadnt paid my fee even though i did, and the recruiting lady said that its not up yet and they'll send another email when its ready

idk what the email was about...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

NicoleRose said:


> i called recruiting b/c i was having trouble, it was telling me i hadnt paid my fee even though i did, and the recruiting lady said that its not up yet and they'll send another email when its ready
> 
> idk what the email was about...



Oh, huh, well since my roommate chose me, it just let me accept or decline the assignment. Nicole, see if the roommate you picked can pick you. Maybe it is a date thing, idk. We got an email today saying our date was available for roommate notification. We're Jan 6.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Hrm, I got an email saying it was ready.  So maybe you have to wait for the email?  Sorry I didn't mention this earlier, I just assumed they did a mass email to everyone.


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Has anyone done the roommate notification successfully? Im trying to do it and its saying i haven't paid my assessment fee or whatever and i know I paid it and received an email saying I paid it as well. Is it a glitch or should I call?



It did the same thing to me so I just left it alone and went back to it a couple days later and it worked...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I got it working now thanks!


----------



## blackat33

lizzylove said:


> Anyone have any ideas as to why the acceptance page wont accept me???? I entered my last name and ID # and it told me they were wrong...when clearly I was just entering what I was told.....ah so frustrating!!! I sent them an email...but I was hoping someone knew what was going on???  Ahh!



well I know that for CS, you're supposed to lose the first two zeros at the beginning of your number and that worked for me. not sure if it's the same for CP...


----------



## Princess Ash

Re: roommate notification/living situation...

http://cpdisneyprincess.blogspot.com
Idk what to do


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Princess Ash said:


> Re: roommate notification/living situation...
> 
> http://cpdisneyprincess.blogspot.com
> Idk what to do



I tried to comment on your blog directly but it was weirding out.

I had trouble with this same thing. I had made friends with people who were under 21 and in the end, its just not worth the risk. Like you said, you dont want alcohol to ruin your chances for a career with the company. You will see your friend often whether youre roommates or not and it'll be good to put yourself out there. And also, with the DISboards and the Facebook group and the aim chatroom, you'll become friends with people before you get to florida and probably find great roommates. Also, the roommate notification is just to have a specific person be guaranteed to room with you. if you show up to check in early, its more than likely that you get to room with those you are in line with so you have until day of to pick a roommate.

And under 21 people are allowed in non-wellness apartments even if youre drinking as long as THEY are not drinking. 

I think i hit all the main points. Good luck deciding but i would go with non wellness!


----------



## Pecobill

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I tried to comment on your blog directly but it was weirding out.
> 
> I had trouble with this same thing. I had made friends with people who were under 21 and in the end, its just not worth the risk. Like you said, you dont want alcohol to ruin your chances for a career with the company. You will see your friend often whether youre roommates or not and it'll be good to put yourself out there. And also, with the DISboards and the Facebook group and the aim chatroom, you'll become friends with people before you get to florida and probably find great roommates. Also, the roommate notification is just to have a specific person be guaranteed to room with you. if you show up to check in early, its more than likely that you get to room with those you are in line with so you have until day of to pick a roommate.
> 
> And under 21 people are allowed in non-wellness apartments even if youre drinking as long as THEY are not drinking.
> 
> I think i hit all the main points. Good luck deciding but i would go with non wellness!



I'm assuming then that those of us under the age of 21 will be avoided like the plague.


----------



## Princess Ash

Pecobill said:


> I'm assuming then that those of us under the age of 21 will be avoided like the plague.



Only by those of us over 21 

Thanks for the insight and Marina...I know you're probably right.  I really appreciate it!

Anyone else want to play devil's advocate for me here?


----------



## sneekypeeks

I agree with Marina.  Sorry Princess, I know that is probably not what you wanted to hear.    There are too many things that can go wrong being in a living area with people under the drinking age.  I have heard horror stories of underage getting busted and the overage getting termed with them.  I would not chance it.  You will be in the same general area, so yall can still hang out.  And roommate status can be tough on friendships, it is probably best if you don't room with her for that reason.  It puts A LOT of stress on ya'll.  Good luck in your decision, it is a tough one.


----------



## vickalamode

Hahaha...so, I waitress currently, and on the checks we give to customers for their bills our name is printed on it...halfway through my shift tonight someone changed my name in the computer system from "Stephanie" to "Mickey". I pretty much started rolling around on the floor when I noticed that all my checks started saying their server was Mickey lol


----------



## Garovia

I came home last night to see my mother covered my entire room with Mickey streamers and got me a giant Mickey balloon. It was awesome.


----------



## CursedCarolers

I got a phone call today from someone at Disney today. Of course, I was half asleep and didn't answer. Now the line they gave me to call back is busy. I'm very curious as to what this is about.


----------



## DOasDREAMERSdo

CursedCarolers said:


> I got a phone call today from someone at Disney today. Of course, I was half asleep and didn't answer. Now the line they gave me to call back is busy. I'm very curious as to what this is about.



Hopefully something GOOD!!!


----------



## CursedCarolers

They just wanted to see how I was doing and answer any questions I had about my first interview, basically. Very nice and very Disney of them. Still waiting for news on the Disneyland front though.


----------



## nackrack

if im in a non wellness apartment and i have people over that are in wellness, can i get in trouble if they are drinking??


----------



## vickalamode

nackrack said:


> if im in a non wellness apartment and i have people over that are in wellness, can i get in trouble if they are drinking??



yes


----------



## Sorahana

nackrack said:


> if im in a non wellness apartment and i have people over that are in wellness, can i get in trouble if they are drinking??



Yes because they are staying in a wellness apartment meaning they are NOT allowed to be drinking in ANY apartment.


----------



## alittlebohemian

What are the rules if I live in a dry apartment but I turn 21 during my stay? Can I legally drink in another apartment after my birthday? It's almost irrelevant for me since my birthday isn't til May, but I'm just curious.


----------



## nackrack

Sorahana said:


> Yes because they are staying in a wellness apartment meaning they are NOT allowed to be drinking in ANY apartment.



just curious, how would disney find out if there is underage drinking in a non wellness apartment???


----------



## wannabefreeee

nackrack said:


> just curious, how would disney find out if there is underage drinking in a non wellness apartment???



I would assume from excessive noise and drunk people outside of the apartment, which I'm sure happens. Other than that I'm not really sure. I don't think they do random checks or anything...but who knows.


----------



## mansfield

nackrack said:


> just curious, how would disney find out if there is underage drinking in a non wellness apartment???



I can't speak for the Disney program, but I can tell you from experience how it happens in a college dorm situation.  Staff came by to give a verbal warning about the noise level, but when the door was opened they noticed what they suspected to be underage drinkers, so they carded everyone and compared the number of legal adults to the amount of open alcohol.  The minors are cited for minor in possession.  The adult "owner" of the apartment got a harder hit.  She was cited for hosting and providing alcohol to minors (even though the minors actually brought in their own booze).  Minors got probation and owner of the apartment was kicked out.  BTW beer pong is now considered a "high risk" drinking activity by many and therefore subject to harsher punishment.

Don't know if this is how WDW does it though...maybe they just patrol the boards looking for posters who like to party and focus their efforts on them


----------



## lizzylove

as far as I have heard they do do checks every couple months or so. They are not random, but they do get done. Not to mention they have security cameras and people all around the apartments and if they see anything that looks suspicious they have the right to search your apartment.


----------

